# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Konduktöörien poistaminen lähijunista

## tlajunen

> Käsittääkseni rautatieliikenteessä konduktööri on pakollinen. Tosin riittää 1 per juna, loput voivat olla näitä "junamyyjiä" eli rahastajia.


Todetaan jälleen, että viranomaismääräysten mukaan konduktööriä ei tarvita. Määräysten mukaan kuljettajalla pitää olla tieto junan lähtövalmiudesta, ja kieltämättä nykyään osa siitä tiedosta perustuu konduktöörin tähystyksen (ja veturivetoisissa ovien sulkemisen) jälkeiseen ilmoitukseen, mutta asian voisi määräyksiä rikkomatta toteuttaa toisinkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Todetaan jälleen, että viranomaismääräysten mukaan konduktööriä ei tarvita.


Jos tämä todella on näin (en epäile että olet väärässä, mutta virheellinen käsitys on kyllä ollut sitten todella monella), niin ilmeisesti ainoa este konduktöörien poistamiselle lähijunista (tai edes poikkeustilanteissa ilman ajaminen) on sitten ammattiliitot. Ja siihen ratkaisu löytynee paljon kivuttomammin siirtämällä liikennöinti jollekin toiselle yhtiölle, jolla ei ole tätä painolastia harteillaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> ilmeisesti ainoa este konduktöörien poistamiselle lähijunista (tai edes poikkeustilanteissa ilman ajaminen) on sitten ammattiliitot.


En sanoisi ainoaksi esteeksi, kun tosiaan määräys vaatii sen, että kuskilla on oltava tieto junan lähtövalmiudesta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En sanoisi ainoaksi esteeksi, kun tosiaan määräys vaatii sen, että kuskilla on oltava tieto junan lähtövalmiudesta.


Kaksi monitoria ja kaksi kameraa lisää asemille ei luulisi olevan mahdoton asia toteuttaa.

----------


## risukasa

Myös ne ovivalot, jotka jo nyt kaikista samien ohjaamoista löytyvät, kertovat lähtövalmiuden. Sm1/2:sta vaan puuttuu tekninen järjestelmä joka kertoisi ovien sulkemisvalmiuden tai sulkisi ne kuljettajan puolesta. Mutta ykköset ja kakkoset eivät muutenkaan ole lähijunia, vaan taajamajunia, ja vielä vanhentuneita sellaisia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös ne ovivalot, jotka jo nyt kaikista samien ohjaamoista löytyvät, kertovat lähtövalmiuden. Sm1/2:sta vaan puuttuu tekninen järjestelmä joka kertoisi ovien sulkemisvalmiuden tai sulkisi ne kuljettajan puolesta. Mutta ykköset ja kakkoset eivät muutenkaan ole lähijunia, vaan taajamajunia, ja vielä vanhentuneita sellaisia.


Mitäs jos Sm1- ja Sm2-junissa olisi konnarit mutta uudemmissa ei? Kyllä ammattiliitto tuohon suostuu kun pannaan suostumaan. Saatiin rahastajat ratikoistakin pois, mutta jokaiselle löydettiin uusi työtehtävä.

Sinänsä tuossa ei kyllä ole kyse vain talouspuolesta. Jos puhtaasti taloudella perusteltaisiin, niin rahastajat melkeinpä kannattaisi palauttaa raitiovaunuihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä ammattiliitto tuohon suostuu kun pannaan suostumaan.


Ja kärsimme monta viikkoa junalakosta, jonka aikana lakossa ovat konduktöörit, kuljettajat ja kohta koko AKT? VR:hän on ammattiliittojen vahvimpia linnakkeita, jossa oli hirveän vääntämisen takana jo se, että junia päästiin ajamaan yhdellä kuljettajalla. Finnair on kärsinyt samasta ties kuinka monta vuotta jo. Sonerassa ihme kyllä järkeistäminen onnistui.

Kaikkein helpointa olisi VR:n tehdä finnairit ja perustaa oma halpajunayhtiö Aeron tapaan. Se voisi hoitaa kaiken lähijunaliikenteen ja keskittyisi sen parantamiseen. Jos se toimisi tehokkaasti, ei kilpailutusta tarvittaisi. Se sopisi VR:n kilpailuntorjumisstrategiaankin, mutta voisi silti roimasti parantaa HSL:nkin tilannetta.




> Jos puhtaasti taloudella perusteltaisiin, niin rahastajat melkeinpä kannattaisi palauttaa raitiovaunuihin.


Öö??? Jos se olisi taloudellisesti kannattavaa, ihan varmasti ne rahastajat niissä ratikoissa silloin myös olisivat. Millä sitten muka perustellaan rahastajien poissaoloa ratikoista jollei taloudella?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja kärsimme monta viikkoa junalakosta, jonka aikana lakossa ovat konduktöörit, kuljettajat ja kohta koko AKT? VR:hän on ammattiliittojen vahvimpia linnakkeita, jossa oli hirveän vääntämisen takana jo se, että junia päästiin ajamaan yhdellä kuljettajalla. Finnair on kärsinyt samasta ties kuinka monta vuotta jo. Sonerassa ihme kyllä järkeistäminen onnistui.


Eihän ne junat muutenkaan kulje, niin että senkus menevät lakkoon vaan. Matkustaja ei ainakaan huomaa mitään eroa.  :Wink:  Vähän vakavammin: sen verran pitää työnantajalla olla pelisilmää, että tällaiset asiat osataan neuvotella. Ei ay-liike tunnu sanovan siitäkään mitään, että konnareiden sijaan palkataan halpatyövoimaa ns. junamyyjiksi. Kyllä minä ay-pomona näkisin mieluummin lisää konnareita palkattavan, mutta ei ne silti ole lakkoon menneet.




> JKaikkein helpointa olisi VR:n tehdä finnairit ja perustaa oma halpajunayhtiö Aeron tapaan. Se voisi hoitaa kaiken lähijunaliikenteen ja keskittyisi sen parantamiseen. Jos se toimisi tehokkaasti, ei kilpailutusta tarvittaisi. Se sopisi VR:n kilpailuntorjumisstrategiaankin, mutta voisi silti roimasti parantaa HSL:nkin tilannetta.


Aika äkkiä Finnairkin sen Aeronsa kuoppasi. Pikemminkin VR:n kannattaisi ulkoistaa lähijunaliikenne jollekin ulkopuoliselle halpisoperaattorille mallia FlyBe, joskaan en olisi kovin varma siitä, että tuo FlyBe-systeemi on kovin pitkäikäinen sekään.




> JÖö??? Jos se olisi taloudellisesti kannattavaa, ihan varmasti ne rahastajat niissä ratikoissa silloin myös olisivat. Millä sitten muka perustellaan rahastajien poissaoloa ratikoista jollei taloudella?


Tää perustuu muutaman vuoden takaiseen laskuharjoitukseen, jossa arvioitiin muistaakseni 400 rahastajaa, 0 lipuntarkastajaa, 0 vartijaa, pummilla matkustavista aiheutuvat lipputulomenetykset 0 e, ilkivaltakulut 0 e, kertalippuautomaattien hankintakulut 0 e. Suurin piirtein tasan se meni. Tarkempi laskenta antaisi tarkemman tuloksen. (Silloin 70-luvulla, kun päätökset tehtiin ja epäilemättä taloudellisin perustein, ei ymmärretty, että tulee vartiointi- ja ilkivaltakuluja, liikenteen hidastumista ym.)

Ja hei, jos Helsingin joukkoliikennettä hoidettaisiin taloudellisuus etunenässä, niin meillä olisi aika paljon nykyistä nopeampi ratikkaliikenne ja iso kasa busseja olisi korvattu ratikoilla. Mutta kun ei ole, niin täytyy uskoa, ettei taloudellisuudella loppujen lopuksi ole kovin suurta merkitystä, vaikka H/K-lukuja tykätäänkin esittää. Mietipä, kuinka monta miljoonaa palaa savuna ilmaan joka vuosi, kun ratikat matelee Manskulla 20 km/h ja seisoo liikennevaloissa minkä kerkeää.

----------


## risukasa

> Tää perustuu muutaman vuoden takaiseen laskuharjoitukseen, jossa arvioitiin muistaakseni 400 rahastajaa, 0 lipuntarkastajaa, 0 vartijaa, pummilla matkustavista aiheutuvat lipputulomenetykset 0 e, ilkivaltakulut 0 e, kertalippuautomaattien hankintakulut 0 e. Suurin piirtein tasan se meni. Tarkempi laskenta antaisi tarkemman tuloksen. (Silloin 70-luvulla, kun päätökset tehtiin ja epäilemättä taloudellisin perustein, ei ymmärretty, että tulee vartiointi- ja ilkivaltakuluja, liikenteen hidastumista ym.)


Eihän tuo nyt realistinen laskema ole. Ei busseistakaan ole tarkastusten tarve poistunut vaikka kuski rahastaa. Ja pitkässä vaunussa ilkivaltaakin tapahtuu niin sisä- kuin ulkopuolellakin, oli siellä työntekijöitä yksi tai kaksi. Rahastajahan ei pysty vaunua valvomaan yhtä kattavasti kuin vapaasti liikkuvat vartijat, vaan hänellä on oma työpisteensä ja päätehtävänsä kuten kuljettajallakin.

Mutta nyky-kolmosella rahastaja kyllä säästäisi palkkansa nopeutuneina ajoaikoina, kun turistineuvonta hoituisi liikkeessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän tuo nyt realistinen laskema ole.


Jep. Lisäksi laskelmasta puuttuu vaikutus ajoaikoihin ja sen arvioiminen ei olekaan helppoa. Aikanaan kierrosajat pitenivät (mikä tuli HKL:lle yllätyksenä) mutta nyt en olisi niin varma siitä, että ne vastaavasti lyhenisivät. Avorahastus ja vapaus käyttää kaikkia ovia on kuitenkin nopeampaa kuin se, että pakotetaan kaikki sisälle yhdestä ovesta. Tietysti avorahastus ja liikkuva rahastaja voisi nopeuttaa kulkua, mutta sitten pummillakin matkustajia olisi jne.

Tuo pitäisi tietysti laskea kunnolla ja kaikki muuttujat luotettavasti huomioiden, jos rahastajien palauttamista jossain instanssissa harkittaisiin.




> Mutta nyky-kolmosella rahastaja kyllä säästäisi palkkansa nopeutuneina ajoaikoina, kun turistineuvonta hoituisi liikkeessä.


Minä kun luulin että se kolmosen turistineuvonta ja lippujärjestelmien selostus on ulkoistettu Stadin Ratikoille. Siltä ainakin tuntuu Kauppatorilla museoratikan luona seistessä.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika äkkiä Finnairkin sen Aeronsa kuoppasi.


Toinen mahdollisuus on Finncomm-malli. Finncommhan on, jollei nyt de facto tytäryhtiö, niin ainakin Finnairin strateginen kumppani.




> Tää perustuu muutaman vuoden takaiseen laskuharjoitukseen, jossa arvioitiin muistaakseni 400 rahastajaa, 0 lipuntarkastajaa, 0 vartijaa, pummilla matkustavista aiheutuvat lipputulomenetykset 0 e, ilkivaltakulut 0 e, kertalippuautomaattien hankintakulut 0 e.


+ rahastajien vartiointilisä
+ rahastajien myyntilaitteet

Toki jos tarkoitat, että jokaisen ratikkaan tulevan pitää näyttää rahastajalle lippunsa (muutenhan pummimenetykset eivät voi olla 0 euroa), niin toki silloin mennään muutenkin kuin talous edellä eli matkustajien vaivattomuus edellä. Paitsi että silloin rahastajat hidastavat ratikoita niin tuhottomasti, että ratikoiden liikennöintikulut kasvaisivat varmaan 10 % ja lipputulot laskisivat saman verran.

Rajoitetusti rahastajia ehkä kannattaisi palkata, esim. Lasipalatsin ja Kaivokadun pysäkeille ja lentoasemalle (nopeuttaisi 615:n matkaa viidellä minuutilla).

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen mahdollisuus on Finncomm-malli. Finncommhan on, jollei nyt de facto tytäryhtiö, niin ainakin Finnairin strateginen kumppani.


Finncommia ei oikeastaan enää ole, AY ja FlyBe ostivat sen ja tekivät siitä tämän FlyBeNordicin, johon yllä viittasin.




> + rahastajien vartiointilisä


Maksetaan saman verran kuin bussinkuljettajille eli 0 e.




> + rahastajien myyntilaitteet


Siirretään ne kuljettajan pömpelistä rahastajan pömpeliin, kuskihan ei niitä enää tarvitse.




> Toki jos tarkoitat, että jokaisen ratikkaan tulevan pitää näyttää rahastajalle lippunsa (muutenhan pummimenetykset eivät voi olla 0 euroa), niin toki silloin mennään muutenkin kuin talous edellä eli matkustajien vaivattomuus edellä. Paitsi että silloin rahastajat hidastavat ratikoita niin tuhottomasti, että ratikoiden liikennöintikulut kasvaisivat varmaan 10 % ja lipputulot laskisivat saman verran.


Ei sun kannata tästä nyt hernettä nenään vetää, en mä ole tuomassa ratikoihin rahastajia takaisin. Ei tuollainen alustava laskuharjoitus kerro mitään muuta kuin sen, että asia ei ole mitenkään itsestään selvä suuntaan eikä toiseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Finncommia ei oikeastaan enää ole, AY ja FlyBe ostivat sen ja tekivät siitä tämän FlyBeNordicin, johon yllä viittasin.


Aa, tämä onkin tapahtunut juuri nyt kesällä. Ei ole silmiin osunut. Sinänsä tilanne ei muutu; FlyBe on nyt se Finnairin strateginen kumppani, joka hoitaa sen toiminnan tehostamisen, joka Finnairin itsensä on vaikea tehdä.




> Maksetaan saman verran kuin bussinkuljettajille eli 0 e.


No siinä tapauksessahan ei tarvita nykyisinkään ratikoissa vartijoita, kun siellä ovat ne raitiovaununkuljettajat... Mutta hetkinen, eihän se nyt niin mennytkään.

Ja tämänhän takia kohta ovat ne bussinkuljettajatkin lakossa. Jos rahastajilla ei ole vartijakoulutusta, vartijoiden tarve ei poistu mihinkään. Ratikat nyt ovat vieläpä alttiimpia järjestyshäiriöille.




> Siirretään ne kuljettajan pömpelistä rahastajan pömpeliin, kuskihan ei niitä enää tarvitse.


Eikös Buscomilla ollut joku yhteys Helmiin? Uusia laitteita tulisi kai hankittavaksi.




> Ei sun kannata tästä nyt hernettä nenään vetää


En minä nyt näin helpolla hernettä mistään nenään vedä. Kunhan vain kommentoin sitä, että jos rahastajat palkataan lipuntarkastajaksi, on niistä roimasti haittaakin. Eikä rahastajilla voida poistaa vartijoita, mahdollisesti lievästi vähentää. Ja sama pätee juniin ja metroihinkin. Konduktööri ei vähennä pummilla ajamista, koska olisi mahdoton ajatus, että kaikkien liput tarkastettaisiin ovella. Ja junahan on vain kuin pidempi ratikka: matkustajapenkkiä kohden tarvitaan yhtä paljon rahastajia. Mutta vertaus junaan auttaa miettimään, miksi se taloudellisen kannattavuuden saaminen olisi täysin mahdotonta, koska silloin se on niin ilmiselvää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikkein helpointa olisi VR:n tehdä finnairit ja perustaa oma halpajunayhtiö Aeron tapaan. Se voisi hoitaa kaiken lähijunaliikenteen ja keskittyisi sen parantamiseen. Jos se toimisi tehokkaasti, ei kilpailutusta tarvittaisi. Se sopisi VR:n kilpailuntorjumisstrategiaankin, mutta voisi silti roimasti parantaa HSL:nkin tilannetta.


Aika hyvä idea. Kas kun ei kellään aikaisemin ole käynyt mielessä? Hennkilökunta Virosta ja junatkin voidaan rekisteröidä Viron puolelle jos niiden lähtö ja määräpaikka on siellä. Olisi kansainvälistä liikennetä nimittäin!. Tarvitaan vain junalautta joka tuo  junarungot joka aamu Helsinkiin ja vie ne joka ilta pois.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aika hyvä idea. Kas kun ei kellään aikaisemin ole käynyt mielessä? Hennkilökunta Virosta ja junatkin voidaan rekisteröidä Viron puolelle jos niiden lähtö ja määräpaikka on siellä. Olisi kansainvälistä liikennetä nimittäin!. Tarvitaan vain junalautta joka tuo  junarungot joka aamu Helsinkiin ja vie ne joka ilta pois.


Junat voidaan ajaa Haaparantaan ilman mitään junalauttoja ja henkilökunta palkata silti Virosta. Ja liikennehän on kansainvälistä eli muutkin kuin VR saavat ajaa sitä vaikka heti, ja lisäksi tämä saa - edelleen kansainvälisenä liikenteenä - ykkösprioriteetin rataverkolla eli ohittaa tärkeydessä kaikki VR:n junat. Yhdistyvät kaikki hyvät puolet tässä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

Tein HKL:lle aiheeseen liittyvän selvityksen 2009, julkaisu B: 11/2009, Henkilökunta raidejoukkoliikenteessä.

Rahastajia tai muita asiakaspalvelijoita on käytössä Lontoossa Docklandsin kevytmetrossa, Amsterdamin ratikoissa, Tukholman Tvärbanalla ja Kööpenhaminan metrossa. Vartijoita on käytössä laajasti, mutta heidän toimenkuvaansa ei kuulu normaaliasiakkaiden palvelu. Amsterdamissa rahastajien pitäminen perustuu liikennelaitoksen ulkopuolelta saatavaan työllistämistukeen. Lontoossa asiakaspalvelijan on tutkittu lisäävän käyttäjiä, samoin Kööpenhaminassa. Tukholmassa ratikka koetaan turvallisimmaksi joukkoliikenteeksi, mutta vertailun mahdollisuutta konduktöörittömään ratikkaan ei ole.

Jos metron kuljettajat muuttuvat matkustamossa päivystäviksi asiakaspalvelijoiksi, tämä voi olla jopa taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Levottomuuksia pelkäävät ihmiset uskaltavat matkustamaan metrossa, mikä lisää lipputuloja. Henkilökuluja voidaan säästää, kun kokonaishenkilömäärä vähenee verrattuna nykyiseen kuljettajien ja vartijoiden yhteismäärään. Raitioliikenteessä ei voi toimia kuten metrossa. Kuljettajaa ei voi vaihtaa asiakaspalvelijaksi. Silti turvattomuuden tunteen vähentämisellä mm. muutamien pysäkkien kohdalla voidaan lisätä myös raitioliikenteen matkustajamäärää.

Kun itse olin lapsi, busseissakin oli rahastajat ja iso takasilta, johon mahtui pysäkillinen tulijoita. Rahastajan merkitys oli nykyiseen verrattuna pysäkkiaikojen lyhentäminen ja kiertoajan nopeuttaminen. Siten säästettiin sekä kalusto- että henkilökuluja pitkään kiertoaikaan verrattuna. Nykyään nopeuttamiseen on toisia keinoja, jos halutaan. Normaali käytäntö Euroopassa ovat lippuautomaatit, jolloin ostaminen tapahtuu ennakolta tai pysäkillä, eikä vaunun matka-aikaa kulu rahastukseen. Ja toisaalta, kiertoajan oleellisin hidastaja on autoilun suosiminen toisin kuin 1960-luvulla. Autoilua suosittiin silloinkin, mutta autoja oli niin vähän, että niiden haitta ei ollut merkittävä.

Pummilla tullaan matkustamaan aina, 100 %:n varmaa systeemiä ei ole. Tosiasia on myös, ettei edes toisiksi viimeisen pummin saamista maksamaan kannata yrittää. On halvempaa sietää tietty pummien osuus kuin yrittää päästä pummeista kokonaan eroon. Hyvin hoidettu avorahastus esimerkiksi on taloudellisesti edullisempaa kuin pummien minimointi.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Pummilla tullaan matkustamaan aina, 100 %:n varmaa systeemiä ei ole. Tosiasia on myös, ettei edes toisiksi viimeisen pummin saamista maksamaan kannata yrittää. On halvempaa sietää tietty pummien osuus kuin yrittää päästä pummeista kokonaan eroon. Hyvin hoidettu avorahastus esimerkiksi on taloudellisesti edullisempaa kuin pummien minimointi.


Näinhän se on, ja aika monet niistä jotka pummilla matkustavat eivät kuitenkaan tule koskaan maksamaan 80 tarkastusmaksua koska ovat jo valmiiksi maksukyvyttömiä, maksulappu lentää roskiin heti kun junasta jäädään pois!
Konduktöörien pääasiallinen tehtävä lähijunissa on lipunmyynti, lähtökäskyn antaminen kuljettajalle on mun mielestäni näennäinen toimenpide joka voitaisiin nykyaikana hoitaa automaattisestikin. Konduktöörihän ei tarkasta matkustajien lippuja vaan sen hoitaa HSL:n matkalippujen tarkastajat, poikkeuksena on mm. Z-juna jossa kondari tarkastaa KAIKKIEN matkustajien liput Keravan jälkeen pohjoiseen päin mentäessä.
Kun lipunmyyntiautomaatit asennettaisiin lopuillekin HSL-alueen lähiliikenneasemille, niin en näe mitään syytä lähijunassa tapahtuvalle lipunmyynnille, kustannustehokkaampaa olisi lisätä HSL:n tarkastajien määrää ja poistaa/vähentää konduktöörejä lähijunissa, tulevaisuudessa ilman konduktööriä voitaisiin ajaa ainakin kehäradalla sekä A, -E, -K, -S -ja U-junissa. Riihimäelle (H ja R), Lahteen (Z) sekä Karjaalle (Y) liikennöivissä lähijunissa sekä kaikissa kaukoliikenteen junissa konduktöörit ovat mielestäni jatkossakin hyvin tarpeellisia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junat voidaan ajaa Haaparantaan ilman mitään junalauttoja ja henkilökunta palkata silti Virosta. Ja liikennehän on kansainvälistä eli muutkin kuin VR saavat ajaa sitä vaikka heti, ja lisäksi tämä saa - edelleen kansainvälisenä liikenteenä - ykkösprioriteetin rataverkolla eli ohittaa tärkeydessä kaikki VR:n junat. Yhdistyvät kaikki hyvät puolet tässä.


Eipä voi, koska Liikennevirasto on (tahallaan?) purkanut pois Haaparannan ja Tornion väliseltä sillalta ne opastimet ja turvalaitteet jotka matkustajajunaliikenteen junaturvallisuussäännöt edellyttävät. Tämä kävi ilmi kun pari kesää sitten ruotalainen nostalgiajuna yritti päästä Suomeen mutta matka katkesi rajalle.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä voi, koska Liikennevirasto on (tahallaan?) purkanut pois Haaparannan ja Tornion väliseltä sillalta ne opastimet ja turvalaitteet jotka matkustajajunaliikenteen junaturvallisuussäännöt edellyttävät. Tämä kävi ilmi kun pari kesää sitten ruotalainen nostalgiajuna yritti päästä Suomeen mutta matka katkesi rajalle.


Uskomatonta toimintaa!  :Mad: 

Tämähän tarkoittaa että Suomi on matkustajayhdysliikenteen osalta rajoitettu vain Venäjään (joka ei ole markkinatalouden piirissä mitä rautatieliikenteeseen tulee) ja katkaistu irti lännestä. Saattaapa tosiaankin olla temppu kilpailun rajoittamiseksi tukkimalla kaikki mahdollisuudet tuon porsaanreiän hyväksikäyttöön. Silti, olisikohan mahdollista ajaa kansainvälistä matkustajaliikennettä Haaparantaan ilman matkustajia? Eli juna olisi kansainvälinen koska se ajaisi Haaparantaan ja kuljettaisi matkustajia. Mutta koska junaturvallisuusmääräykset eivät salli matkustajaliikennettä juuri rajan kohdalla, niin määräysten vuoksi niin pitkään kuin tilanne jatkuu tällaisena, juna ajettaisiin vain tyhjänä rajan yli. Toki Haaparannan puolella voisi ottaa esim. yhden matkustajan kyytiin ja ajaa metrin verran eteenpäin, jotta voidaan sanoa että Ruotsinkin puolella kuljetetaan matkustajia. Eihän kai kukaan voi vaatia että kansainvälisen matkustajaliikenteen junassa välttämättä on pakko olla ensimmäistäkään elävää matkustajaa junan ylittäessä rajan? Eihän se silti muutu kansalliseksi liikenteeksi, jos joskus "sattumalta" ajaisikin tyhjänä rajan yli. Tässä tapauksessa "sattuma" olisi vain toistuva ja johtuisi junaturvallisuusmääräyksistä.

Tai hei... nyt välähti (?). Mites olisi esim. kansainvälinen Tampere-Helsinki-Tallinna -junayhteys, josta Helsinki-Tallinna -osuus toteutetaan tunnelin ja junalautan puuttuessa toistaiseksi "teknisistä syistä" korvaavana lauttakuljetuksena niille jotka haluavat sellaisen lipun ostaa? Voisiko tuo Tampere-Helsinki -juna saada kansainvälisen junan statuksen pelkästään ilmoitusmenettelyllä? Voiko regulaattori vaatia, että joku tietty yhteys on kokonaisuudessaan teknisesti toteutettavissa ennen kuin se alkaa nauttia kansainvälisen liikenteen statusta ja vapautuu sääntelystä? Vertailukohtana esim. millainen regulaatio kohdistuu junabussiliikenteeseen? Onko se lupamielessä junaliikennettä vai bussiliikennettä?

----------


## Mikle

> lähtökäskyn antaminen kuljettajalle on mun mielestäni näennäinen toimenpide joka voitaisiin nykyaikana hoitaa automaattisestikin.


Sehän ei varsinaisesti ole lähtökäsky. Valmis lähtöön-opaste on junahenkilökunnan(konnarin) ilmoitus kuljettajalle, että valmista on. 
Junan lähtöön toki tarvitaan muitakin edellytyksiä, jotka toteaa kuljettaja. 

Konduktööri muuten voi kyllä myös tarkastaa liput. Ja viimeisenä heitän kysymyksen, että miksi mielestäsi E-, S- ja U-junissa konnari ei ole tarpeellinen, mutta esim H-junassa on? Jos ajatellaan ihan teorian tasolla niin väitän siitä olevan enemmän hyötyä noissa esu-junissa.  

No, kuten aiemminkin todettua, minusta konnari läsnäolollaan edesauttaa käytännön tasolla "homman toimimista" joka junassa monessa asiassa. Neuvoen matkustajia, hoitamalla lipunmyyntiä, huolehtimalla matkustajaturvallisuudesta, toimimalla lähdön hetkellä / ovia suljettaessa ylimääräisenä silmäparina (valaistusolosuhteet ja varsinkin pitemmät rungot), osaltaan ennaltaehkäisee ilkivaltaa sekä tarkkailee kaluston kuntoa mm.matkustajaosastoissa. Poikkeustilanteissa sitten toiminta myös nopeutuu kun on toinenkin ammattihenkilö junassa olemassa.
Lähdön varmistamiseen on toki tekniikkaakin olemassa ja saatavilla, mutta minusta konnarin olemassaolo lätkäisee monta kärpästä yhdellä iskulla. 
Tässä siis mielipiteitä lähijunien suhteen.  :Cool:

----------


## Compact

> Eipä voi, koska Liikennevirasto on (tahallaan?) purkanut pois Haaparannan ja Tornion väliseltä sillalta ne opastimet ja turvalaitteet jotka matkustajajunaliikenteen junaturvallisuussäännöt edellyttävät. Tämä kävi ilmi kun pari kesää sitten ruotsalainen nostalgiajuna yritti päästä Suomeen, mutta matka katkesi rajalle.


Opastimia on Haaparannassa, tulo- ja lähtöopastimia, tai kuten Ruotsissa sanotaan "väliopastimia". Liikenne hoidetaan valtakunnanrajan yli vaihtotyönä. Vaihtotyönä ei Suomessa sallita matkustajajunaliikennettä liikennepaikoilta toiselle. Este on siis hallinnollinen, mutta ennakkohakemuksella muutettavissa. Ruotsalaisella harrastajien museoliikennöitsijällä ei ollut tarvittavia liikennöimislupia kansainväliselle liikenteelle, eli juna pysähtyi rajasillalle. Näistä asioista on tarkat selostukset vaunut.orgin keskustelupalstalla, josta halukkaat voivat lukea tosiasiat. Liikennöimismääräykset Tor-Hp on kirjattu Livi:n  Verkkoselostuksen liitteeseen 3.

----------


## Mikle

> Tukholmassa ratikka koetaan turvallisimmaksi joukkoliikenteeksi, mutta vertailun mahdollisuutta konduktöörittömään ratikkaan ei ole.


Itsekin on tullut ihmeteltyä Tukholman komeita ratikoita ja myös niissä kulkevia rahastajia. Millä ammattinimikkeellä he muuten kulkevat, konduktööri vai rahastaja vai mikä?  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän kai kukaan voi vaatia että kansainvälisen matkustajaliikenteen junassa välttämättä on pakko olla ensimmäistäkään elävää matkustajaa junan ylittäessä rajan? Eihän se silti muutu kansalliseksi liikenteeksi, jos joskus "sattumalta" ajaisikin tyhjänä rajan yli. Tässä tapauksessa "sattuma" olisi vain toistuva ja johtuisi junaturvallisuusmääräyksistä.


Mun käsittääkseni voi vaatia ehdon toteuttamiseksi että juna kuljettaa nimenomaan maksavia matkustajia rajan yli ja matkustajila nimenomaan on matkalippu rajan yli ja kulkevat junan mukana. 

LiVi ilmeisesti poisti "varmuuden vuoksi" opastimet ettei kukaan yksityinen keksisi ajaa esim hiihtosesongin aikana "kansainvälisiä " yöjunia reitillä Helsinki-Haaparanta-Kolari. 




> Tai hei... nyt välähti (?). Mites olisi esim. kansainvälinen Tampere-Helsinki-Tallinna -junayhteys, josta Helsinki-Tallinna -osuus toteutetaan tunnelin ja junalautan puuttuessa toistaiseksi "teknisistä syistä" korvaavana lauttakuljetuksena niille jotka haluavat sellaisen lipun ostaa? Voisiko tuo Tampere-Helsinki -juna saada kansainvälisen junan statuksen pelkästään ilmoitusmenettelyllä? Voiko regulaattori vaatia, että joku tietty yhteys on kokonaisuudessaan teknisesti toteutettavissa ennen kuin se alkaa nauttia kansainvälisen liikenteen statusta ja vapautuu sääntelystä? Vertailukohtana esim. millainen regulaatio kohdistuu junabussiliikenteeseen? Onko se lupamielessä junaliikennettä vai bussiliikennettä?


Junavuoron korvaaminen laivalla tai bussilla lienee mahdollista mutta vain väliaikaisesti esim ratavaurion tai ratatöiden ajaksi. Toinen porsaanreikä voi olla, että jos rautatieliikennettä hoitava yhtiö hankkii omistukseensa laivan, ja liikennöi sitä  kansainvälisiä rautatiekuljetusehtoja ja sopimuksia noudattaen. Silloin olisi teoriassa mahdollista operoida laivaa "junavuorona" myös ilman vaunuja kyydissä. Ymmärtääkseni VR:llä oli aikonaan oma pieni laiva joka kulki Tornionjoen yli ennen 1. maailmansotaa,  ennenkuin silta oli valmis.

Mitä jos jokin junayhtiö keksisi hankkia tällaisen "paragraaffilaivan"?






> Opastimia on Haaparannassa, tulo- ja lähtöopastimia, tai kuten Ruotsissa sanotaan "väliopastimia". Liikenne hoidetaan valtakunnanrajan yli vaihtotyönä. Vaihtotyönä ei Suomessa sallita matkustajajunaliikennettä liikennepaikoilta toiselle. Este on siis hallinnollinen, mutta ennakkohakemuksella muutettavissa. Ruotsalaisella harrastajien museoliikennöitsijällä ei ollut tarvittavia liikennöimislupia kansainväliselle liikenteelle, eli juna pysähtyi rajasillalle. Näistä asioista on tarkat selostukset vaunut.orgin keskustelupalstalla, josta halukkaat voivat lukea tosiasiat. Liikennöimismääräykset Tor-Hp on kirjattu Livi:n  Verkkoselostuksen liitteeseen 3.


Rajan yli on aikaisemmin ollut olemassa opastimia jotka sallivat muunlaistakin  liikennettä kuin "vaihtotöitä", mutta ne purettiin ilmeisesti pois siinä yhteydessä  kun Tornion asema muutettiin miehittämättömäksi ja liikenne alettiin hoitaa kauko-ohjauksella Kemistä tai Oulusta.

Yksittäinen tilaus- tai museojuna saa luultavasti erikseen anomalla tilapäisen luvan ylittää raja kunhan paikan päälle järjestetään miehitys tms edellytykset jotka junaturvallisuus vaatii.

Että voitaisiin palauttaa säännöllinen  henkilöjunaliikenne rajan yli on mahdollista vain jos toteutetaan joukko hallinnollisia ja teknisiä muutoksia, mutta käsittelynopeus ei välttämättä ole ASAP.

t.Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämähän tarkoittaa että Suomi on matkustajayhdysliikenteen osalta rajoitettu vain Venäjään (joka ei ole markkinatalouden piirissä mitä rautatieliikenteeseen tulee) ja katkaistu irti lännestä.


Ei asia ihan näin ole. Se, että ruotsalainen museojuna ei päässyt Suomeen, johtui VR-Yhtymän palveluksessa olleen henkilön tulkinnasta siitä, mitä voimassa olevat osin ristiriitaiset määräykset tarkoittavat. Puuttuva asia on, että RHK ei ole Suomen ja Ruotsin EU-jäsenyyden jälkeen selvittänyt ja tehnyt uusia yhdysliikenteen määräyksiä. Kun RHK muuttui osin TraFiksi ja osin LiVi:ksi ja lakejakin muutettiin, nämä asiat ovat edelleen selvittämättä. Voimassa on rajaliikennesopimus 1900-luvun alusta, mutta se on kovin ylimalkainen, sekä Suomen ja Ruotsin ratahallintojen vanhentunut sopimus.

Compact viittasi viestissään Verkkoselostuksen liitteeseen 3. Se alkaa näin:



> Liite 3 on vanhentunut. Se perustuu Ratahallintokeskuksen (nykyinen Liikennevirasto) ja Banverketin (nykyinen Trafikverket) väliseen sopimukseen, jota ei vielä Verkkoselostuksen painovaiheessa ollut uusittu. Liite 3 päivitetään kokonaisuudessaan vuonna 2012, kun alueen Ruotsin puoleiset ratatyöt valmistuvat. Tähän liitteeseen on päivitetty joitakin termejä ja viitteitä.


Jos jokin museojunatapauksen osapuoli olisi nostanut asiasta kanteen, olisi ehkä saatu selvyys siihen, miten ristiriitaisia sääntöjä tulee tulkita. Itse olen sillä kannalla, että VR-Yhtymän palveluksessa ollut junaohjaaja toimi väärin. Jos säädökset pitäisi tulkita kuten hän tulkitsi, lähes päivittäinen SJ:n junaliikenne Suomeen pitäisi lopettaa välittömästi. Yhtäkään SJ:n tai Green Cargon veturia ja kuljettajaa ei ole hyväksytetty millään Suomen viranomaisella, joten jos ei luvallinen ruotsalainen museojuna pääse tällä perusteella Suomeen, ei pidä päästä tavarajunienkaan. Niillä kun on sama kulkuoikeus ruotsalaisella rautatiellä kuin museojunallakin, ja 1435 mm:n raide Suomessa on hallinnollisesti ruotsalaisen liikennöintioikeuden alainen. Eihän sillä raiteella voi ajaa kuin jokin muu kuin suomalainen kalusto.

Täysin eri asia on sitten se, miksi suomalainen museojuna ei saa ajaa Haaparantaan. Nimittäin sekin oli tuon tapahtuman yhteydessä kielletty. Eli oli tarkoitus ajaa Porhan lätällä Torniosta Haaparantaan. Tämä ajo olisi ollut mainitun liitteen 3 mukaan hallinnollisesti vaihtotyötä, joka ei saa ulottua henkilöitä kuljetettaessa kahden liikennepaikan välillä toiselle liikennepaikalle. Muodollisesti rajasillan Suomen puolella on yhden terästolpan pituinen liikennepaikka, mikä antoi perusteen kieltää ajamasta matkustajien kanssa Ruotsin puolelle. Vaihtotyöhenkilöliikennekielto taas on asetettu myöhemmin kuin rajaliikennesopimus ja liitteessä 3 mainittu RHK:n ja Banverketin sopimus, joka puolestaan on tehty sen jälkeen kun säännöllinen henkilöliikenne Torniojoen yli oli loppunut. Eli sopimuksin ei ole ollut tarkoitus kieltää henkilöliikennettä rajan yli, eikä siihen mitään syytä olekaan, mutta se on vahingossa tullut kielletyksi suomalaisissa säännöissä.

Molemmissa tapauksissa on kyse pelkästä byrokratiasta, viranomaisen laiminlyönnistä tehdä tehtävänsä ja viime kädessä kiusanteosta, ei vähäisimmässäkään määrin junaturvallisuudesta, joka muka oli kaiken peruste. On jopa ennakkotapauskin siitä, että museojuna on käynyt Suomessa nykyisten sääntöjen voimassa ollessa.

Tämä kansainvälisen liikenteen kortti tulee aina silloin tällöin esiin, mutta se ei ole ratkaisu siihen, että VR-Yhtymä ja LVM ovat sopimuksella järjestäneet VR-Yhtymälle monopolin. Monopoli siis ei perustu nykyään lakiin, ja sopimuksen voi muuttaa yksinkertaisesti sillä, että LVM ja VR-Yhtymän omistajaohjaus päättävät purkaa sopimuksen. Tässähän on kysymys siitä, että valtiovalta on tehnyt sopimuksen itsensä kanssa.

Lakiin perustuva asia on, että muualla kuin HSL-alueella kukaan muu kuin LVM ei saa järjestää ostettua junaliikennepalvelua. Esimerkiksi Turun tai Tampereen kaupunki ei voi ostaa junaliikennettä edes VR-Yhtymältä ja myydä sitten lippuja ostamiinsa juniin kuten HSL tekee.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Konduktööri muuten voi kyllä myös tarkastaa liput. Ja viimeisenä heitän kysymyksen, että miksi mielestäsi E-, S- ja U-junissa konnari ei ole tarpeellinen, mutta esim H-junassa on? Jos ajatellaan ihan teorian tasolla niin väitän siitä olevan enemmän hyötyä noissa esu-junissa.  
> 
> No, kuten aiemminkin todettua, minusta konnari läsnäolollaan edesauttaa käytännön tasolla "homman toimimista" joka junassa monessa asiassa. Neuvoen matkustajia, hoitamalla lipunmyyntiä, huolehtimalla matkustajaturvallisuudesta, toimimalla lähdön hetkellä / ovia suljettaessa ylimääräisenä silmäparina (valaistusolosuhteet ja varsinkin pitemmät rungot), osaltaan ennaltaehkäisee ilkivaltaa sekä tarkkailee kaluston kuntoa mm.matkustajaosastoissa. Poikkeustilanteissa sitten toiminta myös nopeutuu kun on toinenkin ammattihenkilö junassa olemassa.


H, -R, ja Z-junat liikennöi HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ja ainakin Z-junissa kondari suorittaa myös lipuntarkastuksen, en tiedä toimitaanko näin myös H -ja R-junissa missään vaiheessa matkaa, joskus olen matkustanut kyseisillä junilla Keravalta Järvenpäähän ja ainakaan tällä välillä ei tarkastusta ollut. Toki konduktöörillä on oikeus tarkastaa matkustajan lippu mutta enpä itse ole kertaakaan tällaiseen tilanteeseen törmännyt lyhyillä HSL-alueen linjoilla. Mitä tulee tuohon "homman toimimiseen" niin kyllä se toimisi yhtä hyvin ilman kondariakin, infoa saa puhelinpalvelusta ja vr:n nettisivuilta, lisäksi lähijunien matkustajat tietävät yleensä aika hyvin minne ovat menossa tai missä vaihtavat junaa, henkilöhohtainen neuvonta on enemmän tarpeen kaukojunissa, kuten jo totesin niin lipun voi hankkia aseman lippuautomaatista, siihen ei tarvitse enää konduktööriä. Matkustusturvallisuuden kannalta konduktöörin läsnäolo on tietysti ihan hyvä juttu mutta aika usein on niin että kondari kiertää ainoastaan siinä vaunussa jossa on lipunmyynti, epäsosiaalinen aines sitten majautuu siihen vaunuun jossa ei ole lipunmyyntiä, osa kondareista toki käy siinä toisessakin vaunussa mutta eivät kaikki. Kondareiden asenteestakin yleensä riippuu kuinka useasti viitsivät lipunmyyntivaunussa kiertää, esim. M-linjalla olen huomannut että jotkin kiertävät joka aseman jälkeen kun taas joskus ei kondaria näy Malminkartanon ja Huolahden välillä lainkaan.
Miten poikkeustilanne nopeutuu sillä että junassa on konduktööri? Jos M-juna vaikkapa seisahtuu Haagan ja Huopalahden välille jonkin teknisen vian takia niin sille ei kondari voi yhtikäs mitään, voi ainoastaan kuuluttaa matkustajille informaatiota mutta tämänhän voi hoitaa kuljettajakin kuten ratikoissa ja metroissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä kansainvälisen liikenteen kortti tulee aina silloin tällöin esiin, mutta se ei ole ratkaisu siihen, että VR-Yhtymä ja LVM ovat sopimuksella järjestäneet VR-Yhtymälle monopolin. Monopoli siis ei perustu nykyään lakiin, ja sopimuksen voi muuttaa yksinkertaisesti sillä, että LVM ja VR-Yhtymän omistajaohjaus päättävät purkaa sopimuksen. Tässähän on kysymys siitä, että valtiovalta on tehnyt sopimuksen itsensä kanssa.
> 
> Lakiin perustuva asia on, että muualla kuin HSL-alueella kukaan muu kuin LVM ei saa järjestää ostettua junaliikennepalvelua. Esimerkiksi Turun tai Tampereen kaupunki ei voi ostaa junaliikennettä edes VR-Yhtymältä ja myydä sitten lippuja ostamiinsa juniin kuten HSL tekee.


Mielenkiintoinen taustoitus, kiitoksia. Tällä kerrallahan kysymys nousi siitä, että miten voidaan saada konduktööripakko pois. Aiemmin on puhuttu mm. paikallisliikenteen avaamisen nopeuttamisesta tällä "kortilla". Tuo VR:n ja LVM:n sopimushan on yksityisoikeudellinen ja kuten sanot ei perustu lakiin. Mutta päteekö tämä yksityisoikeudellisena edes kolmansiin osapuoliin? Ja toisaalta onko viranomaisella oikeutta tehdä tällaisia lakiin perustumattomia yksityisoikeudellisia sopimuksia, joilla tosiasiallisesti pyritään rajoittamaan kolmansien oikeuksia? Ja vielä: miten tällaisen voisi purkauttaa esim. oikeusteitse, jos ja kun se ei perustu lakiin?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itsekin on tullut ihmeteltyä Tukholman komeita ratikoita ja myös niissä kulkevia rahastajia. Millä ammattinimikkeellä he muuten kulkevat, konduktööri vai rahastaja vai mikä?


Esikaupunkiraitioteillä konduktööri, eiköhän myös keskustaratikassa.
http://www.veolia-transport.se/tmpl/....aspx?id=26715

----------


## ultrix

Case Torniosta vielä sen verran, että nykyäänhän Tornio-Raja on Tornion liikennepaikan osa. Siltä osin este liikenteelle on siis poistettu  vähintään Kemi-Haaparanta-junayhteys on siis realistinen.




> Mielenkiintoinen taustoitus, kiitoksia. Tällä kerrallahan kysymys nousi siitä, että miten voidaan saada konduktööripakko pois. Aiemmin on puhuttu mm. paikallisliikenteen avaamisen nopeuttamisesta tällä "kortilla". Tuo VR:n ja LVM:n sopimushan on yksityisoikeudellinen ja kuten sanot ei perustu lakiin. Mutta päteekö tämä yksityisoikeudellisena edes kolmansiin osapuoliin? Ja toisaalta onko viranomaisella oikeutta tehdä tällaisia lakiin perustumattomia yksityisoikeudellisia sopimuksia, joilla tosiasiallisesti pyritään rajoittamaan kolmansien oikeuksia? Ja vielä: miten tällaisen voisi purkauttaa esim. oikeusteitse, jos ja kun se ei perustu lakiin?


Huomatkaa myös, että sopimus koskee vain HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle ulottuvaa junaliikennettä. HSL saa siis hankkia Helsinki-Kkn/Kehärata/Kerava-junat haluamallaan tavalla. Jos Sipoo liittyy HSL:ään, voi Keravan junia jatkaa vaikka Nikkilään. Jos taas kaikki radanvarsikunnat Riihimäkeä ja Raaseporia myöten liittyvät HSL:ään, poistuu VR:n monopoli vastaavasti.

Kolmas aspekti liittyen toimivaltaisiin viranomaisiin: eihän esim. Turku ole nytkään seutuliikenteessä toimivaltainen viranomainen, silti se saa solmia yhteistariffisopimuksen liikennöitsijöiden kanssa. Mikään ei estäne esim. kuntien omistamaa osakeyhtiötä liikennöimästä vaikka Uudenkaupungin ja Turun väliä ja sopimasta lippusopimuksia Turun kaupungin kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo VR:n ja LVM:n sopimushan on yksityisoikeudellinen ja kuten sanot ei perustu lakiin. Mutta päteekö tämä yksityisoikeudellisena edes kolmansiin osapuoliin? Ja toisaalta onko viranomaisella oikeutta tehdä tällaisia lakiin perustumattomia yksityisoikeudellisia sopimuksia, joilla tosiasiallisesti pyritään rajoittamaan kolmansien oikeuksia? Ja vielä: miten tällaisen voisi purkauttaa esim. oikeusteitse, jos ja kun se ei perustu lakiin?


EU-laki  joka menee Suomen lain edelle  sallii tehdä sopimukseen perustuvan yksinoikeuden, mutta sillä edellytyksellä, että sopimuspuolelle asetetaan myös julkisen palvelun velvoite. Tämä on nyt sopimukseen sisällytetty. Näin ollen yksinoikeussopimus on lainmukainen ja laillinen este kolmannelle osapuolelle. Sopimusta ei voi hakea purettavaksi sillä perusteella, että se loukkaa kolmannen osapuolen oikeutta harjoittaa elinkeinoa. En ole juristi, mutta näin olen ymmärtänyt.

Toinen juttu on sitten se, jos sopimusta ei täytetä. Kuten vaikka talviongelmat tai konduktööripula. Molemmat voidaan tulkita ns. Force Majeure -tapauksiksi, joista sopijapuolta ei voi asettaa vastuuseen. Mutta jos oletetaan, että olisi sellainen rike, josta sopijapuolen voi asettaa vastuuseen, pitäisi syntyä tilanne, jossa on sopimuksen purkamisen peruste. Mutta miten se käy, taitaa taas mennä juridiikan puolelle. Matkustajahan ei ole yksinoikeussopimussuhteessa VR-Yhtymän kanssa, vaan kuluttajakaupan sopimuksessa. LVM:n ja VR-Yhtymän sopimus lienee hallintoasia, josta pitää tehdä hallintovalitus, jossa moititaan viranomaisen toimintaa, jos kansalainen on tyytymätön siihen, että LVM ei irtisano yksinoikeussopimusta, jota VR-Yhtymä ei täytä. Näin luulen, kun en ole juristi.

Ultrix esitti hyviä huomioita näistä sopimusista. Tuo HSL:n oikeus tilata liikennettä muultakin kuin VR-Yhtymältä on minulle uusi ajatus, sillä olen ymmärtänyt, että LVMVR-Yhtymä -sopimus sulkisi sen mahdollisuuden pois. Koska HSL-alue kuuluu niihin rataosiin, jotka sisältyvät LVM-VR-Yhtymä -sopimuksen yksioikeusrataosiin. Sen sijaan Uudenkaupungin rata ei sisälly, koska sopimusta tehtäessä siellä ei ollut VR-Yhtymän henkilöliikennettä. Samasta syystä KeravaNikkilä välillä voi ryhtyä liikennöimään muukin operaattori kuin VR-Yhtymä, ja HSL voi ostaa liikenteen osaksi omaa liikennettään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esikaupunkiraitioteillä konduktööri, eiköhän myös keskustaratikassa.
> http://www.veolia-transport.se/tmpl/....aspx?id=26715


Millainen miehitys on muuten Tukholman lähijunissa (pendeltåg)? Eikö niissä ole kuskin lisäksi vain joku "junavahti" joka lähinnä tarkistaa ettei kukaan jää ovien väliin?'

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> EU-laki  joka menee Suomen lain edelle  sallii tehdä sopimukseen perustuvan yksinoikeuden, mutta sillä edellytyksellä, että sopimuspuolelle asetetaan myös julkisen palvelun velvoite. Tämä on nyt sopimukseen sisällytetty. Näin ollen yksinoikeussopimus on lainmukainen ja laillinen este kolmannelle osapuolelle. Sopimusta ei voi hakea purettavaksi sillä perusteella, että se loukkaa kolmannen osapuolen oikeutta harjoittaa elinkeinoa. En ole juristi, mutta näin olen ymmärtänyt.


Nyt viilaan kyllä pilkkua, mutta jos ajatellaan sopimusta oikeustoimena, se on aina kahden osapuolen välinen. Sillä ei siis käsittääkseni voi suoraan olla kolmansia osapuolia sitovia vaikutuksia. (Esimerkiksi Antero ja minä emme voi keskenämme sopia että Ultrix ei vastaisuudessa saa kirjoitella tänne.  :Wink:  Tai siis voimme, mutta se ei millään tavalla sido Ultrixia.) Sen sijaan sopimuksessa voidaan sopia että yksi sopimusosapuoli lupaa esimerkiksi jotain vastiketta vastaan antaa toiselle yksinoikeuden tiettyyn toimintaan. Tällöin sopimus on muodollisesti EU:n vaatimuksen mukainen. Mutta ei kai se yksinoikeus silti synny sillä, että kaksi osapuolta sopivat siitä keskenään? Kai se sentään pitää saattaa voimaan viranomaisen (toinen sopimusosapuoli) tekemällä erillisellä päätöksellä? Sopimushan ei ole päätös. Onko tällaista päätöstä olemassa? Eli onko yksinoikeus juridisesti edes voimassa?

Kun vielä vähän tarkemmin mietin niin kyse on siis siitä, että sopimus sitoo toki yksinoikeuden myöntänyttä viranomaista. Jos viranomainen myöntää muita liikennöintioikeuksia, se rikkoo yksinoikeussopimusta. Mutta jos minä haluaisin aloittaa junaliikenteen ja anoisin liikennöintilupaa, se yksinoikeus ei olisi silti kannaltani voimassa minun oikeuksiani rajoittavana säädöksenä ellei siitä ole erikseen viranomaispäätöksellä tai asetuksella määrätty. Ja tässä tilanteessa voisin vedota tuohon muotoseikkaan. Toki se varmaan sitten korjattaisiin pikavauhtia antamalla mainittu päätös. Eikä valituksella olisi juuri menestymisen mahdollisuuksia jos sopimus on EU-määräysten mukainen. No jaa, yritän nyt vain haarukoida mitä heikkouksia tässä juridisessa rakennelmassa voisi olla...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli onko yksinoikeus juridisesti edes voimassa?


No kun minä en ole se kainsainvälisen tai EU-oikeuden juristi.  :Smile:  Mutta. Jos laki sallii toimivaltaisen viranomaisen tehdä yksinoikeussopimuksen, silloin sopimus on laillinen este kolmannelle osapuolelle. Kun toimivaltainen viranomainen on viranomainen, sillä on oikeus viranomaispäätöksellä soveltaa lakia. Kun siis laki sallii yksinoikeuden, yksinoikeus on este kolmannelle osapuolelle liikennöidä sopimuksenalaisella radalla, ja viranomainen voin sopimuksen tekemisellä panna yksinoikeuden täytäntöön. Yhtä hyvin viranomainen voi jättää panematta yksinoikeuden täytäntöön, jos se sitä haluaa. Mutta nyt on halunnut. Viranomainen on toiminut laillisesti, kolmas osapuoli ei voi vaatia oikeuttaan, koska hänellä ei ole laillista oikeutta.

Huomautan kumminkin, ettei EU-laki pakota yksinoikeuden mahdollistavaan lakiin, vaan EU-laki sallii sen lain. Rautatiemonopoli on aivan yksinomaisesti meidän eduskuntamme oma halu. Rautatielaki olisi voitu kirjoittaa myös niin, ettei yksinoikeutta sallita missään tilanteessa. Se on EU:n pyrkimys, mutta eräät maat kuten Ranska ja oliko se Slovenia sekä Suomi haraavat vastaan. Slovenia ja Suomi tuskin yksin onnistuisivat, mutta Ranska on EU:ssa kova pala.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Millainen miehitys on muuten Tukholman lähijunissa (pendeltåg)? Eikö niissä ole kuskin lisäksi vain joku "junavahti" joka lähinnä tarkistaa ettei kukaan jää ovien väliin?


Enpäs olekaan ihan varma, mutta muistikuvan mukaan junan ovijärjestelmä (ja monitorit?) riittää eikä muuta henkilökuntaa kuskin lisäksi tarvita kuin poikkeustilanteissa.

----------


## Compact

> Esikaupunkiraitioteillä konduktööri, eiköhän myös keskustaratikassa.
> http://www.veolia-transport.se/tmpl/....aspx?id=26715


Liekö ruotsin sana "konduktör" suomeksi sekä "konduktööri" että "rahastaja"? Siis ei ole mitään eroa siinä mielessä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ultrix esitti hyviä huomioita näistä sopimusista. Tuo HSL:n oikeus tilata liikennettä muultakin kuin VR-Yhtymältä on minulle uusi ajatus, sillä olen ymmärtänyt, että LVMVR-Yhtymä -sopimus sulkisi sen mahdollisuuden pois. Koska HSL-alue kuuluu niihin rataosiin, jotka sisältyvät LVM-VR-Yhtymä -sopimuksen yksioikeusrataosiin.


Eikun se ei todella sisälly siihen diiliin, muuta kuin HSL-rajat ylittävän liikenteen osalta.

"Yksinoikeus sisältää myös Helsingin ja Riihimäen, Helsingin ja Lahden sekä Helsingin ja Karjaan välisen pääkaupunkiseudun työssäkäyntialueen lähiliikenteen. Yksinoikeus ei koske yksinomaan Helsingin seudun liikenne-kuntayhtymän toimivalta-alueen sisällä liikennöitävää lähiliikennettä. Helsingin seudun liikenne-kuntayhtymän toimivalta-alueen muuttuessa yksinoikeuden rajaus muuttuu vastaavalla tavalla."

Lähde: http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/VR_osto.pdf

----------


## Mikle

> Miten poikkeustilanne nopeutuu sillä että junassa on konduktööri? Jos M-juna vaikkapa seisahtuu Haagan ja Huopalahden välille jonkin teknisen vian takia niin sille ei kondari voi yhtikäs mitään, voi ainoastaan kuuluttaa matkustajille informaatiota mutta tämänhän voi hoitaa kuljettajakin kuten ratikoissa ja metroissa.


Nähdäkseni se riippuu siitä, minkä takia se sinne Huopalahden seudulle stoppaa.  :Smile: Toki jos vehkeet jumahtaa totaalisesti niin siinähän seisoo. Kuitenkin onhan niitä tilanteita, jossa muusta kuin siitä kyseisestä junarungosta johtuvista syistä joudutaan "peruuttelemaan", siinäkin toimintaa nopeuttaa kummasti kun kuljettajan ei välttämättä tarvitse vaihtaa ohjaamoa. Uudemmassakin kalustossa saatetaan joutua poikkeustilanteissa toteamaan jarrujen kiinnittyminen ja irrottuminen junan ulkopuolelta, koska aina on toimittava pykälien mukaan. Vanhemmissa junissa taasen jopa matkan aikana voidaan kuitata pois joitakin häiriöitä, ja siinä konnarin olemassaolo auttaa paljon, olipa tämä sitten siinä yhden tai useamman rungon junassa. Kaikki tämä on toki sen kuljettajan yksinkin hoidettavissa, aikaa vaan menee enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika hyvä idea. Kas kun ei kellään aikaisemin ole käynyt mielessä? Hennkilökunta Virosta ja junatkin voidaan rekisteröidä Viron puolelle jos niiden lähtö ja määräpaikka on siellä.


No ihan niin konkreettisesti en tarkoittanut, vaan ihan vain uuden suomalaisen yhtiön perustamista.

Tosin siinä saattaa yhtä hyvin käydä myös helbit, eli vanhoista ammattiliitoista ja työsuhde-eduista ei pääse kuitenkaan mihinkään. Mutta toisaalta kuljettajat eivät VR:llä ole mikään ongelma sinänsä; uusi yritys voisi vain sanoa, ettei se tarvitse yhtään konduktööriä.

PS. Onko junamyyjien ero vaatetuksessa se, että konduktöörillä on solmio, mutta junamyyjällä sellainen hassu kaksivärinen solmuke, vähän partiolaishuivin näköinen, jossa kaksi eriväristä nauhaa tulee ristiin rinnalle?

----------


## Murzu

Konduktööri on rautateiden moniosaaja. Konduktööri on lipunmyyjä, järjestysmies, yhdyshenkilö, psykologi, turvallisuusvastaava, korjausmies, ensihoitaja, neuvoja, jne. Ja hänellä on vahva osaaminen ja koulutus eri osa-alueisiin. Tämä moniosaaja saa keskinkertaista palkkaa, keskivertotyöntekijän palkkaa Suomessa siis. 

Nyt halutaan jollain vartijalla korvata moniosaaja. Vartija osaa kyllä vahtia ja toimia järjestyksenpitotehtävissä, mutta kaikki muu rautateihin liittyvä on täysin hepreaa heille. Voidaan toki antaa pikakoulutus vartijalle, mutta se ei koskaan nouse sille tasolle, mikä tietämys konduktööreillä rautateistä ja säännöistä on. 

Sitten jos vartijalle annettaisiin oikein konduktöörin koulutus, voisi minun mielestä kysyä, miksi tälle ei voi maksaa konduktöörin palkkaa, vaan pelkkää vartijan minimipalkkaa. Vartijan palkka nimittäin ei ole mikään hyvä. 

Toisaalta, jos tätä linjaa ajatellaan. Niin voitaisiinhan siivoojiakin lisäkouluttaa, jotta saataisiin kalliita toimistotyöntekijöitä irtisanottua. Siivoojathan voisivat siinä siivoamisen lomassa tulostella tietyt paperit seuraavaksi päiväksi, ei varmaan mikään vaikea homma. Tai mikä tahansa muu työpaikka. Mitä SINÄ ajattelisit, jos SINUN työsi tulisi tekemään halvalla joku pitkäaikaistyötön. Vai onko kaikki työn korvaaminen halpatyövoimalla niin kauan hyvä asia, kunhan se ei kosketa omaa työpaikkaa? Aika minäkeskeinen maailma. Voisiko ajatella enemmän yhteisvastuullisesti? Eli mitä pahaa on siinä, että ihminen tienaa normaalia keskipalkkaa, työtä tekemällä junassa? En ymmärrä, mitä peruspalstalainen näkee hyvää siinä, että raha ohjautuu vain sinne pyramidin huipulle. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että vaikka juniin halpatyöntekijät pakolla laitettaisiinkin, niin matkstajan lipun hinta pysyisi samana, tai kallistuisi entisestään. Voitto ja hyöty menee aina huipulle, tappiot maksaa kansa. Miksi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt halutaan jollain vartijalla korvata moniosaaja. Vartija osaa kyllä vahtia ja toimia järjestyksenpitotehtävissä, mutta kaikki muu rautateihin liittyvä on täysin hepreaa heille. Voidaan toki antaa pikakoulutus vartijalle, mutta se ei koskaan nouse sille tasolle, mikä tietämys konduktööreillä rautateistä ja säännöistä on.


Minä en aliarvio konduktöörien ammattitaitoa mutta olen enemmän sitä mieltä että heidän moniosaamistaan kannattaa hyödyntä ensisijaisesti kaukoliikenteen junissa jossa ajomatkat pysähdysten välillä ovat niin pitkiä että lippuja todella ehtii myydä ja tarkastaa, ja jossa ei ole niin täyttä että mahtuu liikkumaan junassa ja palvella asiakkaita.

Lähijunaliikenne suurkaupungissa nyt vaan on luonteeltaan sellaista että valtaosa matkustaja hankkii lippunsa ennen matkalle lähtöä, ja  valitettavasti lähijuniin osuu suhteessa enemmän sellaisia matkustaja joiden lempitehtävä on aiheuttaa häiriöitä muille kanssaihmisille ja jotka kunnioittavat vain raakaa voimaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Toisaalta, jos tätä linjaa ajatellaan. Niin voitaisiinhan siivoojiakin lisäkouluttaa, jotta saataisiin kalliita toimistotyöntekijöitä irtisanottua. Siivoojathan voisivat siinä siivoamisen lomassa tulostella tietyt paperit seuraavaksi päiväksi, ei varmaan mikään vaikea homma. Tai mikä tahansa muu työpaikka. Mitä SINÄ ajattelisit, jos SINUN työsi tulisi tekemään halvalla joku pitkäaikaistyötön. Vai onko kaikki työn korvaaminen halpatyövoimalla niin kauan hyvä asia, kunhan se ei kosketa omaa työpaikkaa? Aika minäkeskeinen maailma. Voisiko ajatella enemmän yhteisvastuullisesti? Eli mitä pahaa on siinä, että ihminen tienaa normaalia keskipalkkaa, työtä tekemällä junassa? En ymmärrä, mitä peruspalstalainen näkee hyvää siinä, että raha ohjautuu vain sinne pyramidin huipulle. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että vaikka juniin halpatyöntekijät pakolla laitettaisiinkin, niin matkstajan lipun hinta pysyisi samana, tai kallistuisi entisestään. Voitto ja hyöty menee aina huipulle, tappiot maksaa kansa. Miksi?


Ainakaan omalta osaltani en näe kovin hedelmällisenä keskustella *tällä palstalla* syvällisemmin suojatyöpaikoista, ym. laajemmista yhteiskunnallisista ongelmista muuta kuin niiltä osin kun ne liittyvät joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ymmärrä, mitä peruspalstalainen näkee --


Onko tämä joku jlf.fi:n vastine perussuomalaisille? Miksi täällä pitäisi olla mitään peruspalstalaisia?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:31 ----------




> Lähijunaliikenne suurkaupungissa nyt vaan on luonteeltaan sellaista että valtaosa matkustaja hankkii lippunsa ennen matkalle lähtöä, ja  valitettavasti lähijuniin osuu suhteessa enemmän sellaisia matkustaja joiden lempitehtävä on aiheuttaa häiriöitä muille kanssaihmisille ja jotka kunnioittavat vain raakaa voimaa.


Juuri näin. Jos puhutaan siitä siivoojien lisäkoulutukseen vertaamisesta, niin nythän verrannollinen tilanne on se, että lähijunissa on juuri niitä ylikoulutettuja siivoojamoniosaajia, kun tarvittaisiin vain siivoojia. Ei konduktöörejä yritetä millään halvoilla siivoojista koulutetuilla "kiinalaisilla" korvata, jotka tekisivät saman työn halvemmalla, vaan heidät voisi vain poistaa. Konduktöörien työtä, koulutusta, ammattitaitoa ei lähijunissa vain tarvita. Saattaahan se toki yksittäisestä konduktööristä tuntua kipeältä, jos tälle menee näin sanomaan, mutta näin nyt käy vain erilaisille ammattiryhmille koko ajan. Ja uusia ammattiryhmiä syntyy koko ajan. Vanhoista tarpeettomaksi käyvistä kiinni pitäminen nyt vain on yksinkertaisesti tyhmää. Ei meillä raitiovaunuvarikollakaan pidetä hevosenkasvattajia vain siksi, että olisi ilkeää sanoa heille, ettei heitä tarvita. Vaikka kuinka hyvin osaisivat hevosista huolehtia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:34 ----------




> Mitä SINÄ ajattelisit, jos SINUN työsi tulisi tekemään halvalla joku pitkäaikaistyötön.


Jos joku tekee minun työni paremmin tai halvemmalla, niin en minä todellakaan lähde silloin sanomaan, että "ei, ei saa, tuo on kiellettyä". Koska ei siihen yksinkertaisesti ole mitään perustetta. Jos se toinen henkilö on valmis tekemään saman työn halvemmalla, miksi minulla olisi joku oikeus saada enemmän rahaa siitä? Sitten ei auta kuin keksiä, mitä minä voisin tehdä vielä paremmin, jotta joku voisi haluta minulle maksaa työpanoksestani.

----------


## Murzu

Arvon kirjoittelijat. Oli keskustelu hedelmällistä tai ei, niin mielestäni kirjoitukseni liittyi kyllä joukkoliikenteeseen, ja siihen, ettei halpahenkilökunta välttämättä halvenna lippujen hintoja. Se on tietysti eri asia, jos ei perusteltua vastaväitettä osaa esittää, niin takerrutaan sitten niihin lillukanvarsiin ja sanamuotoihin ohi aiheen. Ja tällaiset perussuomalaisiin vedätykset voisi jättää jonnekin suomi24-palstoille.

----------


## kouvo

> Oli keskustelu hedelmällistä tai ei, niin mielestäni kirjoitukseni liittyi kyllä joukkoliikenteeseen, ja siihen, ettei halpahenkilökunta välttämättä halvenna lippujen hintoja.


Olettaisin että henkilöstökulut muodostavat merkittävän osan lähiliikenteen kustannuksista. Tokihan niiden leikkaamisen voisi kuvitella vaikuttavan lippujen hintoihin, jos ei nyt suoranaisesti halventaen, niin ainakin korotuspaineita poistaen. Toki jos lähtökohtainen oletus on se, että korruptio jyllää näissä ns. julkisyhteisöjen kioskeissa, niin turhahan se mitään on yrittää tehostaa. Periaatteessa tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin siellä pyramidin huipulla ollaan me, kansalaiset ja kuntalaiset, joille "voitot" kotiutetaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> --- mielestäni kirjoitukseni liittyi kyllä joukkoliikenteeseen, ja siihen, ettei halpahenkilökunta välttämättä halvenna lippujen hintoja. Se on tietysti eri asia, jos ei perusteltua vastaväitettä osaa esittää, niin takerrutaan sitten niihin lillukanvarsiin ja sanamuotoihin ohi aiheen.


Jos lillukanvarsilla viittaat minuun (olisi reilumpaa sanoa suoraan kuin käyttämällä passiivia), niin luepa viestini uudelleen ja löydät sieltä perusteltuja vastaväitteitä. Mutta ehkä kirjoitin huonosti, joten yritän uudelleen.

Lillukanvarsi on ihan oma perustelusi halpatyövoimasta. Tässähän on puhuttu siitä, että konduktöörejä ei tarvittaisi lähijunissa ollenkaan.

Toisekseen on ihan validi vastaväite, että miksi halvempaa työvoimaa ylipäätään pitäisi vastustaa. Miksi pitäisi olla jokin perimysoikeus parempaan palkkaan, jos joku toinen haluaa tehdä sen halvemmallakin? Onko se jokin nyky-yhteiskunnan kastijärjestelmä? Millä perusteella valitaan ne henkilöt, jotka ovat oikeutettuja siihen parempaan palkkaan?

Kolmanneksi, en todellakaan halua tällä palstalla keskustella perussuomalaisista. Mutta juuri siksi ihmettelen retoriikkaasi "peruspalstalaisesta". Miksi pitäisi olla jokin peruspalstalainen, jonka pitää olla jotakin mieltä? Juuri tällainen kyllä kansa tietää -retoriikka kuuluu sattumalta myös perussuomalaisten argumentointiin. Mutta ennen kaikkea haluan tarttua argumentointiisi, jossa aloitat lauseella "en ymmärrä mitä peruspalstalainen näkee", joka yrittää sanoa, että "kunnon peruspalstalainenhan ei nyt voi millään olla kanssani eri mieltä" sen sijaan että pyrkisit sanomaan mitä itse olet asiasta mieltä. Jos sinä olet peruspalstalainen, minä ehdottomasti en halua olla.

----------


## j-lu

->Tässä konduktöörisaagassa on oltava kyllä vahvasti Elmon kelkassa ja Murzua vastaan. Itse en ole kokenut saavani lähijunissa koskaan mitään lisäarvoa matkaani konduktööreistä. Lipunmyynnin voisi hoitaa automaatti, häiriöihin konnarit puuttuvat varsin vastentahtoisesti, yleensä eivät.

----------


## JSL

Tukholman metrossa joka assalla kuski tulee kuljettajan hytistä ulos kattomaan ennen kuin sulkee ovet. 
Ton estää kuitenkin Suomessa se, että junissa ei ole kuskille omaa ovea.

----------


## JSL

http://yle.fi/uutiset/opiskelijakort...unasta/7075127 Ehkäpä tämänkaltaiset VR OY:n asiakaspalvelijoiden törkeää käytöstä sisältävät tilanteet tulevat vähenemään kun Dm12-junista osalta vuoroja jää rahastaja pois. Asiakas on yökkönen M.O.T.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tukholman metrossa joka assalla kuski tulee kuljettajan hytistä ulos kattomaan ennen kuin sulkee ovet. 
> Ton estää kuitenkin Suomessa se, että junissa ei ole kuskille omaa ovea.


Tai kääntäen niin päin että Suomen käytännön estää Ruotsissa se, ettei junissa ole peilejä  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/opiskelijakort...unasta/7075127 Ehkäpä tämänkaltaiset VR OY:n asiakaspalvelijoiden törkeää käytöstä sisältävät tilanteet tulevat vähenemään kun Dm12-junista osalta vuoroja jää rahastaja pois. Asiakas on yökkönen M.O.T.


Meikäläinen ei kehtaisi tuon "uutisen" perusteella tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä siitä, mitä oikeasti on tapahtunut.

----------


## tkp

> Meikäläinen ei kehtaisi tuon "uutisen" perusteella tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä siitä, mitä oikeasti on tapahtunut.


Itse sain selville uutisesta lähinnä sen, että opiskelijakortti ei ollut mukana -> vaihtoehtoina junasta poistaminen tai aikuisen lipun osto. Ei käteistä mukana jolloin kanssamatkustaja on maksanut lipun. Loppu onkin lähinnä väritettyä draamaa. Ehkäpä ensi kerralla varmistaa että kortti on mukana.

----------


## sane

> Itse sain selville uutisesta lähinnä sen, että opiskelijakortti ei ollut mukana -> vaihtoehtoina junasta poistaminen tai aikuisen lipun osto. Ei käteistä mukana jolloin kanssamatkustaja on maksanut lipun. Loppu onkin lähinnä väritettyä draamaa. Ehkäpä ensi kerralla varmistaa että kortti on mukana.


Olen itse ollut vastaavassa tilanteessa siten, että tuo netistä löytyvä rekisteriote yhdessä henkkareiden kanssa riitti todistamaan opiskelijastatukseni. Kyseinen konduktööri toimikin mielestäni asiakaspalvelun kannalta ainoalla oikealla tavalla, joka ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti jostakin syystä ole mikään VRn yleinen käytäntö vaan kyseisen konduktöörin omaan harkintaan perustuva päätös.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteessä otetaan 19.6. käyttöön uusi asiakaspalvelumalli. Lipunmyynti lähijunissa loppuu ja konduktöörit alkavat kiertää junissa pareittain. Uudistus koskee sekä HSL-alueen junia että VR:n lähijunia. Samalla lähiliikennealue laajenee Tampereelle.

VR:n tiedote

----------


## 339-DF

> Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteessä otetaan 19.6. käyttöön uusi asiakaspalvelumalli.


Eli konduktööri, jonka päätehtävä on heittää matkustajia pihalle junasta. Tuollaista ei voi keksiä mikään muu kuin Höseli.

Mikä voisi olla vielä älyvapaampaa? Minäpä keksin! Lopetetaan kuljettajarahastus ratikoissa. Eikä hommata tilalle mitään. Ei automaatteja vaunuihin eikä pysäkeille. Ai mutta... Enhän mä keksinytkään. Höseli keksi sen jo.  :Laughing:

----------


## petteri

> Eli konduktööri, jonka päätehtävä on heittää matkustajia pihalle junasta. Tuollaista ei voi keksiä mikään muu kuin Höseli.


Nyt on vaan kehitetty tarpeettomille konduktööreille jotain tekemistä. Eikö niistä nyt olisi voinut kouluttaa vaikka vartijoita, jos suora lopputili hyödyttömälle joukolle ei käynyt?

Se, ettei konduktööri voi antaa tarkastusmaksua on kyllä varsinainen byrokratian kukkanen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tämä uudistus tuo mukanaan mm seuraavia heikkouksia:
- Ihmiset jotka nyt ovat tehneet satunnaisia junamatkoja kertalipuilla, tulevat kulkemaan kyseiset matkat omalla autolla ja taksilla jos he eivät saa kertalippuja ostettua mistään etukäteen. Onko HSL:llä varaa siihen?
- Henkilöt joiden ulkonäkö poikkeaa kantasuomalaisista, pystyvät tästedes matkustamaan pummilla, tekeytymällä turistiksi joka ei tunne sääntöjä. Onko HSL:llä varaa siihen?
On totta että älypuhelimiin voi ladata kaikenlaisia applikaatioita mutta kaikilla ei ole sellaisia ja kaikki, esim ukomaalaiset eivät tiedä miten niitä käytetään. 
HSL:n PITÄÄ ruveta myymään uudestaan pahvisia kertalippuja kioskeista ja muista jälleenmyyntipaikoista satunnaisia matkoja varten, kuten muilla maailman suurkaupunkien joukkoiiikenneoperaattoreilla on tapana. Muuten ei voi sanoa muuta kuin että tämä järjestely on syrjivä ja epäreilu.

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Tämä uudistus tuo mukanaan mm seuraavia heikkouksia:
>  Henkilöt joiden ulkonäkö poikkeaa kantasuomalaisista, pystyvät tästedes matkustamaan pummilla, tekeytymällä turistiksi joka ei tunne sääntöjä. Onko HSL:llä varaa siihen?


No eipähän mennyt montaakaan tuntia, että tähän saatiin liitettyä tuo mystinen "kantasuomalainen".

----------


## Matkalainen

> No eipähän mennyt montaakaan tuntia, että tähän saatiin liitettyä tuo mystinen "kantasuomalainen".


Ihan samaa ihmettelin. Miksei sitä voisi tekeytyä vaikkapa ruotsalaiseksi turistiksi, jos näyttää kovin "kantasuomalaiselta"?

----------


## mv

> Ihan samaa ihmettelin. Miksei sitä voisi tekeytyä vaikkapa ruotsalaiseksi turistiksi, jos näyttää kovin "kantasuomalaiselta"?


Ihmettelen lisäksi sitä, että turisti olisi lähtökohtaisesti tyhmä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No eipähän mennyt montaakaan tuntia, että tähän saatiin liitettyä tuo mystinen "kantasuomalainen".


Minä uskon kyllä että jokainen Suomessa pysyvästi asuva, oli sitten kanta- tai uussuomalainen, joka matkustaa junalla, yrittää välttää pummilla matkustamista. Mutta jos lipun ostaminen on tehty hankalaksi ts kertalippuja ei saa ostaa mistään, ja on pakko päästä silti junalla, niin houkutus voi silti olla suuri tekeytyä turistiksi, jos pystyy esittämään sellaista vakuuttavasti. Samoin joku vähän ikäistään vanhemman näköinen 60-70 vuotias voi tekeytyä dementoituneeksi. Itse en haluaisi olla konduktööri sellaisessa junassa joka pärstäkertoimen mukaan joutuu valitsemaan kuka saa jatkaa matkustamista junassa ilman lippua ja kuka ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Tämä uudistus tuo mukanaan mm seuraavia heikkouksia:
> - Ihmiset eivät saa kertalippuja ostettua mistään etukäteen.


Tämä ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa. Kännykkälipun lisäksi tuohon uutiseen liitetty kartta näytti, että vähintään kertalippuautomaatti olisi tulossa kaikille asemille ennen kesän muutosta. Näkee sitten, miten ne toimivat, mutta kuitenkin...

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Saisivat laittaa ne lipunmyyntiautomaatit junien aulaan. Vähentäisi ilkivaltaa siellä kylmällä seisakkeella. Sarjalippuja voisi ostaa kivemmin kun ei tarvitse odotella sen koneen hidasta tulostamista (VR-sarjalippu).

Herää myös kysymys, että kuinka kivaa on vakiomatkustajillle kk-lipulla olla (lähes) joka aamu näyttämässä sitä lippua sen sijaan, että nuokkuu tai lukee kirjaa rauhassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Ymmärsinkö oikein että matkakortinlukijat, siis mustat tai siniset mötikät poistetaan junista sisältä. Itselläni on esimerkiksi helsingin sisäinen lippu ja matkustan sillöin tällöin Espooseen tai Vantaalle. silloin ostan seutulipun matkakortin arvolla. Jos matkakortilla ostetaan asemalla eikä laite toimi, niin mitä sitten seuraavaksi. Jäädänkö junasta pois.

Vai onko niin että matkakortin lukijat säilyvät junien sisätiloissa ?

----------


## 339-DF

Ei kai sentään Höselikään ihan niin tunari ole, että ottaisi ne kortinlukijat junista pois.

----------


## Max

> Ymmärsinkö oikein että matkakortinlukijat, siis mustat tai siniset mötikät poistetaan junista sisältä. Itselläni on esimerkiksi helsingin sisäinen lippu ja matkustan sillöin tällöin Espooseen tai Vantaalle. silloin ostan seutulipun matkakortin arvolla. Jos matkakortilla ostetaan asemalla eikä laite toimi, niin mitä sitten seuraavaksi. Jäädänkö junasta pois.
> 
> Vai onko niin että matkakortin lukijat säilyvät junien sisätiloissa ?


Sellaisesta muutoksesta en ole nähnyt missään puhuttavan. Konduktöörit poistuvat junista, joten kertalippujen myynti loppuu.

----------


## Salomaa

_Yhtiön mukaan esimerkiksi lippuja ei saa enää ostaa lähijunasta, koska lipunmyynti lähijunaliikenteessä lopetetaan._ 

Näin siis VR:n sivuilla. Matkakortilla arvolla maksaminenhan on lipun ostamista. Toisaalta myös vertaaminen metroon, jossa selkeästi lippu ostetaan ennen junaan nousua.

Ymmärrän kyllä jossain määrin ajatusta, tuo ostotapahtuma on monesti monelle käynnissä kun tarkastajat työskentelevät viereisessä vaunussa.

Ei se välttämättä niin pahalta kuulosta jos joka asemalla on kaikissa sääolosuhteissa toimivat laitteet ja joihin ei muodostu jonoja.

----------


## aki

> _Yhtiön mukaan esimerkiksi lippuja ei saa enää ostaa lähijunasta, koska lipunmyynti lähijunaliikenteessä lopetetaan._ 
> 
> Näin siis VR:n sivuilla. Matkakortilla arvolla maksaminenhan on lipun ostamista. Toisaalta myös vertaaminen metroon, jossa selkeästi lippu ostetaan ennen junaan nousua.
> 
> Ymmärrän kyllä jossain määrin ajatusta, tuo ostotapahtuma on monesti monelle käynnissä kun tarkastajat työskentelevät viereisessä vaunussa.
> 
> Ei se välttämättä niin pahalta kuulosta jos joka asemalla on kaikissa sääolosuhteissa toimivat laitteet ja joihin ei muodostu jonoja.


Lähijuna-asemat poikkeavat metroasemista melkoisesti. Metroasemien laiturialueille kuljetaan aina katettujen lippuhallien kautta kun taas iso osa  juna-asemista on hyvin avoimia jolloin matkakortinlukijoiden sijoitteleminen voisi olla haasteellista. Esimerkkeinä Kannelmäki, Myyrmäki ja Espoo. Eiköhän ne lukijat siis jatkossakin säily siellä vaunujen eteisauloissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tiedotteiden sanamuoto ei ehkä ollut onnistunein mahdollinen. Lähijunien uusi lippukäytäntö ei vastaa yksi yhteen metron lippukäytäntöjä, uutisoinnista voisi joukkoliikennettä satunnaisemmin käyttävä niinkin päätellä. Kuten aki kertoi, metroon mennään aina kortinlukijoin ja lipunmyyntiautomaatein varustettujen tilojen kautta. Metrossa voimassa oleva lippu pitää olla jo laiturialueelle tultaessa.

Lähijunissa on toinenkin ero metroon verrattuna: osa reiteistä jatkuu HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle. Ymmärtääkseni ei ole kesän muutosajankohtaan mennessä tulossa sellaista lippua, jonka voisi matkakortilta maksaa esimerkiksi Tikkurilasta Ryttylään. Käteinen eikä pankkikorttikaan riitä, vaan on oltava jokin etukäteen ostettu VR:n lippu junaan astuttaessa. Etukäteen ostaminen tarkoittaa siis lipun hankkimista kioskilta, aseman lipunmyyntiautomaatista tai VR:n verkko- /mobiilipalveluista .

----------


## Salomaa

Voimme siis todeta että Lähijunia käytettäessä matkakortin arvolla voi edelleen ostaa lipun junan sisällä. Siten tieto siitä lippu pitäisi olla ostettuna ennen junaan nousua ei koske kaikkia lipputyyppejä.

----------


## Knightrider

Miten siispä lippu ostetaan käteisellä esimerkiksi Haarajoella tai Jorvaksessa? Vai asennetaanko jokaiselle maitolaiturille uudet automaatit, joille kelpaa myös käteinen ja joista saa sekä HSL:n että VR:n lippuja? Ymmärtääkseni nykyisille automaateille kelpaa vain korttimaksu sillä perusteella, että käteisellä lipun saa konnarilta. Lipunmyynti on lakkautettu lähes kaikilta asemilta, eikä R-kioskeja ole monellakaan asemalla. Ja jos on, kuka pakottaa R-Kioskin pitämään kiskaa auki tarpeeksi kattavin ajoin? Esimerkiksi Kauniaisten Ärrä on auki 7-21:30 / 8-21:30 / 9-21:30, kun junia taas lähtee lähes ympäri vuorokauden 4:22-1:23 / 5:58-4:23 / 6:23-1:23.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten siispä lippu ostetaan käteisellä esimerkiksi Haarajoella tai Jorvaksessa? Vai asennetaanko jokaiselle maitolaiturille uudet automaatit, joille kelpaa myös käteinen ja joista saa sekä HSL:n että VR:n lippuja?


Kyllä kovasti ovat luvanneet, että automaatit tulee. Sitä en tiedä, mikä maksutapa niissä käy, mutta en ihmettelisi vaikka ainoa vaihtoehto olisi Diners Club. Tai mikäs se kiinalainen luottokortti on, jonka muutama suomalainen liike turistiyuanien toivossa jo hyväksyy?  :Very Happy: 

Noin puhtaan rahallisesti olisi varmaan halvempaa todeta, että asemilta X, Y ja Z alkavat vaihdottomat matkat ovat maksuttomia. Noiden automaattien hankinta- ja huoltokulut ovat taatusti suuremmat kuin niistä saatavat lipputulot. Ja käytännössä kaikki noiden asemien käyttäjät matkustavat päivittäin ja tulevat tietysti takaisinkin, eli kausiliputhan niillä olisi kuitenkin.

Minun mielestäni tarkastusmaksulaissa oli joskus sellainen pykälä, että jos lipun hankkiminen ei ole ollut kohtuudella mahdollista, niin maksua ei voida kirjoittaa. Mutta ei siellä kyllä sellaista ainakaan nyt ole. Ehkä se onkin ollut joku HKL:n sisäinen ohje joskus. Kieltämättä nuo tilanteet ovat mielenkiintoisia, joissa liikenteen harjoittaja edellyttää jokaiselta omaa (ei työnantajan) älypuhelinta, että voi kulkea joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## Rehtori

Alla olevan linkin kuva selventää hyvin aiempaa keskustelua. HSL:n tiedotus on selvästi VR:n tiedotusta informatiivisempaa.

https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...milla_2017.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

Onkohan tuossa Rehtorin linkittämässä kartassa kaikki pallukat merkitty oikein? Ainakin tähän asti Huopalahden asemalla on ollut sellainen automaatti, jolla on voinut ladata matkakorttiin arvoa ja kautta.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Miten siispä lippu ostetaan käteisellä esimerkiksi Haarajoella tai Jorvaksessa? Vai asennetaanko jokaiselle maitolaiturille uudet automaatit, joille kelpaa myös käteinen ja joista saa sekä HSL:n että VR:n lippuja?


Haarajoki ei kuulu HSL-alueeseen, joten riittää jos sieltä voi ostaa VR-lippuja. Ja VR:n automaatti siellä on jo nyt. Tosin VR:n automaatteihin ei taida käydä käteinen missään.

Sama tilanne on Ainolassa, jossa kuitenkin paikalliset raportoivat (asun Järvenpäässä, mutta en käytä Ainolan asemaa) automaatin olevan toistuvasti ilkivallan kohteena. Mielenkiintoista onkin tosiaan, että kuinka kannattavia nuo automaatit ovat jos niihin kohdistuu ilkivaltaa useinkjin ja miten käy junamatkustajan jos automaatti on rikottu.

Eräs muu kuriositeetti on minua myös mietityttänyt, mutta saa nähdä uudistaako VR vielä lippujen hinnoittelua ennen tuota: polkupyörälippu. Olettaisin, että polkupyöriä kuljetetaan junassa enemmän viikonloppuna. Mutta ehkäpä VR ottaa lähijunissa saman käytännön kuin HSL ja luopuu erillisestä polkupyörälipusta ihan vain järjestelmän yksinkertaistamiseksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Yhteenvetona voisi todeta, että lipunoston suhteen asiat ovat aika mukavasti jos käytettävissä on älypuhelin, pankkikortti ja matkakortti. 

Onkohan sitten niin että lipunmyyntijärjestelmien suunnittelijat lähtevät siitä, että kohtuudella voidaan odottaa että matkustajalla on vähintään yksi noista kolmesta.

Se on varmaan aika realismia, että ainakin ulkotiloissa rahaa sisältävä automaatti on siirtymässä historiaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minun mielestäni tarkastusmaksulaissa oli joskus sellainen pykälä, että jos lipun hankkiminen ei ole ollut kohtuudella mahdollista, niin maksua ei voida kirjoittaa. Mutta ei siellä kyllä sellaista ainakaan nyt ole. Ehkä se onkin ollut joku HKL:n sisäinen ohje joskus.


10 §: "Tarkastusmaksu jätetään määräämättä matkustajalle asianmukaisen matkalipun puuttumisen johdosta, jos ilmenee, että lipun puuttuminen on johtunut matkustajan ikä, kehitystaso, terveydentila, mielentila tai muu näihin rinnastettava erityinen seikka huomioon ottaen anteeksi annettavasta huomaamattomuudesta, ajattelemattomuudesta tai tietämättömyydestä taikka jos tarkastusmaksun määräämistä muusta syystä on pidettävä ilmeisen kohtuuttomana tai perusteettomana."

Olettaisin, että lipunhankintamahdollisuus olisi mainittu nimenomaan tuossa pykälässä, jos se joskus on ollut erikseen mainittuna. Pykälän nykyinen sanamuoto on kuitenkin ilmeisesti peräisin jo vuodelta 1982. Mielestäni lipunoston mahdottomuus menee kyllä pykälän "muihin syihin" ihan mainiosti. Sikäli voisi hyvinkin olla joku HKL:n ohje.

----------


## Rehtori

> Onkohan tuossa Rehtorin linkittämässä kartassa kaikki pallukat merkitty oikein? Ainakin tähän asti Huopalahden asemalla on ollut sellainen automaatti, jolla on voinut ladata matkakorttiin arvoa ja kautta.


Hyvien tapojen mukaan lähde jäi mainitsematta, eli kartta on linkitetty HSL:n tiedotteesta https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/metr...an-nousua-9940. 

Voihan olla, että Huopalahden automaatti korvataan uudella ennen kesäkuuta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Itse luin vasta tänään ensimmäistä kertaa, Hesarin mielipidepalstalta, että HSL aikoo myydä myös kertalippuja erikseen määritellyistä myyntipisteistä, ja että niiden voimassaoloaia on 80 minuuttia. Ei selvinnyt kirjoituksesta että ovatko voimassa 80 minuuttia ostohetkestä vai voiko niitä "leimata" matkakkortinlukulaitteella vai miten niiden kanssa pitää toimia.

Toinen myyntikanava ovat tietenkin nämä kaikkia pelastavat kännykäapplikaatiot. Niiden kanssa pitää kuitenkin olla tarkkana. Tänään kuulin junassa kun pari penkkiriviä takanani kaksi (ruotsinkielistä) naista keskustelivat kun toisen heistä piti ostaa kännykällä matkalippu välille Kauniainen-Helsinki. Hän teki töitä oikein urakalla mutta lipunosto ei onnistunut. Syy oli se että hän käytti *väärää applikaatiota*, VR:n eikä HSL:n. Jos olisin istunut lähempänä olisin vihjaissut siitä. No hän sai onnekseen ostettua kertalipun konnarilta. Kuka nyt oikein voisi selittää satunnaisesti junaa käyttävälle että kun matkustaa lähijunalla Kauniaisista Helsinkiin niin VR:n applikaatio on väärä ostoskanava?

Applikaatioiden kirjo, outo terminologia ja käytön hankaluus on syy miksi minä en henk kohtaisesti osta mitään tai tee mitään sellasia toimenpiteitä kännykällä missä *rahaa liikkuu*. Vaara että painaa väärin tai menee sekaisin ja tulee ostettua monta lippua yhden sijaan on oleellinen. Aikataulujen katselu ja kulkuneuvojen liikkeiden seuraaminen on turvallista mutta eri tavaroiden ja palveluiden maksaminen on mielestäni sellainen asia mikä pitäisi yhteiskunnassa ainakin seuraavat 10-20 vuotta voida tehdä ilman kännykkää. 

Noista lipunmyyntiautomaateista vielä. Jos toimivat pankkikortilla niin OK, mutta silloin niiden pitäisi toimia ulkomaisillakin korteilla. Ajatelkaa että jollakin alle 18-vuotiaalla ulkomaalaisella nuorella ei välttämättä ole luotto-ominaisuutta kortissaan, ja jos hän matkustaa yksin Helsingin lähijunilla niin miten hän saisi lippuja ostettua jos ei pankkikortti toimi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Kysyin lippuasiaa HSL:n sivuilla. Kukaanhan ei tunnu varmuudella tietävän tarkasti lähijunien lipunostopaikkaa lipputyypeittäin eriteltynä. Vastausaika on kuulemma vähintään kolme viikkoa. Kun on puutteellinen informaatio, niin muutkin ilmeisesti kysyvät samaa asiaa. Mutta odotan itse kärsivällisesti, jotta lopulta saa selvän vastauksen.

----------


## 339-DF

Mikäs siinä vielä jäi Sinulle epäselväksi?

Kortin leimaus tapahtuu nykyiseen tapaan junassa. Jos korttia ei ole, pitää hankkia jonkunlainen lippu ennen junaan nousua.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kysyin lippuasiaa HSL:n sivuilla. Kukaanhan ei tunnu varmuudella tietävän tarkasti lähijunien lipunostopaikkaa lipputyypeittäin eriteltynä. Vastausaika on kuulemma vähintään kolme viikkoa. Kun on puutteellinen informaatio, niin muutkin ilmeisesti kysyvät samaa asiaa. Mutta odotan itse kärsivällisesti, jotta lopulta saa selvän vastauksen.


Tämä on ehkä hieman epäintuitiivista, mutta lippu ostetaan siis eri paikasta lipun tyypistä riippuen. Ongelmallista tässä on sitten ehkä se, että syntyy hankala tilanne, kun muistaa, että matkakortilla oli arvoa, mutta siellä ei ollutkaan riittävästi arvoa lipun ostamista varten.

----------


## aki

> Ongelmallista tässä on sitten ehkä se, että syntyy hankala tilanne, kun muistaa, että matkakortilla oli arvoa, mutta siellä ei ollutkaan riittävästi arvoa lipun ostamista varten.


Tämähän on ollut hankalaa niin kauan kun ladattava matkakortti on ollut olemassa. Itse joudun joka kerta ensin käymään R-kioskilla tarkistamassa kortin saldon koska käytän julkisia satunnaisesti enkä millään pysty muistamaan kortin saldoa. Odotan kuumeisesti aikaa kun kortin saldon tarkistuksen ja latauksen voi hoitaa kotona netissä. Toteutuisikohan tämä viimeinkin jo vuonna 2018?

----------


## kuukanko

> Odotan kuumeisesti aikaa kun kortin saldon tarkistuksen ja latauksen voi hoitaa kotona netissä. Toteutuisikohan tämä viimeinkin jo vuonna 2018?


Saldon on voinut tarkistaa netissä jo vuosia sivustolla http://omamatkakortti.hsl.fi

----------


## MJG

> Saldon on voinut tarkistaa netissä jo vuosia sivustolla http://omamatkakortti.hsl.fi


"Palvelu on tällä hetkellä avoimessa koekäytössä. Muistutukset eivät tällä hetkellä toimi täysin oikein ja matkakortin tietojen näkymisessä saattaa olla ajoittaisia ongelmia."

Ei jatkoon.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikäs siinä vielä jäi Sinulle epäselväksi?
> 
> Kortin leimaus tapahtuu nykyiseen tapaan junassa. Jos korttia ei ole, pitää hankkia jonkunlainen lippu ennen junaan nousua.


Ketjussa kukaan ei ole maininnut, mihin tietolähteeseen perustuen matkakortin arvolla  ostaminen on mahdollista junan sisällä kesäkuun 19. päivän jälkeen. siksi lähetin kysymyksen. Sieltä saamme varman vastauksen. Mutta ehkä Kuukanko myös osaa antaa varman vastauksen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:51 ----------

Kun kaivamalla kaivoin tätä täsmennystä, niin Ylen uutisessa asia on sanottu selvästi:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9562916

Uutisen mukaan kortinlukijat säilyvät junissa.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Saldon on voinut tarkistaa netissä jo vuosia sivustolla http://omamatkakortti.hsl.fi


Saldon voi tarkistaa myös sopivalla Android-kännykällä, jossa on NFC-tuki. https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...omamatkakortti

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:47 ----------




> Ketjussa kukaan ei ole maininnut, mihin tietolähteeseen perustuen matkakortin arvolla  ostaminen on mahdollista junan sisällä kesäkuun 19. päivän jälkeen. siksi lähetin kysymyksen. Sieltä saamme varman vastauksen. Mutta ehkä Kuukanko myös osaa antaa varman vastauksen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:51 ----------
> 
> Kun kaivamalla kaivoin tätä täsmennystä, niin Ylen uutisessa asia on sanottu selvästi:
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9562916
> 
> Uutisen mukaan kortinlukijat säilyvät junissa.


HSL:n tiedotteessa lukee: "HSL-alueen junasta lipun voi ostaa entiseen tapaan kortinlukijalta matkakorttiin ladatulla arvolla."

----------


## Huppu

Kolme asiaa miksi vastustan lähijunien lipunmyynnin poistumista ainakin ilta- ja yöaikaan.
1) Tällöin oltaisiin saatu säästöjä mutta matkustajien turvallisuus on parempi, joku voi väittää että entistäkin sekavampaa, mutta täytyyhän muutkin asiat matkustajien selvittää ovathan ne sitten ulkomaalaisia turisteja (joksi tekeytyminen tulee muuten kasvamaan), muutaman kerran vuodessa käyttäviä pk-seudun asukkaita tai jokapäivisiä. ESIM klo 20 alk. niin lipunmyyjät olisivat saaneet ihan kunnon mittaisen työpäivän (nythän heidät irtisanotaan?) ja turvallisuus on ihan toinen
2)) Kuitenkin junassa matkustetaan pidempiä matkoja ja kaikilla asemilla ei ole vartijoita joten eroaa suuresti metrosta, esim. häirikkö (nuorisoporukka/ yksittäinen päihtynyt agressiivinen mies  tms.) tulee kyytiin Korsosta/ Espoosta etelään tai Kannelmäestä pohjoiseen, MISSÄ on seuraava asema missä vartijat päivystävät 100% aikaa? Varsinkin parin pysäkinvälin matkustelu häiritsevästi (- ja ilman lippua) lisääntyy, nyt sentään yhdessä vaunussa lipunmyyjä käännyttämässä alkoholijuomien kanssa kyytiin tulevat ja em. kansalaiset. Vartiojoilla on myös paljon pitemmät siirtymismatkat asemalta toiselle kuin metrossa.
3) Huonolla vuorovälillä matkustajien huomioiminen asemilta kyytiin noustessa esim. Helsingistä lähtiessä: ymmärrän että junat lähtevät aikataulusekunnilleen kaupunkiradoilla, mutta on myös reittejä / asemia joilla vuoroväli 20-60min, entäs sitten kun on paukkupakkanen, juna pilkottu moneksi yksiköksi joista vain etummainen lähtee, ja vuoroväli tämä? Nyt asemilla lähtiessä lipunmyyjillä sentään jotain pelisilmää antaa lähtömerkki vasta kun yksittäinen matkustaja on juossut puoliminuuttia myöhässä  kyytiin (jos jatkuvana virtana joistain pitää laittaa poikki), em. olosuhteissa. 
B) Lähijuniin on tullut kuulutus jossa lipunmyynnin loppumisesta tiedotetaan, siinä kuitenkin sisällöllisesti sanotaan: "Hyvä lähijunailija. Muistithan ostaa matkalippusi etukäteen? Näin KANNATTAA tehdä myös jatkossa sillä lipunmyynti lähijunissa loppuu..." Miksi ei olla käytetty sanoo täytyy/ on pakko? Lippujahan ei saa junasta joten englanninkielinen kuulutus (muistaakseni käytetty sanaa must) oikein.

----------


## 8.6

> Muistithan ostaa matkalippusi etukäteen? Näin KANNATTAA tehdä myös jatkossa sillä lipunmyynti lähijunissa loppuu..." Miksi ei olla käytetty sanoo täytyy/ on pakko? Lippujahan ei saa junasta joten englanninkielinen kuulutus (muistaakseni käytetty sanaa must) oikein.


Siinä ei käytetä sanaa "must" vaan "should", mutta sekin on parempi kuin suomenkielinen versio.

----------


## moxu

Olisi kiintoisaa tietää, kuinka paljon lippuja myymättömät konnarit nyt ovat poistaneet liputtomia asiakkaita junista. Pummilla kaikkiaan kulkeneista tuskin mitään tilastoa lienee. Tarkastusmaksun kirjoitusoikeuttahan näillä konnareilla ei ole, joten vahingon kärsivän asiakkaan matkanteko korkeintaan viivästyy, kun pitää odottaa seuraavaa junaa.
Vain täysi idiootti voi kehittää liikennevälineen, jossa ei ole mahdollista hankkia sillä kulkemiseen oikeuttavaa lippua. Vertaus metroon on asiaton, sillä siellä on ennen laiturialueelle (joka sekin on matkalippualuetta) menoa taatusti aina lipunostomahdollisuus, joko automaatista, R-kioskista tai näiden palveluja yhdistellen. Jos edes sekä seteli- että korttimaksuin toimivaa lippuautomaattia ei -kiskobussien tyyliin- juniin voida asentaa (asemilla ne kovin helposti tuntuvat rikkoutuvan), taitaisi olla viisainta palauttaa juniin kiertävät lipunmyyjät...

----------


## Jussi

> Olisi kiintoisaa tietää, kuinka paljon lippuja myymättömät konnarit nyt ovat poistaneet liputtomia asiakkaita junista. Pummilla kaikkiaan kulkeneista tuskin mitään tilastoa lienee. Tarkastusmaksun kirjoitusoikeuttahan näillä konnareilla ei ole, joten vahingon kärsivän asiakkaan matkanteko korkeintaan viivästyy, kun pitää odottaa seuraavaa junaa.
> Vain täysi idiootti voi kehittää liikennevälineen, jossa ei ole mahdollista hankkia sillä kulkemiseen oikeuttavaa lippua. Vertaus metroon on asiaton, sillä siellä on ennen laiturialueelle (joka sekin on matkalippualuetta) menoa taatusti aina lipunostomahdollisuus, joko automaatista, R-kioskista tai näiden palveluja yhdistellen. Jos edes sekä seteli- että korttimaksuin toimivaa lippuautomaattia ei -kiskobussien tyyliin- juniin voida asentaa (asemilla ne kovin helposti tuntuvat rikkoutuvan), taitaisi olla viisainta palauttaa juniin kiertävät lipunmyyjät...


Miksi lähijunassa asemalla oleva automaatti ei kelpaisi jos se metrossa kelpaa? Siis sitten kun automaatit joka asemalle saadaan. Jonkinlainen käteismaksumahdollisuus olisi toki syytä olla.

----------


## moxu

Niin, metroasemien lippuautomaateissa on ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan ainakin ollut myös käteismaksumahdollisuus. Mutta junaan sijoitettu lippuautomaatti olisi samaa tyyliä kiskobussiliikenteen kanssa, ja voisi näin kuvastaa VR:n "omaa palvelukulttuuria". 
Onko lähiliikenteen lipunmyymättömyyskulttuuri muuten VR:n vai HSL:n ideoimaa, eli onko sillä operaattorilla, joka seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa syrjäyttää VR:n HSL:n liikenteen operaattorin paikalta jälleen oikeus luoda omanlaisensa tyyli?

----------


## petteri

> Miksi lähijunassa asemalla oleva automaatti ei kelpaisi jos se metrossa kelpaa? Siis sitten kun automaatit joka asemalle saadaan. Jonkinlainen käteismaksumahdollisuus olisi toki syytä olla.


Noiden automaattien olisi kyllä syytä olla laiturilla eikä jossain piilossa kaukana junien lähtöpaikoista. Esimerkiksi nykyinen Helsingin aseman lähijunien lipunmyynti on erittäin surkea esitys, kun päärautatieasemalla on poikkeuksellisen paljon satunnaisasiakkaita, kuten lentokentälläkin, joten jokaiselta kaupunkiratajunien laiturilta, siltä kohdalta mistä junat yleensä lähtevät, pitäisi löytyä automaatti, joka on merkitty todella selvästi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko lähiliikenteen lipunmyymättömyyskulttuuri muuten VR:n vai HSL:n ideoimaa, eli onko sillä operaattorilla, joka seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa syrjäyttää VR:n HSL:n liikenteen operaattorin paikalta jälleen oikeus luoda omanlaisensa tyyli?


HSL ei halua maksaa ihmislipunmyyjistä tilaamissaan junissa. VR ilmeisesti totesi, ettei kannata ainoastaan omia lähijunia (R, Z) varten ylläpitää järjestelmää.

Tämä nyt käytössä oleva "neuvovat ja kiertelevät konduktöörit"-systeemikin lienee väliaikainen kompromissi, eikä kilpailutuksen jälkeen ole taatusti niitäkään, ihan riippumatta mikä operaattori liikennöinnin saa.

----------


## petteri

> Onko lähiliikenteen lipunmyymättömyyskulttuuri muuten VR:n vai HSL:n ideoimaa, eli onko sillä operaattorilla, joka seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa syrjäyttää VR:n HSL:n liikenteen operaattorin paikalta jälleen oikeus luoda omanlaisensa tyyli?


Lipunmyynti joka junassa on iso kustannuskysymys. HSL:llä on iso intressi saada korkeat junaliikenteen kustannukset alas ja konduktöörien poistaminen kokonaan junista tiputtaa kustannuksia reilusti. Nyt ollaan vaan jossain oudossa välivaiheessa kun turhille konduktööreille on keksittävä jotain tekemistä, kun on ilmeisesti päätetty ettei lähijunien lipunmyynnistä vapautunutta ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa nopeasti irtisanota, vaan käytetään ainakin jonkin aikaa luonnollista poistumaa, jossa konduktöörien määrä vähenee hiljalleen. Toki juuri nyt varsinainen byrokratian kukkanen on, että HSL ei ole antanut konduktööreille oikeutta jakaa tarkastusmaksuja. Kuitenkin HSL ostaa yhä käytännössä konduktöörien työpanosta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toki juuri nyt varsinainen byrokratian kukkanen on, että HSL ei ole antanut konduktööreille oikeutta jakaa tarkastusmaksuja.


HSL ei voi sellaista oikeutta antaa, vaan tarkastusmaksulain mukaan matkalippujen tarkastajan hyväksyy tehtäväänsä se poliisilaitos, jonka toimialueeseen tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden saanut kunta kuuluu taikka jonka toimialueella laissa mainitun muun julkisyhteisön kotipaikka on. Tarkastajaksi hyväksymisen edellytyksenä on mm., että henkilö on virkasuhteessa tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden saaneeseen julkisyhteisöön. Tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeus taas voidaan myöntää vain kunnalle sekä pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien jätehuoltoa ja joukkoliikennettä koskevasta yhteistoiminnasta annetun lain (829/2009) 3 §:ssä tarkoitetulle kuntayhtymälle (=HSL), jolle rautatieliikenteen osalta voidaan myöntää oikeus tarkastusmaksun keräämiseen valtakunnallisesti.

Eli siis HSL-alueella tarkastusmaksun määräämiseen oikeutettujen tarkastajien on oltava virkasuhteessa HSL:ään.

----------


## Petsku.

> Lipunmyynti joka junassa on iso kustannuskysymys. HSL:llä on iso intressi saada korkeat junaliikenteen kustannukset alas ja konduktöörien poistaminen kokonaan junista tiputtaa kustannuksia reilusti. Nyt ollaan vaan jossain oudossa välivaiheessa kun turhille konduktööreille on keksittävä jotain tekemistä, kun on ilmeisesti päätetty ettei lähijunien lipunmyynnistä vapautunutta ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa nopeasti irtisanota, vaan käytetään ainakin jonkin aikaa luonnollista poistumaa, jossa konduktöörien määrä vähenee hiljalleen. Toki juuri nyt varsinainen byrokratian kukkanen on, että HSL ei ole antanut konduktööreille oikeutta jakaa tarkastusmaksuja. Kuitenkin HSL ostaa yhä käytännössä konduktöörien työpanosta.


Tarkastusmaksulakia tulisi muuttaa, jotta konduktööreille voitaisiin antaa oikeus kirjoittaa tarkastusmaksuja (voi tosin olla perustuslain näkökulmasta ongelmallista, jos yksityisen yrityksen työsuhteiset työntekijät voisivat kirjoittaa suoraan perintäkelpoisia hallintomaksuja).

Vaikea tilanne työntekijöiden kannalta. Nykyinen lähiliikenteen konnareiden toimenkuva on mielestäni täysin turha yöjunien valvontaa lukuun ottamatta, joissa varsinaisille järjestyksenvalvojille tosin on enemmän tarvetta (ja jotka voisivat myös tarkastaa liput). VR:llä on varmaan intressissä jättää konnarit lippuja tarkastamaan omalla lähiliikennealueellaan, joita auttaa työssään yöllä järjestyksenvalvojat.

Vaikka osa siirtyisi tulevina vuosina HSL:n tarkastajiksi, osa jatkaisi VR:n lähiliikenteessä ja osa eläköityisi, niin silti jää jäljelle merkittävä määrä nykyisiä lähiliikenteen konduktöörejä, joille ei löydy oikein mitään tekemistä. Ainut jäljellä oleva vaihtoehto on siirtyä kaukoliikenteen konduktööriksi; siirtymistä voidaan avittaa asettamalla lähiliikenteen konduktöörit etusijalle vapautuviin paikkoihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Sinällään on ymmärrettävää, että lipunmyynnistä lähijunissa halutaan luopua, ja sitten kun homma toimii, kuten vaikka metrossa, ongelmaa asiassa ei enää ole.

Mutta tilanne juuri nyt on käsittämätön: ilmeisesti automaatit eivät toimi joka asemalla ja kokonaisuudessa muutenkin olisi vielä virittämisestä, mutta lippujen myynti junissa on jo lopetettu, mutta konduktöörit kulkevat junissa yhä. Kaiken järjen mukaan konduktöörit voisivat myydä lippuja niin kauan, kunnes lippuautomaatit toimivat kunnolla, ja sen jälkeen he voisivat siirtyä ohjaamaan ihmisiä automaatin käyttöön. Kun konduktöörit kuitenkin olisivat käytettävissä. Mutta nyt ainoaa asiakaspalvelua, mitä he voivat lipunostossa epäonnistuneelle tarjota, on heittäminen ulos junasta. Joskin asiakkaista poliisikin puhuu, ja asiakkaaksi kutsuminen alkaa olla jo solvaamista.

----------


## Salomaa

Pasilan väliaikaisella asemalla oli uusi automaatti, joka antaisi sekä HSL- että VR-lippuja. Mutta automaatin päällä oli tarra , jossa luki " Ei käytössä". A-junamatkan aikana Pasilan ja Pitäjänmäen välillä kuulutetaan kolme kertaa Suomeksi, Ruotsiksi ja Englanniksi lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta lukuisine täydennysselostuksineeen.

Junassa oli kaksi heiverröistä nuorta miestä, jotka kulkivat junassa tarkistamassa lippuja. Asultaan huomioliiveineen muistuttavat enemmän asfalttityöläisiä. Seisoin Valimon jälkeen oven läheisyydessä parin muun kanssa ja meiltä ei tarkastettu. Heidän käytössään ollut pieni laite olisi nopean tarkistuksen mahdollistanut.

On vähän omituista touhua.

----------


## 339-DF

On tämä vaan sellainen farssi, ettei tähän taida pystyä mikään muu kuin Höseli. HS kertoo 40 minuutin mittaisista jonotusajoista sille ainoalle automaatille lentoasemalla  tai onhan siellä automaatteja, mutta ne on merkitty harhaanjohtavasti ja piilotettu taitavasti. Muistan nähneeni ainakin tuloaulassa 1, siis matkatavarahihna-aulassa, tällaisen. Ehkä 2A:ssakin on? Voihan sinne koneita roiskia, jos niitä on ylenmäärin, mutta kun ei ole, pitäisi ymmärtää, miten lentomatkustaja toimii ja sijoittaa ne harvat koneet sen mukaan. Ehkä Höselin virkamiehistö ei matkusta lentokoneella, tai ei ainakaan jatka lentoasemilta joukkoliikenteellä. Jos jatkaisi, olisi ehkä havainnut senkin, että Madridin nelosterminaalin metroasemalla on siistissä rivissä 11 automaattia vierekkäin. Ei ole jonoja.

Lentomatkustajalla on putkinäkö ja pahinta luokkaa. Hän tekee yhden asian kerrallaan. Kun hän näkee matkatavarahihnan, hän odottaa laukkuaan. Korkeintaan valmistautuu henkisesti menemään tullin läpi. Mutta ei todellakaan vielä mieti mitään sellaista kuin junalipun ostaminen. Vasta tullin jälkeen on aika suunnata kohti junaa, ja siellä asemalla sitten rupeaa katse hakemaan lippuautomaattia tai -tiskiä. Tuossa vaiheessa ei välttämättä ole vielä hankittu paikallista valuuttaa, tai jos onkin, niin lähtömaan valuutanvaihtopiste on ystävällisesti antanut sen satasen seteleinä. Ja kun se automaatti löytyy, niin ei siinä tule mieleen, että josko kaukana alhaalla rullaportaiden alapäässä voisi olla vielä lisää automaatteja  mennäänpä laukkujen kanssa katsomaan ja jos ei ole, tullaan takaisin ylös.

Farssin jatkeeksi HSL:n tiedottaja sönkötää lehdessä jostain mobiiliapplikaatiosta ja lentoaseman wifi-verkosta (tiedoksi, että turisti ei hanki joka Jumalan kaupungissa erikseen jotain appeja päästäkseen matkustamaan paikallisliikenteessä). Konnarit ovat edelleen junissa "asiakaspalvelutehtävissä", mistä lehdet ovat saaneet hauskasti piikittelyn aiheita, kun ainoaa asiakaspalvelua on asiakkaiden heittäminen ulos junasta. Asemilla ei edelleenkään ole automaatteja, ja kun niitä sinne joskus tulee, ne eivät ota vastaan rahaa. USA:ssa tällainen toteutus olisi johtanut jo vähintään yhden pomon eroon työtehtävistään.

Soisin muuten, että automaatteja kehitettäisiin nykyisestä. Ne eivät vielä esimerkiksi tiedustele, tykkääkö asiakas HK:n sinisestä, joten ostotapahtuma etenee turhan nopeasti kohti viimeistä vaihetta. Maksutapojakin on aivan liian monta  eikö olisi yksinkertaisempaa, että hyväksyttäisiin vain JCB-kortti maksuksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 03:52 ----------




> HSL ei voi sellaista oikeutta antaa, vaan tarkastusmaksulain mukaan matkalippujen tarkastajan hyväksyy tehtäväänsä se poliisilaitos, jonka toimialueeseen tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden saanut kunta kuuluu taikka jonka toimialueella laissa mainitun muun julkisyhteisön kotipaikka on. Tarkastajaksi hyväksymisen edellytyksenä on mm., että henkilö on virkasuhteessa tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden saaneeseen julkisyhteisöön. Tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeus taas voidaan myöntää vain kunnalle sekä pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien jätehuoltoa ja joukkoliikennettä koskevasta yhteistoiminnasta annetun lain (829/2009) 3 §:ssä tarkoitetulle kuntayhtymälle (=HSL), jolle rautatieliikenteen osalta voidaan myöntää oikeus tarkastusmaksun keräämiseen valtakunnallisesti.
> 
> Eli siis HSL-alueella tarkastusmaksun määräämiseen oikeutettujen tarkastajien on oltava virkasuhteessa HSL:ään.


Nämä on tällaisia saman luokan typeriä byrokraattisia tekosyitä kuin se, miksei HKL:n raivausauton henkilökunta voisi kirjoittaa pysäköintivirhemaksua. Jos tämä tahdottaisiin ratkaista, siihen menisi yhtä paljon aikaa kuin tarkastajakurssin pitämiseen  konnarit kurssille huomispäivänä, ja jokaiselle virka Höselistä. Viran ei tarvitse olla täyspäiväinen, riittää, että sovitaan, mikä %-osuus palkasta kierrätetään Höselin kautta, Höseli tietysti laskuttaa vastaavan summan VR:ltä. Olisi sitten konnareilla edes joku järkevä tehtävä. Toisaalta vähän epäilen, voisiko niitä tarkastusmaksuja siltikään määrätä. Matkalippujen hankintaa kun ei tällä hetkellä todellakaan ole järjestetty varmaksi. Mielenkiintoista olisikin viedä keissi hallinto-oikeuteen tähän vedoten.

Jossain toisessa keskustelussa kauan sitten pohdittiin sitäkin, missä oloissa maksua ei voi määrätä. Minä kerroin muistavani, että laissa oli jotain reunaehtoja siihen malliin, että jos ei lippua mistään kohtuudella saa, ei voi tarkastusmaksuakaan määrätä. Mutta sieltä laista ei sellaista kuitenkaan löytynyt. Kun nyt kaivoin Finlexiä ja hain alkuperäisen vuoden 1979 säädöksen, niin siellä tämä §4 loppu kuuluu näin: "Oikeus tarkastusmaksun perimiseen on myönnettävä edellytyksin, että matkalippujen hankinta ja käyttäminen sekä tarkastus järjestetään yksinkertaiseksi ja varmaksi." Tämä on nykyistä muotoilua matkustajaystävällisempi versio. Jos tämä olisi edelleen voimassa, voisi perustellusti väittää, että matkalippujen hankinta ei ole yksinkertaista, kun automaatti puuttuu, kioski on suljettu, mobiililippu edellyttää älykännykkää ja niin edelleen. No, lakia on muutettu, joten nyt pitää vaan odottaa ennakkotapausta.

----------


## samulih

> (tiedoksi, että turisti ei hanki joka Jumalan kaupungissa erikseen jotain appeja päästäkseen matkustamaan paikallisliikenteessä).


hmmm... muistan kyllä itse useassa kaupungissa etsineeni turistilippua, ennen muinoin se ei ollut ihan helppoa ja sitten sai koko päivän vedellä... Joten applikaatio voisi ja on varmasti järkevä toimiva ratkaisu?

----------


## petteri

> hmmm... muistan kyllä itse useassa kaupungissa etsineeni turistilippua, ennen muinoin se ei ollut ihan helppoa ja sitten sai koko päivän vedellä... Joten applikaatio voisi ja on varmasti järkevä toimiva ratkaisu?


HSL:llä on toki mobiililippuapplikaatio, mutta sillä ei voi ostaa kuin kertalippuja. Vuorokausilippuja ei mobiilisti myydä. Miksi ihmeessä ei myydä?

----------


## Salomaa

Ühiskaartin lataaminen on kätevää. Visa-kortilla lisää arvoa sivulta https://tallinn.pilet.ee/buy ja samalla selviää myös kortilla oleva nykyinen ja uusi saldo. Voisi Höseli ottaa mallia Virosta näissä lipunhankintaa liittyvissä asioissa.

Ja huippuluokkaa on myös Tallinnan uusien raitiovaunujen matkustajainformaationäytöt.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jossain toisessa keskustelussa kauan sitten pohdittiin sitäkin, missä oloissa maksua ei voi määrätä. Minä kerroin muistavani, että laissa oli jotain reunaehtoja siihen malliin, että jos ei lippua mistään kohtuudella saa, ei voi tarkastusmaksuakaan määrätä. Mutta sieltä laista ei sellaista kuitenkaan löytynyt. Kun nyt kaivoin Finlexiä ja hain alkuperäisen vuoden 1979 säädöksen, niin siellä tämä §4 loppu kuuluu näin: "Oikeus tarkastusmaksun perimiseen on myönnettävä edellytyksin, että matkalippujen hankinta ja käyttäminen sekä tarkastus järjestetään yksinkertaiseksi ja varmaksi." Tämä on nykyistä muotoilua matkustajaystävällisempi versio. Jos tämä olisi edelleen voimassa, voisi perustellusti väittää, että matkalippujen hankinta ei ole yksinkertaista, kun automaatti puuttuu, kioski on suljettu, mobiililippu edellyttää älykännykkää ja niin edelleen. No, lakia on muutettu, joten nyt pitää vaan odottaa ennakkotapausta.


Lain tarkat sanamuodot menee niin, että _tarkastusoikeuden myöntämiseksi_ pitää lippujen hankinnan olla yksinkertaista ja varmaa, ja _tarkastusmaksua annettaessa_ on voimassa kohtuus. Eli me tavalliset kuolevaiset ei voida sille mitään, jos HSL saa tarkastaa lippuja ja niitä voi ostaa vain helmikuun 29. päivä, me voimme vain kiistää maksun kohtuuttomuuteen vedoten, mikä ei liene ihan helppoa. Kohtuuttomuus vaatii minusta paljon enemmän kuin yksinkertaisuuden laiminlyönti. 

Jos joutuu vaikka kävelemään kilometrin ostaakseen lipun se ei ole yksinkertaista mutta en tiedä pitäisikö hallinto-oikeus sitä kohtuullisena vai ei. Varmin tapa saada ennakkotapaus on varmaan se, että nousee kyytiin sellaiselta asemalta, ettei useamman kilometrin säteellä ole automaattia eikä R-kioskia. Se, että älypuhelimessa pitää olla akkua katsotaan varmasti kohtuuttomaksi vaatimukseksi.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Yksilöityä tarkastusmaksua ei peruuteta sen vuoksi, että lippujen ostaminen jonkun mielestä ei ole tällä hetkellä yksinkertaista ja varmaa. Sen sijaan LVM voisi halutessaan selvittää tulisiko HSL:ltä viedä oikeus tarkastusmaksujen perimiseen junassa tilanteesta johtuen. Siihen voisi hyvinkin olla tarkastusmaksulain 7 § mukaiset perusteet. Se miten asian saisi LVM:ssä vireille onkin sitten monimutkaisempi kysymys. Jos joku haluaa sen selvittää täällä niin voisihan sitä jotain kirjelmöidä ministeriöön...

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä minä sitä lakia vähän samalla tavalla luin, eli että jos edellytykset tarkastusmaksuoikeuden antamiseksi täyttyvät, niin sitten kunta(yhtymä) saa lätkiä niitä, kun sille se oikeus on annettu. Mielenkiintoista olisi kuitenkin, mitä tapahtuu tilanteessa, jossa edellytykset tarkastusmaksuoikeuden antamiseksi eivät enää täytykään, mutta oikeutta ei ole kuitenkaan otettu pois. Tietysti virhe on LVM:n, joka ei sitä oikeutta ole poistanut. Mutta kärsijäksi epäilemättä jäisi yksittäinen kansalainen.

Laki toteaa: "Oikeuden myöntämistä koskevassa päätöksessä määritellään tarkastustoiminnan piirissä oleva joukkoliikenne ja siihen voidaan tarvittaessa liittää matkalippujen hankinnan järjestämistapaan ja niiden käytön yksinkertaisuuteen, tarkastajien perehdyttämiseen, järjestelmästä tiedottamiseen sekä tarkastusmaksujen perimisessä sovellettavaan yhteistoimintaan liittyviä ehtoja." Olisipa mielenkiintoista nähdä, onko päätökseen näitä ehtoja liitetty, millaisia ne ovat, ja täyttyvätkö ehdot.

----------


## aki

> Lipunmyynti joka junassa on iso kustannuskysymys. HSL:llä on iso intressi saada korkeat junaliikenteen kustannukset alas ja konduktöörien poistaminen kokonaan junista tiputtaa kustannuksia reilusti. Nyt ollaan vaan jossain oudossa välivaiheessa kun turhille konduktööreille on keksittävä jotain tekemistä, kun on ilmeisesti päätetty ettei lähijunien lipunmyynnistä vapautunutta ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa nopeasti irtisanota, vaan käytetään ainakin jonkin aikaa luonnollista poistumaa, jossa konduktöörien määrä vähenee hiljalleen. Toki juuri nyt varsinainen byrokratian kukkanen on, että HSL ei ole antanut konduktööreille oikeutta jakaa tarkastusmaksuja. Kuitenkin HSL ostaa yhä käytännössä konduktöörien työpanosta.


Vantaan sanomat uutisoi tänään: Rajuja väitteitä lippu-uudistuksen ongelmista - Lähde VR:n sisältä: "konduktöörien pahoinvointi näkyy jo selvästi". 
Uusi konduktöörimalli on johtanut työvoimapulaan ja tänä vuonna järjestetään kaksi konduktöörikurssia joilla koulutetaan 30 uutta konduktööriä. Juttuun on haastateltu entistä lähiliikennekonduktööriä jonka mukaan lisääntyneet sairauspoissaolot olisivat syynä henkilöstövajeeseen. "melkein päivittäin olen kuullut, että saikulle lähdetään, koska työ ei nappaa, ahdistaa tai muuta. Rasitussaikkuja taas tulee siksi, että seistään jalkojen varassa 10-12 päivässä poislukien ruokatauko. Siihen kun lisätään liikkuva kalusto on paletti kasassa", Mika kertoo.

Eli samaa henkilöstömäärää pidetään keinotekoisesti yllä vaikka nykymallissa fiksuinta olisi vähentää turhaksi käynyttä henkilökuntaa luonnollisen poistuman kautta. Suurin osa lähiliikennekondareista olisikin pitänyt siirtää HSL:n palvelukseen matkalippujen tarkastajiksi jolloin siitä junissa kiertämisestä olisi aidosti hyötyä. Mutta kun byrokratia on mitä on, niin eihän mitään järkevää voida toteuttaa.

----------


## Etika

> Yksilöityä tarkastusmaksua ei peruuteta sen vuoksi, että lippujen ostaminen jonkun mielestä ei ole tällä hetkellä yksinkertaista ja varmaa. Sen sijaan LVM voisi halutessaan selvittää tulisiko HSL:ltä viedä oikeus tarkastusmaksujen perimiseen junassa tilanteesta johtuen. Siihen voisi hyvinkin olla tarkastusmaksulain 7 § mukaiset perusteet. Se miten asian saisi LVM:ssä vireille onkin sitten monimutkaisempi kysymys. Jos joku haluaa sen selvittää täällä niin voisihan sitä jotain kirjelmöidä ministeriöön...


Eivät nuo 7 § mukaiset ehdot täyty nykytilanteessa millään. Kyseisessä pykälässä on ehtona, että kyseinen julkisyhteisö on "oleellisesti" toiminut lain tai luvan ehtoja vastaan. Tuo sana oikeuskäytännössä tarkoittaa, ehtojen rikkomisen pitäisi olla pitkäaikaista ja merkittävää tai tahallista. Tällainen tilanne, jossa joillekin asemille ei ole saatu lipunmyyntiä laitetoimittajan vaikeuksien takia ei voi millään nousta niin vakavalle tasolle, että tuo täyttyisi.

8 § mukainen huomautus olisi ehkä mahdollista antaa HSL:lle, mutta siinäkin mennään aika rajoille.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt on vaihteeksi SMS-lipun ostamisessa häiriöitä. Kuka kantaa näistä vastuun, eli saako matkustaa liputta, jos Höselin järjestelmässä on tekninen vika, vai pitääkö kaikkien näiden mobiiliapplikaatioiden lisäksi varustautua myös siihen, että mukana on kuitenkin myös käteistä ja kortti ja aikaa jonottaa automaatille (jota tosin ei sitten olekaan vielä asennettu)?

Minusta tuo tarkastusmaksulain §4 varmuus ei todellakaan täyty.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Se, että älypuhelimessa pitää olla akkua katsotaan varmasti kohtuuttomaksi vaatimukseksi.


Entäs jos ei ole koko halavatun älypuhelinta? Pitääkö sellainen sitten ostaa ihan vaan siksi että saisi piletin junaan? Meinaan, sellaisiakin ihmisiä on joilla kyseistä aparaattia ei ole -minä mukaanlukien (en katso moista tarvitsevani sillä käytän puhelinta soittamiseen enkä netin räpläämiseen zombina kadulla toisia ihmisiä päin kulkien ja siihen riittää toimiva 10 vuotta vanha nokialainenkin).

----------


## hylje

Sinulla on kohtuullinen _mahdollisuus_ ostaa älypuhelin ja käyttää sitä, mutta ei ole tietenkään pakko. Ei ole pakko mennä junaan liputtomanakaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Sinulla on kohtuullinen _mahdollisuus_ ostaa älypuhelin ja käyttää sitä, mutta ei ole tietenkään pakko. Ei ole pakko mennä junaan liputtomanakaan.


Vai pitäisi ostaa monia satasia maksava puhelin ennestään toimivan tilalle jotta voisi matkustaa junassa... älä unta nää.
Itse toki käytän matkakorttia mutta tarkoituksella kärjistäen toin tämän asian esille jotta ehkä (en kyllä usko...) otettaisiin huomioon myös ne jotka eivät kenties ole yli-addiktoituneita netin ja/tai epäsosiaalisen median käyttäjiä ja joilla ei ole jatkuvaa tarvetta päästä näihin käsiksi ja jotka näinollen pystyvät hoitamaan puhelunsa myös muulla kuin älypuhelimella. Tätähän nämä kännykkä kädessä mitään näkemättä ja eteensä katsomatta kulkevat addiktit eivät tajua mutta sille en voi mitään.

----------


## hana

> Vai pitäisi ostaa monia satasia maksava puhelin ennestään toimivan tilalle jotta voisi matkustaa junassa... älä unta nää.
> Itse toki käytän matkakorttia mutta tarkoituksella kärjistäen toin tämän asian esille jotta ehkä (en kyllä usko...) otettaisiin huomioon myös ne jotka eivät kenties ole yli-addiktoituneita netin ja/tai epäsosiaalisen median käyttäjiä ja joilla ei ole jatkuvaa tarvetta päästä näihin käsiksi ja jotka näinollen pystyvät hoitamaan puhelunsa myös muulla kuin älypuhelimella. Tätähän nämä kännykkä kädessä mitään näkemättä ja eteensä katsomatta kulkevat addiktit eivät tajua mutta sille en voi mitään.


Sellaisia älypuhelimia joissa tuo HSL:n sovellus toimii saa alkaen 50:llä eurolla Suomesta ja Kiinalaisista nettikaupoista vielä halvemmalla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sellaisia älypuhelimia joissa tuo HSL:n sovellus toimii saa alkaen 50:llä eurolla Suomesta ja Kiinalaisista nettikaupoista vielä halvemmalla.


Joka tapauksessa kännykästä saattaa loppua akku. Lompakon katoaminen on paljon epätodennäköisempi tapahtuma.

----------


## 339-DF

On täysin hedelmätöntä keskustella siitä, voiko Höseli vaatia älypuhelinta tai voiko siitä loppua akku. Minusta asia on hyvin yksinkertainen: on vain yksi idioottivarma tapa maksaa lippu, ja se on käteinen. Kun laki edellyttää varmuutta lipunostoon, niin kaikki muu on epävarmaa lähtien toimintahäiriöistä tekstiviesteissä päättyen vaatimuksiin maksukorteista, lentoaseman wifiverkosta, älypuhelimista taikka olemattomista automaateista asemilla ja R-kiskan aukioloajoista.

Minun nähdäkseni oikeus määrätä tarkastusmaksuja edellyttää, että lipun voi ostaa käteisellä rahalla jokaiselta asemalta/pysäkiltä taikka jokaisesta liikennevälineestä, joko automaatista tai ihmiseltä, kaikkina niinä aikoina kun joukkoliikenneväline on kulussa. Vähempi ei riitä.

Tähän pitäisi saada ministeriön kanta. Mutta sitä ei saada, jos ei joku ole LVM:ään yhteydessä. Vuonna 2013, kun Höseli tahtoi nostaa tarkastusmaksun 80 eurosta sataseen (mitä oikeutta LVM ei antanut), asiaa käsittelivät ministeriössä Maaria Mäntyniemi ja Iida Huhtanen. Jos ovat vielä vastaavissa tehtävissä, osannevat tulkita tarkastusmaksulakia tässäkin asiassa. Mikä media ehtii ensimmäisenä soittaa virkamiehille?

----------


## Max

> Minun nähdäkseni oikeus määrätä tarkastusmaksuja edellyttää, että lipun voi ostaa käteisellä rahalla jokaiselta asemalta/pysäkiltä taikka jokaisesta liikennevälineestä, joko automaatista tai ihmiseltä, kaikkina niinä aikoina kun joukkoliikenneväline on kulussa. Vähempi ei riitä.


Ja esimerkiksi Helsingin aseman kohdalla on mielestäni täysin riittämätöntä, että automaatit ovat asemahallissa parinsadan metrin päässä junien lähtöpaikalta. Eivät kaikki matkustajat todellakaan tule Kaivokadun suunnasta...

Eilen todistin konduktööritoimintaa Kehäradan junassa Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella. Junassa oli kolme Kaukoidästä kotoisin olevaa matkustajaa menossa lentokentälle. He yrittivät ostaa konduktööriltä lippua. Vanhempi konduktööri ohjasi heidän luokseen nuoremman konduktöörin, joka kertoi heille englanniksi, ettei voi myydä lippua, ja että periaatteessa heidän olisi jäätävä tässä pois (silloin seistiin Hiekkaharjun asemalla) ja ostettava lippu automaatista - Hiekkaharjuun näkyy sellainen tosiaan ilmestyneen. No, juna lähti liikkeelle eivätkä nämä matkustajat poistuneet junasta, eikä Leinelässä edes ole automaattia, joten maksamatta jäi.

Vielä turistien näkökulmasta toivoisi, että edes Lentoasemalla automaatti kysyisi ensimmäisenä ihan suoraan, oletteko menossa Helsingin keskustaan (koska varmaankin noin 90% heistä on). Nämä nykyiset vaihtoehdot seutu ja sisäinen kun vaativat melkoista paikallisen slangin tuntemusta...

----------


## Samppa

> Minusta asia on hyvin yksinkertainen: on vain yksi idioottivarma tapa maksaa lippu, ja se on käteinen.


Minulla on äärettömän harvoin käteistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulla on äärettömän harvoin käteistä.


Tämä on kuitenkin juuri se kohta, johon voi sanoa: oma moka. Käteinen on ainoa maksuväline, jota ihan jokainen voi käyttää pienestä lapsesta vanhukseen ja ulkomaalaiseen. Tietysti lisäksi voidaan hyväksyä kortteja tai mobiililippuja tai muuta mukavaa, mutta käteinen on se A ja O.

----------


## petteri

Koska valtaosa lipuista ostetaan kortilla ja lähes kaikilla joukkoliikenteellä matkustavilla on joku kortti, minusta käteisen hyväksymiä automaatteja tarvitaan eniten suosituimmilla turisti- ja satunnaiskulkija-asemilla (esim. Lentoasema, Päärautatieasema, Länsiterminaali, Pasila).

monilla asemilla ja vilkkaimmilla pysäkillä riittää automaatti johon käy kortti, onhan olemassa mobiilimaksu ja myydäänhän lippuja r-kioskeillakin. 

Käteisautomaatit näet vaativat paljon huoltoa, hajoavat herkästi hiljaisilla paikoilla ja ovat aika epäluotettaviakin. Vaatimus käteismaksumahdollisuudesta tai automaatista joka pysäkillä tekee myös raitiovaunujen kuljettajarahastuksesta ja muutenkin avorahastuksen toteuttamisesta turhan vaikeaa.

Nyt ongelmana on lähinnä, että automaatteja ei ole asemien laitureilla, vaan ne ovat piilossa ja niitä on liian vähän. Toinen iso ongelma on, että turistien suosimia vuorokausilippuja ei voi ostaa mobiilisti. Kolmas ongelma on, että "näin ostan lipun"/"how to buy a ticket" julisteita ei ole riittävästi asemilla, joilla on paljon satunnaismatkailijoita. "Debit vai credit" ei kaikille ohjeeksi riitä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ymmärrän ajatuksen siitä, että "useimmat" tekevät niin ja näin, "lähes kaikki" kykenevät siihen ja tähän ja niin edelleen. Esimerkiksi yksityinen kahvila voi toimia noin  meillä käy vain American Express, jos Sinulla ei ole sitä, osta kahvisi muualta. That's fine. Eikös Mäkissäkin ole nykyään joku mobiiliappimaksusysteemi? Ehkä jonakin päivänä se on ainoa maksutapa heillä. Mutta niin kauan kuin meillä ei ole sellaista määräystä, että lippu pitää olla lähes kaikilla tai useimmilla, niin tuo ei vaan riitä joukkoliikenteessä, joka on julkinen palvelu ja jonka tulisi olla kaikkien käytettävissä. Käteinen raha on ainoa maksuväline, jonka käyttöä voidaan edellyttää ihan kaikilta niiltä, joilla ylipäätään pitää joukkoliikenteessä olla matkalippu.

Tietysti voidaan mennä sillekin tielle, että ryhdytään kieltämään tietyiltä ryhmiltä joukkoliikenteen käyttö, mutta se edellyttäisi vähintäänkin yhdenvertaisuusvaltuutetun lausuntoa ja todennäköisesti rikkoisi lakia.

Ehkä vähän trollailet, kun olettelet vaatimuksia käteisautomaateista kaikille hiljaisille pysäkeille. Asiahan hoidetaan niin, että automaatti on vaunussa. Niitä on vähemmän kuin pysäkkejä, ja ne ovat yöllä kaikki yhteen kokoontuneina, joten huolto on helppoa. Oli vaunu sitten kapeammalla tai leveämmällä raideleveydellä.

----------


## Hape

Konduktöörien  ja lipunmyynnin poistuminen lähijunista on vielä sen verran tuore asia että lipunmyynnissä on vielä ongelmia. Uskon VR'n ja HSL'n suunnittelijoiden ajatelleen paljon, mutta paljon on vielä parannettavaa. Informaatio on suhteellisen hyvin saatavilla, myös viereilla kielillä. 
Automaatit ovat yleensä helposti havaittavissa, mutta ehtiikö asemalle viime hetkellä tullut asiakas osatamaan sen. Tästä syystä kannatan automaattien sijoittamista juniin, ymmärrän tietotekniinkan laggattomiin yhteyksiin liittyvät ongelmat. 
Samoin kannatan vuorokausilippujan saamista automaateista, moni turisti ja kotimaanmatkailijakin haluaa senlaisen.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt on kyllä todella outoa taas: https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2017/hsln...lokuuksi-10589

Eli lipunmyyjiä tulee lähinnä arkisin klo 718 joillekin asemille. Mutta mille? Sitä ei sitten tiedäkään. Tuo "vaihdellen Aviapolis  Kivistö  Leinelä, Kauklahti  Kauniainen  Koivuhovi, Savio  Rekola ja Pitäjänmäki" tarkoittaa ilmeisesti sitä, että myyjät kiertävät. Mistä ihmeestä matkustaja tietää, sattuuko siellä Kivistössä olemaan lipunmyyjä silloin kun sitä tarvitsee, vai ei? Ilmeisesti sitä ei saa etukäteen mistään tietääkään.

Kuvitelkaa vaikkapa ravintolaa, joka ilmoittaa, että tervetuloa vaan, olemme auki tai sitten emme, ja joku meidän kolmesta toimipisteestä on kyllä todennäköisesti auki, mutta sitä ei voi tietää, että mikä. Hyvää ruokahalua vaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä vähän trollailet, kun olettelet vaatimuksia käteisautomaateista kaikille hiljaisille pysäkeille.


Minusta on ennemminkin trollailua vaatia, että käteisellä saisi lippuja joko miltä vaan pysäkiltä tai liikennevälineestä. Elämme sentään vuotta 2017 ja käteinen raha tekee kuolemaa kovaa vauhtia. Jos käteisellä haluaa maksaa, niin sillä voi käydä ostamassa matkakortin tai ennakkoon ostettavia kertalippuja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta on ennemminkin trollailua vaatia, että käteisellä saisi lippuja joko miltä vaan pysäkiltä tai liikennevälineestä.


Todella mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. Pannaan muistiin.

Vielä viime kuussa ilmeisesti HSL sitten trollaili ilomielin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Samoin kannatan vuorokausilippujan saamista automaateista, moni turisti ja kotimaanmatkailijakin haluaa senlaisen.


Ainakin korttimaksulla toimivasta automaatista on voinut ostaa vrk-lippuja. Minäkin olen ollut mukana ostamassa niitä ulkopaikkakuntalaisille vierailleni monen monta kertaa.

----------


## Rehtori

Lentoasemalla voisi turisteja auttaa monessa maassa oleva malli, jossa voit valita määräaseman ja laite tarjoaa oikeaa lippua. Nykyinen malli on liian vaikea. Itse olen tällä selvinnyt monessa paikassa, joissa en tunne paikallista lippujärjestelmää.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Sellaisia älypuhelimia joissa tuo HSL:n sovellus toimii saa alkaen 50:llä eurolla Suomesta ja Kiinalaisista nettikaupoista vielä halvemmalla.


Ja miksi edelleen minun pitäisi tuhlata se viiskymppinen puhelimeen jota en tarvitse kun minulla jo on puhelin jolla voin soittaa puheluja? Selitäppä se -ja "voidaksesi ostaa piletin junaan" ei ole hyväksyttävä vastaus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja miksi edelleen minun pitäisi tuhlata se viiskymppinen puhelimeen jota en tarvitse kun minulla jo on puhelin jolla voin soittaa puheluja? Selitäppä se -ja "voidaksesi ostaa piletin junaan" ei ole hyväksyttävä vastaus.


Kohta joku vastaa sulle, että viiden kilsan päässä on R-kiska, joka on auki torstaisin, ja sieltä pitää ostaa etukäteen liput, jos aikoo ehkä joskus mennä junalla.

Nämä keskustelijat eivät tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, että joukkoliikenne on julkista palvelua, jolle asetetaan aivan erilaiset saavutettavuusvaatimukset kuin yksityiselle palvelulle. Siinä missä Sepon Sauna voi edellyttää maksua älypuhelimella ja Petterin Pihvipaikka vaatia, että ruoka maksetaan kuukausi etukäteen Japanin jeneillä Tampereella ja nautitaan sitten Helsingissä, HSL ei voi. Se tuottaa julkista palvelua, jonka tulee olla kaikkien kohtuudella käytettävissä. Nykyinen lippujen hankintamalli ei ole kohtuullinen eikä yhdenvertaisuus toteudu.

----------


## petteri

> Kohta joku vastaa sulle, että viiden kilsan päässä on R-kiska, joka on auki torstaisin, ja sieltä pitää ostaa etukäteen liput, jos aikoo ehkä joskus mennä junalla.
> 
> Nämä keskustelijat eivät tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, että joukkoliikenne on julkista palvelua, jolle asetetaan aivan erilaiset saavutettavuusvaatimukset kuin yksityiselle palvelulle. Siinä missä Sepon Sauna voi edellyttää maksua älypuhelimella ja Petterin Pihvipaikka vaatia, että ruoka maksetaan kuukausi etukäteen Japanin jeneillä Tampereella ja nautitaan sitten Helsingissä, HSL ei voi. Se tuottaa julkista palvelua, jonka tulee olla kaikkien kohtuudella käytettävissä. Nykyinen lippujen hankintamalli ei ole kohtuullinen eikä yhdenvertaisuus toteudu.


Jos joukkoliikenteen pitää olla kaikkien saavutettavissa eikö lipun vaatiminenkin ole samalla logiikalla myös kohtuutonta? Kaikilla kun ei ole välttämättä rahaa maksaa lippua tai maksuvälinettä mukana. 

Minä en pidä sitä, että joukkoliikenteeseen pitää hankkia lippu ennen välineeseen nousua mitenkään kohtuuttomana, siihen on erilaisia maksuvaihtoehtoja, joista jotkut ovat helpompia ja toiset vaikeampia. Jos haluaa käyttää käteistä, kertalippuja voi ostaa R-kioskeista ja osasta automaatteja tai ladata arvoa matkakortille. Nykyään Suomessa kortilla maksetaan enemmän ostoksia kuin käteisellä, joten maksukortin käyttämisen ensisijaisuutta ei voi pitää kohtuuttomana vaatimuksena, maailma muuttuu ja ensisijaiset maksuvälineet sen mukana.

Toki se, että nykyään automaatteja on liian vähän ja väärissä paikoissa, on kyllä ongelma.

----------


## hylje

Debit-kortti kuuluu peruspankkipalveluihin, joten muovirahan edellyttäminen asiakkaalta on välttämättä kohtuullinen vaatimus jopa HSL:lle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Eri lippuvaihtoehdoilla on siis seuraavat ongelmat:

Kertalippu R-kioskista:
- Saatavilla vain kioskin aukioloaikoina
- Lasten ja aikuisten ja eri kelpoisuusalueiden liput täysin samannäköiset. Sekaantumisvaara

Mobiililippu:
- vaatii älypuhelimen ja liittymän. Liittymä maksaa vähintään 19.90 /kk tai veloitus datamäärän muodossa jolloin toistuva käyttö voi tulla kalliiksi.
- seniorikansalaisille ja ulkomaalaisille vaikea käyttää. Lisäksi VR:n oma vastaava tuote sotkee kuvioita koska se ei kelpaa HSL alueen sisällä

Automaatista ostettu lippu:
- Automaatteja harvassa, myös niiden sijoittelu asemilla voi olla että vain yhdellä laiturilla. 
- Ei varmuutta toimiiko ulkomaisilla korteilla joilla ei luotto-ominaisuutta, mikä voi merkitä että alaikäinen ulkomaalainen ei saa lippua ostettua. Osaako joku sanoa mitkä kortit kelpaa ja mitkä ei?
- Lipun voimassaolo alkaa juosta heti ostohetkestä.

Matkakortti:
- pk-seudulla asuvalle ja myös muille usein käyttävälle helpoin tapa maksaa
- uudet lukijalaitteet reistailevat. Lähinnä bussien ongelma. 
- Jäljellä olevaa saldoa ei aina tiedä
- Huhujen mukaan (mm Kauppalehden juttu) HSL aikoo vähitellen siirtää kausiliput mobiililipuiksi. Kysymättä asiakkailta!

t.Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mobiililippu:
> - vaatii älypuhelimen ja liittymän. Liittymä maksaa vähintään 19.90 /kk tai veloitus datamäärän muodossa jolloin toistuva käyttö voi tulla kalliiksi.
> - seniorikansalaisille ja ulkomaalaisille vaikea käyttää. Lisäksi VR:n oma vastaava tuote sotkee kuvioita koska se ei kelpaa HSL alueen sisällä


Moi-liittymä maksaa kuusi euroa kuussa ja sisältää 4 GT. Tuo riittää jos ei katsele paljon videoita tai käytä tietokonetta kännykällä.

Mobiililipun ongelmana on myös, että sitä kautta saa ostettua vain kertalippuja eikä muita lippuja. EU:n ulkopuolelta tulijoiden data-maksut voivat myös käytännössä estää käytön muualla kuin wifin piirissä.

----------


## killerpop

> Mobiililippu:
> - vaatii älypuhelimen ja liittymän. Liittymä maksaa vähintään 19.90 /kk tai veloitus datamäärän muodossa jolloin toistuva käyttö voi tulla kalliiksi.


Joko et käytä mobiilidataa, tai sulle on saatu myytyä sangen kallis paketti.

Itsellä käytössä Elisa Kelpo+ 4,90/kk ja rajaton määrä dataa toki kuristetulla kaistalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan hyvää listaa. Pari kommenttia väliin:




> Eri lippuvaihtoehdoilla on siis seuraavat ongelmat:
> 
> Kertalippu R-kioskista:
> - Saatavilla vain kioskin aukioloaikoina
> - Lasten ja aikuisten ja eri kelpoisuusalueiden liput täysin samannäköiset. Sekaantumisvaara


Käytännössä tämä vaatii matkustustarpeiden tietämisen etukäteen ja kun hinnat muuttuvat, liput kaiketi jollain aikavälillä muuttuvat arvottomiksi. Ei siis ole realistista hankkia varastoon satunnaista tarvetta varten palettia sisäisiä, seutuja jne. Sitten kun lippua tarvitsee, R-kioskia ei välttämättä ole lähistöllä tai se ei ole auki.

Sopii siis ennakolta tiedettyihin yksittäisiin matkustustarpeisiin, mutta ei muuhun.




> Mobiililippu:
> - vaatii älypuhelimen ja liittymän. Liittymä maksaa vähintään 19.90 /kk tai veloitus datamäärän muodossa jolloin toistuva käyttö voi tulla kalliiksi.
> - seniorikansalaisille ja ulkomaalaisille vaikea käyttää. Lisäksi VR:n oma vastaava tuote sotkee kuvioita koska se ei kelpaa HSL alueen sisällä


Lastenlippuja ei ole saatavilla, vaikka jo 7-vuotiaalla pitäisi olla lippu. Sopii siis vain 17 vuotta täyttäneille.

Edellyttää älyluuria ja maksukorttia. Ei yleensä sovi prepaid-asiakkaalle. Sulkee pois esimerkiksi vanhukset, jotka eivät osaa käyttää älyluuria, luottotiedottomat joilla ei ole varaa hankkia sitä ja joilla ei välttämättä ole mahdollisuutta muuhun kuin prepaid-liittymään.

Turistille epärealistinen. Höselin toiveista huolimatta ei ole realistista olettaa, että satunnainen turisti lähtisi latailemaan itselleen eri kaupunkien sovelluksia ja varsinkaan tutustumaan tällaisiin etukäteen.




> Automaatista ostettu lippu:
> - Automaatteja harvassa, myös niiden sijoittelu asemilla voi olla että vain yhdellä laiturilla. 
> - Ei varmuutta toimiiko ulkomaisilla korteilla joilla ei luotto-ominaisuutta, mikä voi merkitä että alaikäinen ulkomaalainen ei saa lippua ostettua. Osaako joku sanoa mitkä kortit kelpaa ja mitkä ei?
> - Lipun voimassaolo alkaa juosta heti ostohetkestä.


Automaattiverkosto on paitsi erittäin puutteelinen, käsittääkseni myöskään käteismaksaminen ei kaikilla automaateilla onnistu. Maksukortin puolestaan saa joistankin pankeista "vasta" 10-vuotiaana, joistain toki jo aiemmin. Ehkä pankin valintaa ei perheissä kuitenkaan tehdä Höselin ehdoilla.

Minä en pidä ongelmana sitä, että lipun voimassaolo alkaa ostohetkestä. Sen sijaan automaattien käyttöliittymä on hirvittävän monimutkainen ja edellyttää poikkeuksellisen paljon tariffituntemusta vieraspaikkakuntalaisilta. Tuo on asia, joka tulee uusien maksuvyöhykkeiden myötä muuttumaan vielä hankalammaksi.




> Matkakortti:
> - pk-seudulla asuvalle ja myös muille usein käyttävälle helpoin tapa maksaa
> - uudet lukijalaitteet reistailevat. Lähinnä bussien ongelma. 
> - Jäljellä olevaa saldoa ei aina tiedä
> - Huhujen mukaan (mm Kauppalehden juttu) HSL aikoo vähitellen siirtää kausiliput mobiililipuiksi. Kysymättä asiakkailta!


Onhan tämänkin käyttöliittymä typerä, mutta sen oppii. Matkakorttia käyttää suurin osa, ja hyvä niin. Ongelma tuleekin lähinnä siitä, että jos kauden loppumisen unohtaa tai arvoa onkin vähemmän kuin luuli, niin se lippu pitäisi saada hankittua ex-tempore myös muilla tavoilla.

----------


## moxu

Ongelman ydinhän on siis se, että marginaalikulkijan on hankala hankkia lippuja. Lisäksi liput ovat kalliita ja kovin lyhyen ajan voimassa, koska pidempikestoisen lipun hankkijat eivät ole marginaalikulkijoita.
Juniin pitäisi asentaa automaatti, jossa kahden tai 24 tunnin lipun voisi maksaa joko rahalla tai kortilla. Henkilökunnan edustaja voisi kulkea asemalta, Tixistä ja kentältä lähdettäessä vaunussa kysymässä, onhan kaikilla lippu, ja ohjata ne, joilla ei ole, tuon automaatin ääreen. Näin siis HSL:n liikenteessä, VR pärjätköön omassa liikenteessään parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.

On erittäin asiatonta vaatia keneltäkään muuta apuvälinettä kuin rahaa tai maksukorttia. Ne, jotka kulkevat enemmän, hankkivat matkakortin muutenkin, ja ladannevat sen muualla -vaikka tämäkin mahdollisuus juna-automaatissa saisi toki olla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> On erittäin asiatonta vaatia keneltäkään muuta apuvälinettä kuin rahaa tai maksukorttia. Ne, jotka kulkevat enemmän, hankkivat matkakortin muutenkin, ja ladannevat sen muualla -vaikka tämäkin mahdollisuus juna-automaatissa saisi toki olla.


Juuri näin. Lopultakin kantani, jota tahallisen kärjistetysti näitä kännykkä-, some-, ja nettiaddikteja ärsyttääkseni olen tässä ketjussa tuonut esiin sai ymmärrystä. Kiitos siitä. Omalta osaltani päätän keskustelun asiasta tähän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lopultakin kantani, jota tahallisen kärjistetysti näitä kännykkä-, some-, ja nettiaddikteja ärsyttääkseni olen tässä ketjussa tuonut esiin sai ymmärrystä.


Ilman tahallista kärjistystä ymmärrystä olisi saattanut tulla jo aikaisemmin.

Älykännykättömyys on nykyään kohtalaisen marginaalinen ilmiö, ja usein jokin ideologinen valinta. Vastaavasti voisi tehdä hygieniasyistä valinnan, ettei käytä käteistä. Se olisi vähintäänkin yhtä perusteltua - ellei jopa perustellumpaa, sillä älykännykän käyttäjä voi itse säädellä kännykän käyttöään, kun taas käteisen käyttäjän on työläämpää suojata itseään hygienisesti.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Älykännykättömyys on nykyään kohtalaisen marginaalinen ilmiö, ja usein jokin ideologinen valinta.


Ilman mitään provosointitarkoitusta, tuoreimman eli vuoden 2016 tilaston mukaan vain 65% suomalaisista oli käyttänyt internetiä matkapuhelimella kyselyhetkeä edeltäneiden 3 kuukauden aikana. Yli 65-vuotiaista osuus jää jonnekin 20 prosentin paikkeille, ja monille heistä älypuhelimen käyttäminen olisi monestakin syystä mahdotonta. Voi olla, että osin tuo alhainen kokonaislukema selittyy sillä, etteivät kaikki ymmärrä käyttävänsä internetiä esim. lukiessaan sähköpostia tai käyttäessään jotain appsia, mutta kai tuo lukema jotain kertoo. En löytänyt tuoretta lukemaa älypuhelimen omistamisesta, mutta aiempien tilastojen perusteella se lienee nykyään korkeintaan jossain 80% paikkeilla. Tässä linkki Tilastokeskuksen sivuille.

Tälläkin perusteella on helppo kallistua sille kannalle, että lipun ostamiseen pitää kyllä olla muitakin helposti saavutettavia keinoja kuin älypuhelin. Samaa mieltä myös siitä, että harva turisti hoksaa tai on kiinnostunut mitään HSL:n appsia latailemaan. On selvää, että riittävä määrä automaatteja (ja joka asemalla) on ihan välttämätön alkulähtökohta, jos kerran konnarilta ei lippuja enää saa, ja itse kyllä näkisin niiden mielellään ottavan myös vastaan käteistä ketjussa aiemmin esille nostetuista syistä. En ihan ymmärrä, minkä takia palvelun tarjoajan erityisesti kannattaisi rajoittaa asiakkaiden mahdollisuutta antaa tarjoajalle rahaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> En ihan ymmärrä, minkä takia palvelun tarjoajan erityisesti kannattaisi rajoittaa asiakkaiden mahdollisuutta antaa tarjoajalle rahaa.


Silloin tulee tuo tilanne, kun käteisen käsittelystä tulevat kustannukset olisivat suuremmat kuin mitä ne tulot, joita saataisiin asiakkailta, joilla ei ole mitään muuta maksutapaa käytössään. Erilaiset automaatit ovat näistä tapauksista yleinen esimerkki, koska niistä käteinen pitäisi käydä keräämässä erikseen talteen (ja jos myyntiä on reilummin, niin kohtuullisen usein, etteivät automaatit houkuttele murtovarkaita). Rahahuollon kustannus on vielä suurempi, jos automaatit antavat vaihtorahaa, jolloin vaihtokassan täydentämisestä on myös huolehdittava. Automaatin hankintahintakin on selvästi halvempi, jos sen ei tarvitse pystyä käsittelemään käteistä. Hintaero vielä korostuu lippuautomaattien tyylisissä automaateissa, joissa automaatin muu toiminta on hyvin yksinkertaista ja tarvitsee vähän huoltoa. Mm. Helsingin uudet pysäköintiautomaatit eivät hyväksy käteistä.

----------


## vristo

Sveitsin kaupungeissa ihastuin joukkoliikenteen rahastussysteemiin: pahviliput (kerta- ja sarjaliput) tai älypuhelinsovellus. Joka pysäkillä on lippuautomaatit, josta saa ostettua kortilla tai rahalla. Lippu on jo hallussa ennenkuin astutaan liikennevälineisiin, eikä niissä ole sisällä minkäänlaisia rahastusvälineitä (vain sarjalipun leimauslaitteet). Liikennevälineisiin kuljetaan kaikista ovista, kumpaankin suuntaan ja ovia on paljon. Rahastustapahtumaan ei mene aikaa itse liikennevälineessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Silloin tulee tuo tilanne, kun käteisen käsittelystä tulevat kustannukset olisivat suuremmat kuin mitä ne tulot, joita saataisiin asiakkailta, joilla ei ole mitään muuta maksutapaa käytössään. Erilaiset automaatit ovat näistä tapauksista yleinen esimerkki, koska niistä käteinen pitäisi käydä keräämässä erikseen talteen (ja jos myyntiä on reilummin, niin kohtuullisen usein, etteivät automaatit houkuttele murtovarkaita). Rahahuollon kustannus on vielä suurempi, jos automaatit antavat vaihtorahaa, jolloin vaihtokassan täydentämisestä on myös huolehdittava. Automaatin hankintahintakin on selvästi halvempi, jos sen ei tarvitse pystyä käsittelemään käteistä. Hintaero vielä korostuu lippuautomaattien tyylisissä automaateissa, joissa automaatin muu toiminta on hyvin yksinkertaista ja tarvitsee vähän huoltoa. Mm. Helsingin uudet pysäköintiautomaatit eivät hyväksy käteistä.


Varmasti on näin. Sille nyt vaan ei voi mitään niin kauan kun joukkoliikenne on maksullista. Joukkoliikenne on peruspalvelua, joka kuuluu kaikille. Samoin käteinen on peruspalvelua ja ainoa maksutapa, jota kaikki voivat käyttää. YLE on viime päivinä pitänyt esillä yleisövessojen maksuja ja kirjoittanut, että niistä on usein luovuttu (mm. Helsingissä) siksi, että maksun kerääminen ei käytännössä kannata.

Arveletko, että käteisen talteen kerääminen voisi tulla halvemmaksi, jos automaatit ovatkin vaunuissa eikä asemilla/pysäkeillä? Arveletko, että myös varkausriski olisi tällöin pienempi?

Sinänsä olisi houkuttelevaa tehdä sellainen linjaus, että joukkoliikenne ei kuulukaan kaikille. Jos aloitetaan rajaamalla käteisasiakkaat pois, niin jatkaa voisi rajaamalla pois sellaiset asiakkaat, jotka hidastuttavat muiden matkantekoa erityisen paljon ja sellaiset asiakkaat, joiden ääntely tai tuoksu koetaan häiritseväksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Arveletko, että käteisen talteen kerääminen voisi tulla halvemmaksi, jos automaatit ovatkin vaunuissa eikä asemilla/pysäkeillä? Arveletko, että myös varkausriski olisi tällöin pienempi?


Ainakin rahahuolto olisi halvempaa, kun rahat voitaisiin kerätä keskitetysti talteen yöllä junien ollessa varikolla ja rautatieasemalla. Tosin junissa olevat automaatit olisivat paljon kalliimpia, koska niiden pitäisi täyttää rautatiestandardit (vanha viisaus sanoo, että jos kotikäyttöön tarkoitettu laite maksaa 1, niin ajoneuvokäyttöön ruggeroitu versio maksaa 10 ja rautatiestandardit täyttävä 100).




> Jos aloitetaan rajaamalla käteisasiakkaat pois


Eihän käteisasiakkaita ole rajattu pois, teet siitä vain tahallasi olkiukkoa. Käteisasiakkaiden on vaan ostettava lippunsa etukäteen.

----------


## petteri

> Varmasti on näin. Sille nyt vaan ei voi mitään niin kauan kun joukkoliikenne on maksullista. Joukkoliikenne on peruspalvelua, joka kuuluu kaikille. Samoin käteinen on peruspalvelua ja ainoa maksutapa, jota kaikki voivat käyttää.


Tässä ei ole oikeastaan kyse siitä voiko käteistä käyttää joukkoliikenteessä maksuvälineenä, vaan pitääkö käteisellä voida ostaa lippuja aina ja joka joukkoliikennepysäkillä, mihin aikaan vaan. Joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on optimointia ja korkeat lipunmyynnin kustannukset suhteessa tuottoihin tarkoittavat huonompaa joukkoliikenteen tarjontaa. Jos lipunmyynnin kustannukset ovat joka paikassa hyväksyttävän käteisen takia korkeat, joitain vuoroja pitää sitten lakkauttaa. 

Onko oikeus ostaa joka paikassa ja mihin aikaan vaan käteisellä lippu arvokkaampaa peruspalvelua kuin se, että joukkoliikennettä on tarjolla enemmän hiljaisiin aikoihin tai hiljaisilla reiteillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko oikeus ostaa joka paikassa ja mihin aikaan vaan käteisellä lippu arvokkaampaa peruspalvelua kuin se, että joukkoliikennettä on tarjolla enemmän hiljaisiin aikoihin tai hiljaisilla reiteillä?


Nyt unohdit sotainvalidit.




> Eihän käteisasiakkaita ole rajattu pois, teet siitä vain tahallasi olkiukkoa. Käteisasiakkaiden on vaan ostettava lippunsa etukäteen.


Joo ei kun mä vaan unohdin sen, että siellä jossain kolmen kilsan päässä on Ärrä, joka meni kiinni kolme tuntia sitten. Totta. Se varmaan lohduttaakin sitten, kun istuu tarkastusmaksulappu kädessä.

No joo. Ehkäpä jätän keskustelun osaltani tähän. Mun mielipiteeni on varmaan tullut kaikille selväksi jo.

Vielä kuitenkin päivän ratoksi IS:n uutinen siitä, miten S-Pankin kortit eivät pariin tuntiin toimineet.

http://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005...ource=tf-other

Mukavia matkoja!

----------


## 8.6

> - uudet lukijalaitteet reistailevat. Lähinnä bussien ongelma.
> t.Rainer


Ja Sm2:n. En muista yhtään kertaa, että olisin noussut päärautatieasemalta Sm2:een, ja uusi matkakortinlukija olisi toiminut (vanhat toimivat lähes aina). Ongelma saattaa koskea muutakin varikolta tulevaa kalustoa, ja yleensä laitteet alkavat toimia hieman ennen lähtöä.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Laki toteaa: "Oikeuden myöntämistä koskevassa päätöksessä määritellään tarkastustoiminnan piirissä oleva joukkoliikenne ja siihen voidaan tarvittaessa liittää matkalippujen hankinnan järjestämistapaan ja niiden käytön yksinkertaisuuteen, tarkastajien perehdyttämiseen, järjestelmästä tiedottamiseen sekä tarkastusmaksujen perimisessä sovellettavaan yhteistoimintaan liittyviä ehtoja." Olisipa mielenkiintoista nähdä, onko päätökseen näitä ehtoja liitetty, millaisia ne ovat, ja täyttyvätkö ehdot.



Kyseiset päätökset ehtoineen ovat julkisia asiakirjoja, joten niiden hankiminen ei ollut kovin vaikeaa. Linkissä päätökset.
LVM päätökset

Yhdellä rivillä tuolla on kuitattu tuo eli "Oikeus on voimassa seuravavin ehdoin: .... 2. Matkalippujen myynti tulee olla järjestetty siten, että matkustaja voi hankkia matkalipun ainakin joko ennen matkaa tai junassa matkan alkaessa tai alettua"

----------


## Rattivaunu

Siihen että tästä aiheesta on kriittistä tekstiä paitsi tällä foorumilla niin myös perinteisen median puolella, on varmasti jokin syy. Toisaalta kun ajatellaan ja tiedetään, että metrossa - joka sekin on lähijunaliikenteen eräänlainen muoto - ei ole ollut Helsingin historian aikana milloinkaan lipunmyyntiä itse metrojunassa, systeemi toimii ja käytäntöä kohtaan vallitsee täysi tyytyväisyys.

Mitä toimenpiteitä tulisi järjestää ja olisiko muutosten vaatimat kustannukset siedettäviä, jotta saataisiin ainakin kaupunkiratojen (ml. Kehärata) asemat sillä tavoin varusteltua, että lähijunan lippukäytännöt saataisiin muokattua yksi yhteen metrossa vallitsevien käytäntöjen suhteen? Se erohan lähijunien ja metron välillä toki on, että metrossa kortinlukijatkin ovat asemilla, lähijunissa vaunuissa sisällä. Mutta tämä ei ole ongelman ydin, vaan se minkä kanavan kautta satunnainen matkakortiton (ja ehkä luottokortitonkin) matkustaja matkustusoikeutensa saa hankittua matkustaessaan lähijunalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhdellä rivillä tuolla on kuitattu tuo eli "Oikeus on voimassa seuravavin ehdoin: .... 2. Matkalippujen myynti tulee olla järjestetty siten, että matkustaja voi hankkia matkalipun ainakin joko ennen matkaa tai junassa matkan alkaessa tai alettua"


Suurkiitokset Tommi. Ja tuohan ei nyt toteudu, sillä lippua ei pysty hankkimaan junassa matkan alkaessa tai alettua (mobiili- ja tekstiviestilippujenkin on oltava hankittuina ennen kulkuväliseeseen nousemista).

Näin ollen HSL ei tältä osin noudata ministeriön myöntämän luvan ehtoja.

"Ennen matkaa" on hyvin tulkinnanvarainen. Merkitseekö se sitä, että lippu on voitava hankkia juuri ennen matkan alkua, vai riittääkö, että niitä myydään joskus jossain, jonne se lippu on varta vasten matkustettava hakemaan esimerkiksi edellisenä päivänä?

----------


## Etika

> Suurkiitokset Tommi. Ja tuohan ei nyt toteudu, sillä lippua ei pysty hankkimaan junassa matkan alkaessa tai alettua (mobiili- ja tekstiviestilippujenkin on oltava hankittuina ennen kulkuväliseeseen nousemista).
> 
> Näin ollen HSL ei tältä osin noudata ministeriön myöntämän luvan ehtoja.


Kyllä noudattaa. Määräys on ainakin joko/tai -muotoinen, eli jompi kumpi mahdollisuus on oltava, ei välttämättä molempia. Käytännössä tuo lause sanoo "lippu on voitava hankkia jotenkin".

----------


## Bellatrix

> Toisaalta kun ajatellaan ja tiedetään, että metrossa - joka sekin on lähijunaliikenteen eräänlainen muoto - ei ole ollut Helsingin historian aikana milloinkaan lipunmyyntiä itse metrojunassa, systeemi toimii ja käytäntöä kohtaan vallitsee täysi tyytyväisyys.


Kaksi syytä: Metrossa
1. Jokaisella asemalla on automaatti / automaatteja joista pystyy ostamaan lipun paitsi kortilla myös KÄTEISELLÄ
2. Jokaisella (onko Kalasatamassa? En ole käynyt niin en tiedä) asemalla (ei siis kilomeri asemalta tai muualla huitsinnevadassa) on kioski tai muu myyntipiste josta pystyy ostamaan lipun ja lataamaan matkakortin.

Ei mulla muuta...

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta tämä ei ole ongelman ydin, vaan se minkä kanavan kautta satunnainen matkakortiton (ja ehkä luottokortitonkin) matkustaja matkustusoikeutensa saa hankittua matkustaessaan lähijunalla.


Eri lipunmyyntikäytännöt ovat oman aikakautensa tuotteita. Konduktöörilipunmyynti junissa on hyvin vanhaa perua oleva käytäntö. Metron automaatteihin perustuva lipunmyynti taas on olettavasti suunniteltu joskus 1970-luvulla. Nyt konduktöörilipunmyynti on tullut niin kalliiksi, että se on lopetettu, ja tilalle on luotu uusi käytäntö 2010-luvun suunnitteluperusteilla. Käteisen rooli on nykyisin paljon pienempi kuin 1970-luvulla, minkä vuoksi tällä vuosikymmenellä voidaan luoda käytäntöjä, joissa käteisellä lipun ostaminen on vaikeampaa kuin kortilla tai mobiilimaksamisella. Veikkaanpa, että jos konduktöörilipunmyynti olisi lopetettu vaikka 15 vuotta sitten, niin asemilla olisi myös käteistä hyväksyvät automaatit.

----------


## antti

Jos asiakas tulee junaan pysäkiltä, missä ei ole lippuautomaattiakaan, niin tarkastusmaksun periminen ei ole laillista
Laissa tarkastusmaksusta löytyy tällainen maininta:
Oikeus tarkastusmaksun perimiseen on myönnettävä, jos:
a) matkalippujen hankinta on järjestetty varmaksi ja niiden käyttö yksinkertaiseksi;

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eri lipunmyyntikäytännöt ovat oman aikakautensa tuotteita. Konduktöörilipunmyynti junissa on hyvin vanhaa perua oleva käytäntö. Metron automaatteihin perustuva lipunmyynti taas on olettavasti suunniteltu joskus 1970-luvulla. Nyt konduktöörilipunmyynti on tullut niin kalliiksi, että se on lopetettu, ja tilalle on luotu uusi käytäntö 2010-luvun suunnitteluperusteilla. Käteisen rooli on nykyisin paljon pienempi kuin 1970-luvulla, minkä vuoksi tällä vuosikymmenellä voidaan luoda käytäntöjä, joissa käteisellä lipun ostaminen on vaikeampaa kuin kortilla tai mobiilimaksamisella. Veikkaanpa, että jos konduktöörilipunmyynti olisi lopetettu vaikka 15 vuotta sitten, niin asemilla olisi myös käteistä hyväksyvät automaatit.


Ei käteisellä toimiva automaatti välttämätön ole (enkä niin ole edes väittänyt), vaan jokin muu käteistä huoliva myyntikanava, kuten R-kioski junien liikennöintiajat kattavine aukioloaikoineen asemien välittömässä läheisyydessä, riittää.

Mielenkiinnolla seuraan, miten "2010-luvun suunnitteluperustetta" sovelletaan Länsimetron asemilla...  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ei käteisellä toimiva automaatti välttämätön ole (enkä niin ole edes väittänyt), vaan jokin muu käteistä huoliva myyntikanava, kuten R-kioski junien liikennöintiajat kattavine aukioloaikoineen asemien välittömässä läheisyydessä, riittää.


Ei tarkastusmaksulaissa ole vaatimusta, että käteistä hyväksyvän lipunmyynnin pitäisi olla aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä tai junassa pitäisi olla auki koko liikennöintiajan. Siinä vaaditaan vain, että on mahdollisuus ostaa lippu ennen matkaa. 

Lippu on mahdollista ostaa mobiilisovelluksella kortilla 24h vuorokaudessa, ennen matkaa ja käteisellä R-kioskeilta ja muista myyntipisteistä niiden aukioloaikoina eli myös ennen matkaa. Minusta tuo jo täyttää lain vaatimuksen, että lippu on mahdollista ostaa ennen matkaa.

Se ettei matkustaja ole ostanut lippua käteislipunmyynnin aukioloaikana eikä hän osaa tai halua käyttää älypuhelinta lipunostoon ei tarkoita sitä, ettei matkustajalla olisi ollut lain tarkoittamaa kohtuullista mahdollisuutta ostaa lippua.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...eikä hän osaa tai halua käyttää älypuhelinta lipunostoon...


Edelleen: Entä jos matkustajalla EI OLE älypuhelinta? Onko kohtuullista velvoittaa matkustajaa hankkimaan sellainen vain jotta hän pystyisi ostamaan junalipun? Sanoittepa te kännykkänörtit mitä tahansa niin minusta se EI OLE kohtuullista!.

----------


## petteri

> Edelleen: Entä jos matkustajalla EI OLE älypuhelinta? Onko kohtuullista velvoittaa matkustajaa hankkimaan sellainen vain jotta hän pystyisi ostamaan junalipun? Sanoittepa te kännykkänörtit mitä tahansa niin minusta se EI OLE kohtuullista!.


Matkustajan ei ole pakko hankkia älypuhelinta eikä sitä vaadita. Hän voi myös ostaa lipun lipunmyyntipisteestä niiden aukioloaikoina tai automaatista, siellä missä automaatteja on. Se on vapaa valinta. Mahdollisuus ostaa lippu ennen matkaa matkustajalla kyllä on.

Kuinka yleinen tämä yhdistelmä on, jos ei olla lentoasemalla, laivaterminaalissa tai rautateiden kaukoliikenteen asemilla, joissa on käteisen hyväksyvät automaatit?

1) Matkustaja kulkee lipunmyyntipisteiden(R-kioskien) aukioloaikojen ulkopuolella tai kohtuuttoman kaukana lipunmyyntipisteistä JA
2) Matkustajalla ei ole voimassa olevaa kausilippua tai matkakorttia, jossa on arvoa JA
3) Matkustajalla ei ole lipunostoon sopivaa älypuhelinta ja -korttia JA
4) Matkustaja on oikeaan aikaan asemalla ja löytää oikeaan liikennevälineeseen. (Ilman älypuhelinta on vaikeaa löytää reittejä ja aikatauluja varsinkin hiljaiseen aikaan vieraalla alueella.)

Tuollaisia matkustajia lienee promillen murto-osia joukkoliikenteen matkustajista. Nyt on kuitenkin kyse joukkoliikenteestä, jossa palvellaan massoja. 

Toki lippuautomaatteja tarvitaan nykyistä enemmän, mutta muutaman harvan  erityispalveluita matkustajan toivovan matkustajan takia ei sellaisia kannata joka paikkaan asentaa. Tämä koskee varsinkin käteisen hyväksyviä automaatteja.

----------


## Max

Leinelään on tänään saatu lippuautomaatti. Kilometrin säteellä asemasta ei ole mitään paikkaa, josta saisi lippuja (tai ladattua matkakorttia), joten tämä oli tarpeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei tarkastusmaksulaissa ole vaatimusta, että käteistä hyväksyvän lipunmyynnin pitäisi olla aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä tai junassa pitäisi olla auki koko liikennöintiajan. Siinä vaaditaan vain, että on mahdollisuus ostaa lippu ennen matkaa.


En ole lainopillisesta näkökulmasta asiaa kommentoinutkaan - pitäisi kai olla itsestäänselvyys, että HSL:n kaltainen toimija ne kriteerit sentään täyttää edes rimaa hipoen. Sitä vastoin vertasin aiemmassa viestissäni lähijunien nykyistä ja metrossa pitkän aikaa käytössä ollutta lipunmyyntiperiaatetta asiakasnäkökulmasta katsottuna. Metron kaikilla asemilla on vähintään luottokortilla toimiva lippuautomaatti, lähijunien kaupunkiratojen asemilla aina ei edes niitäkään (tätä kirjoitettaessa). Toissijaisena näkökohtana pidin ja pidän edelleenkin, että mahdollisimman monelta asemalta tai niiden välittömästä läheisyydestä voisi ostaa lipun käteisostonakin. Sekin kuuluu mielestäni hyvään asiakaspalveluun, vaikka käteismaksaminen vähenee kaikkialla tasaiseen tahtiin.

----------


## Rehtori

> Leinelään on tänään saatu lippuautomaatti. Kilometrin säteellä asemasta ei ole mitään paikkaa, josta saisi lippuja (tai ladattua matkakorttia), joten tämä oli tarpeen.


Vastaavia asemia ovat mm. Ilmala ja Valimo. Esimerkiksi Valimossa lähin lipunmyyntipiste on Pitäjänmäentien varressa oleva R-kioski, jonne on yli kilometri matkaa. llmalasta pitää mennä Pasilaan. Aika kohtuutonta ja surkeasti HSL.lta hoidettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielenkiinnolla seuraan, miten "2010-luvun suunnitteluperustetta" sovelletaan Länsimetron asemilla...


Länsimetro on samaa metrolinjaa kuin nykymetro, joten minusta siellä on perusteltua olla samat käytännöt koko linjan varrella.

----------


## hana

> Leinelään on tänään saatu lippuautomaatti. Kilometrin säteellä asemasta ei ole mitään paikkaa, josta saisi lippuja (tai ladattua matkakorttia), joten tämä oli tarpeen.


Leinelään on tulossa muistaakseni jo tämän vuoden puolella Alepa.

----------


## 339-DF

Hallinto-oikeuden professori Olavi Mäenpää katsoo, ettei tarkastusmaksua voi määrätä, jos juna-asemalla ei ole lipunostomahdollisuutta. Höseli toki vastustaa. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005313855.html

Hesari on myös kysynyt ministeriön kantaa, mutta ministeriö ei sano oikein juuta eikä jaata. Aikoo kuitenkin lehden yhteydenoton jälkeen seurata tilannetta.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Hallinto-oikeuden professori Olavi Mäenpää katsoo, ettei tarkastusmaksua voi määrätä, jos juna-asemalla ei ole lipunostomahdollisuutta. Höseli toki vastustaa. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005313855.html
> 
> Hesari on myös kysynyt ministeriön kantaa, mutta ministeriö ei sano oikein juuta eikä jaata. Aikoo kuitenkin lehden yhteydenoton jälkeen seurata tilannetta.


Ihan hyvä, että asiasta kirjoitellaan. Toi proffan lausunto oli kyllä vähän semmoinen kaikkien-asioiden-päivystävä-dosentti-tasoa. Kuten nyt täälläkin on lakia jo luettu, LVM on myöntänyt HSL:lle oikeuden määrätä tarkastusmaksuja. Yksittäisen tarkastusmaksun kohdalla ei siis voida vedota siihen ettei lippujen ostaminen ollut tarpeeksi yksinkertaista. Juridisesti LVM:n pitäisi peruuttaa HSL:n oikeus määrätä tarkastusmaksuja (kokonaan tai osittain) mikäli nykyinen tapa ei ole riittävän yksinkertainen. Mutta jos LVM ei viitsi tehdä mitään, niin silloin se valitus pitää tehdä LVM:n toimista tai passiivisuudesta eikä yksittäisestä tarkastusmaksusta.

----------


## Max

> Leinelään on tulossa muistaakseni jo tämän vuoden puolella Alepa.


Tulee jo syyskuussa, vaan tuleeko myös kortinlatausmahdollisuus? Sen näemme sitten...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Näiden nyt olemassaoevien lipunmyyntikanavien lisäksi ehdotan seuraavaa:

HSL:n Kertalipuja voisi ostaa netistä ja tulostaa ne paperille, kuten kaukojunissa, kaukobusseissa ja lento ja laivaliikenteessä toimitaan.
Yhden lipun koko ei tarvitse olla kokonainen A4 vaan esim kahdeksasosa, eli jos tulostaa itselleen monta lippua, niitä mahtuu sitten monta yhteen arkkiin.

Tämä voisi olla toimiva vaihtoehto turisteille ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisille jotka haluavat ennakkoon ostaa lippuja ilman jonottamista ja kioskin etsimistä. 

Jos en muista värin niin Tukholmassa se on yksi vaitoehto, en tosin kerennyt käyttää sitä kun viimeksi kävin

t. Rainer

----------


## citybus

> Ihan hyvä, että asiasta kirjoitellaan. Toi proffan lausunto oli kyllä vähän semmoinen kaikkien-asioiden-päivystävä-dosentti-tasoa. Kuten nyt täälläkin on lakia jo luettu, LVM on myöntänyt HSL:lle oikeuden määrätä tarkastusmaksuja. Yksittäisen tarkastusmaksun kohdalla ei siis voida vedota siihen ettei lippujen ostaminen ollut tarpeeksi yksinkertaista. Juridisesti LVM:n pitäisi peruuttaa HSL:n oikeus määrätä tarkastusmaksuja (kokonaan tai osittain) mikäli nykyinen tapa ei ole riittävän yksinkertainen. Mutta jos LVM ei viitsi tehdä mitään, niin silloin se valitus pitää tehdä LVM:n toimista tai passiivisuudesta eikä yksittäisestä tarkastusmaksusta.


Ei liene hankalaa päätellä, kumpi on enemmän kaikkien asioiden päivystävä dosentti - sinä, vaiko Helsingin yliopiston oikeustieteellisen tiedekunnan hallinto-oikeuden professori. Mäenpää on arvostettu asiantuntija ja todellinen guru omalla oikeudenalallaan.

Nimenomaisesti yksittäisen tarkastusmaksun kohdalla voidaan ja tuleekin vedota siihen, ettei lipun ostaminen ollut mahdollista. Julkisyhteisö ei voi laittaa asiakkaita siten epäyhdenvertaiseen asemaan, että esimerkiksi älylaitetta omistamaton pyörätuolilla liikkuva lippuautomaatitomalta asemalta kyytiin nouseva matkustaja olisi ollut pakotettu hankkimaan lipun jonkin muun kanavan kautta kuin mikä muilla asemilla on mahdollista, muttei juuri tällä asemalla ole mahdollista.

Ei LVM:n tietenkään tarvitse peruuttaa HSL:n oikeutta määrätä tarkastusmaksuja. Kyseessä on ainoastaan viranomaisen tapa tulkita voimassaolevaa lainsäädäntöä. Sen tulisi luonnollisesti olla hallinto-oikeuden yleisten oppien mukaisesti hallinnon asiakasta, HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä matkustavaa, suosivaa. Näin ei nyt haluta tehdä, minkä vuoksi tarkastusmaksusta voi toki valittaa - ja kannattaakin, mikäli ei todella lippua ole voinut ostaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuollaisia matkustajia lienee promillen murto-osia joukkoliikenteen matkustajista.


Niinpä. Tämä on se älämölön määrä, joka vähemmistön elämän hankaloittamisesta syntyy. Asia olisi varmaan ollutkin etusivun katastrofi pidemmän aikaa, jos olisi sössitty enemmistön lipunosto (vrt. VR:n uuden järjestelmän takkuaminen pari ensimmäistä viikkoa jokunen vuosi sitten).

Sivuhuomiona, niinkin eksoottisella paikkakunnalla kuin Turku näyttäis olevan edistyneempi mobiililippu kuin HSL:llä. Palvelusta saa aikuisten ja lasten kertalippuja ja kaikkia 1-14:n vuorokauden matkailijalippuja. Ite en ole HSL:n appia käyttänyt, joten en osaa vertailla käyttöliittymiä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Niinpä. Tämä on se älämölön määrä, joka vähemmistön elämän hankaloittamisesta syntyy.



Asiakaskunnan koolla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Jos on vain yksi ihminen, jolla on vaikeuksia ostaa Hösselin lippu, tulee joko järjestelmää muuttaa tai kyseiselle henkilölle maksaa yhteisestä pussista taksimatkat, sillä liikkuminen on perusoikeus ja välttämättömyys.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos on vain yksi ihminen, jolla on vaikeuksia ostaa Hösselin lippu, tulee joko järjestelmää muuttaa tai kyseiselle henkilölle maksaa yhteisestä pussista taksimatkat, sillä liikkuminen on perusoikeus ja välttämättömyys.


Sinun mielestäsi ehkä noin, mutta lainsäätäjä on eri mieltä ainakin joukkoliikenteen osalta. Joukkoliikennelain esitöiden mukaan kansalaisilla ei ole subjektiivista oikeutta joukkoliikennepalveluihin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sinun mielestäsi ehkä noin, mutta lainsäätäjä on eri mieltä ainakin joukkoliikenteen osalta. Joukkoliikennelain esitöiden mukaan kansalaisilla ei ole subjektiivista oikeutta joukkoliikennepalveluihin.


Erilaisille vammaisille ja vanhuksille maksetaan jo nyt taksimatkoja, koska liikkuminen katsotaan välttämättömäksi. Lisäksi esimerkiksi peruskoulun oppilaille maksetaan ilmaiset taksikyydit kouluun jos matka on yli 5 km eikä sitä pääse joukkoliikenteellä. Niinpä viranomaisten kuuluisi mielestäni joko maksaa ilmaiset taksimatkat tai sitten mahdollistaa lippujen osto, jotta noudatetaan aiempia linjauksia. 

Siihen hallinto-oikeuden professori onkin jo sitten ottanut kantaa, että tarkastusmaksua ei saa vaan joukkoliikenne on osin ilmaista toistaiseksi. Ja se, että on ilmaista nousta kyytiin Jorvaksesta kello 23 onkin varmasti järkevämpi ratkaisu kaiken kaikkiaan kuin taksin maksaminen ihmiselle joka lähtee liikkeelle Jorvaksesta kello 23.

----------


## Etika

> Siihen hallinto-oikeuden professori onkin jo sitten ottanut kantaa, että tarkastusmaksua ei saa vaan joukkoliikenne on osin ilmaista toistaiseksi. Ja se, että on ilmaista nousta kyytiin Jorvaksesta kello 23 onkin varmasti järkevämpi ratkaisu kaiken kaikkiaan kuin taksin maksaminen ihmiselle joka lähtee liikkeelle Jorvaksesta kello 23.


Hallinto-oikeuden professorilla, vaikka onkin asiantuntija, ei ole asemaa oikeuslaitoksesta. Kunnes HSL itse muuttaa tulkintaansa, hallinto-oikeus toisin päättää tai LVM puuttuu HSL:n tarkastusoikeuteen, joukkoliikenne on ihan yhtä maksullista kuin ennenkin kaikissa tilanteissa.

----------


## tkp

> Asiakaskunnan koolla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Jos on vain yksi ihminen, jolla on vaikeuksia ostaa Hösselin lippu, tulee joko järjestelmää muuttaa tai kyseiselle henkilölle maksaa yhteisestä pussista taksimatkat, sillä liikkuminen on perusoikeus ja välttämättömyys.


Tai sitten tarkastajat käyttävät oikeuttaan jättää tarkastusmaksu kirjoittamatta mikäli tälläinen tapaus sattuu kohdalle.

----------


## MrArakawa

Väistämättä nousee mieleen, miksei HSL siirtänyt lipunmyyntiuudistusta myöhäisempään ajankohtaan, kun kerta automaattien asennus ja muut järjestelyt ovat näin pahasti kesken. Imagotappio ja älämölö olisi ollut selvästi vähäisempää. Päätökset ajankohdasta on tietty neuvoteltu ja nuijittu pöytään aikoja sitten eikä HSL koskaan osaa sopia etukäteen tehtyjen päätösten mahdollisista muutostarpeista tai lisäajoista. Saa nähdä miten ratikoiden kuljettajalipunmyynnin lopettaminen onnistuu vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## Assamies

En pidä ollenkaan hyvänä tätä nykykehitystä. Monelle matkaavaiselle on tullut turhia ongelmia tästä vaunulipunmyynnin poisjättämisestä.  :Sad: 

Lipuntarkastuksenhan kai tietenkin tulee jatkua. Olisi melko hoopoa, jos liputtomana eli jäniksenä matkustavalle ei tulisi kiinnijäännin riskiä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Lipuntarkastuksenhan kai tietenkin tulee jatkua. Olisi melko hoopoa, jos liputtomana eli jäniksenä matkustavalle ei tulisi kiinnijäännin riskiä.


Mielestäni lipuntarkastusoikeuden jäädyttäminen olisi oikein sopiva tässä tilanteessa. Silloin HSL & VR joko palauttaisivat lipunmyynnin juniin tilapäisesti tai tosiaankin hyväksyisivät jäniksenä matkustamisen tilapäisesti, mutta HSL & VR voisivat itse päättää kumman laskevat järkevämmäksi. Tässä myös mittarina toimisi hyvinkin raha, toisessa vaakakupissa tarkastusmaksut ja niiden uhalla ostetut liput ja toisessa automaattien asentamisen nopeuttamisen hinta yms. Mielestäni se olisi hyvinkin sopusoinnussa tarkastusmaksulain hengen kanssa.

----------


## aki

> Mielestäni lipuntarkastusoikeuden jäädyttäminen olisi oikein sopiva tässä tilanteessa. Silloin HSL & VR joko palauttaisivat lipunmyynnin juniin tilapäisesti tai tosiaankin hyväksyisivät jäniksenä matkustamisen tilapäisesti, mutta HSL & VR voisivat itse päättää kumman laskevat järkevämmäksi. Tässä myös mittarina toimisi hyvinkin raha, toisessa vaakakupissa tarkastusmaksut ja niiden uhalla ostetut liput ja toisessa automaattien asentamisen nopeuttamisen hinta yms. Mielestäni se olisi hyvinkin sopusoinnussa tarkastusmaksulain hengen kanssa.


Kyllä HSL voisi tosiaan tässä tilanteessa keskeyttää tarkastustoiminnan lähijunissa siihen saakka kunnes jokaiselta asemalta löytyy lippuautomaatti. Tämän jälkeen ei pitäisi enää olla ongelmaa tarkastusmaksun määräämisen kanssa. Varmaankaan pelkällä maksukortilla toimiva automaatti ei sekään kaikille riitä, mutta eihän sitä käteistäkään saa kuin nostamalla kortilla OTTO-automaatista tai kaupan kassalta joten miksei siis voisi käyttää sitä korttia lippuautomaatilla? Pankin tiskiltä sitä käteistä rahaa saa nykyisin aika rajoitetusti, monissa konttoreissa ei ole enää kassapalveluita lainkaan ja osa konttoreista on supistanut kassapalvelut ainoastaan klo 10-13 väliselle ajalle. Voi siis sanoa, että sitä käteistä rahaa on aika vaikea saada ilman toimivaa maksukorttia,

----------


## sub

Kai kulurakenne kuitenkin muuttui, eli potkittiin joutoväkeä ulos tältä vahvasti subventoidulta alalta, vai oliko tarkoitus ainoastaan romahduttaa palvelutaso tai muuttaa "ansaintalogiikka" tarkastusmaksupohjaiseksi?

----------


## citybus

> Sinun mielestäsi ehkä noin, mutta lainsäätäjä on eri mieltä ainakin joukkoliikenteen osalta. Joukkoliikennelain esitöiden mukaan kansalaisilla ei ole subjektiivista oikeutta joukkoliikennepalveluihin.


1.7.2018 kumottavaksi tulevan joukkoliikennelain esitöiden mukaan *palvelutason määrittely* ei luo kansalaiselle subjektiivista oikeutta joukkoliikennepalvelujen saamiseen. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kansalainen ei voi tehokkaasti vaatia, että hänelle tarjotaan joukkoliikennepalveluita. Lipun saamista tämä ei kuitenkaan voine koskea.

Korjataan myös jäsenen "Minä vain" käsitystä liikkumisesta perusoikeutena. Liikkuminen ei ole perusoikeus, liikkumisen vapaus on.

Pakko muuten kysyä, että mitä ne konduktöörit nykyisin tekevät? Olen käyttänyt viimeisen kuukauden aikaan melko usein Leppävaaran ja Helsingin välisiä junia, ja niillä kerroilla kun konduktöörejä on näkynyt, he ovat junan läpi moikkaillen asiakkaita kävelleet ohjaamoon pysytellen siellä Helsinkiin saakka.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

HS kirjoittaa HSL:n lippuautomaattien toimitustahdista ja vaikeuksista:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005317102.html

Jutussa muuten kerrotaan myös selkeästi, että uusilta automaateilta lippuja saa ainoastaan maksukortilla eikä lainkaan käteisellä.

----------


## aki

> HS kirjoittaa HSL:n lippuautomaattien toimitustahdista ja vaikeuksista:
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005317102.html
> 
> Jutussa muuten kerrotaan myös selkeästi, että uusilta automaateilta lippuja saa ainoastaan maksukortilla eikä lainkaan käteisellä.


Ilmeisesti myös metroasemien ja muiden terminaalien automaatit tullaan uusimaan jossain vaiheessa? Voisi kuvitella että silloin käteismaksumahdollisuus vähenee huomattavasti myös näiden automaattien osalta. Toisaalta lähes jokaiselta metroasemalta taitaa löytyä R-kioski josta lipun voi ostaa käteisellä jos maksukortin tai mobiililipun käyttö ei ole mahdollista.

----------


## aki

LVM pyytää nyt HSL:ltä selvitystä lipunmyynnin epäselvyyksistä. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005319417.html

----------


## 339-DF

> LVM pyytää nyt HSL:ltä selvitystä lipunmyynnin epäselvyyksistä. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005319417.html


No niin. Tähän asti Höselin suhtautuminen asiaan on ollut ylimielistä ja vähättelevää. Saa nähdä, jatkuuko sama linja edelleen LVM:lle toimitettavassa selvityksessä.

Hesari on kyllä tehnyt tässä asiassa hyvää työtä.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Nyt on nähtävillä HSL:n (ja osittain yhdessä VR:n kanssa tehty) selvitys lipunmyynnistä junissa vastauksena tuohon LVM:n selvityspyyntöön. Vastaus löytyy HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen esityslistalta täältä: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...&id=2017477-11

----------


## 339-DF

Hiukan ylimielinen ote, muttei kuitenkaan niin paha kuin olisi voinut olettaa. Luettelevat kaikenlaista, mutta mainitsematta jää lukuisia ryhmiä, joiden lipunostomahdollisuudet lähenevät olematonta. Etenkin lapset, wifin ulottumattomissa olevat ulkomaalaiset sekä älypuhelimettomat ja maksuhäiriömerkintäiset. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, mitä LVM toteaa. HS varmasti seuraa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkastusmaksulakia tulisi muuttaa, jotta konduktööreille voitaisiin antaa oikeus kirjoittaa tarkastusmaksuja (voi tosin olla perustuslain näkökulmasta ongelmallista, jos yksityisen yrityksen työsuhteiset työntekijät voisivat kirjoittaa suoraan perintäkelpoisia hallintomaksuja).


Tai sitten harkita yksityisten pysäköinninvalvontafirmojen tavoin kylttejä, joissa lukee isolla 80 ja astumalla sisään hyväksyt ehdot.  :Laughing: 

Ruotsin tarkastusmaksulaista voisi ottaa myös mallia, siinä maksu on julkisoikeudellisen maksun sijaan yksityisoikeudellinen lisämaksu, kuitenkin toimivaltaisen lupaviranomaisen vahvistama.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tai sitten harkita yksityisten pysäköinninvalvontafirmojen tavoin kylttejä, joissa lukee isolla 80 ja astumalla sisään hyväksyt ehdot.


Tuo olisikin hauskaa! Näen jo sieluni silmin tilanteet, joissa tällainen privasakottaja yrittää vängätä pummilta henkkaria, jota tämä ei esitä, koska ei ole pakko, kun toinen osapuoli ei ole viranomainen. Kirjoita siinä sitten maksumääräys "noin 180 cm pitkälle, tummatukkaiselle mieshenkilölle, jolla on suuret silmälasit" ja yritä periä niitä oikeudessa  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

HS mielipide 29.8: Konduktöörit ajoivat lapseni ulos junasta - hän jäi vieraalle asemalle tietämättä mitä tehdä ja mistä voisi ostaa lipun setelillään http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000005343594.html 13 vuotias poika siis matkusti ensimmäistä kertaa yksin lähijunalla Helsingistä Hyvinkäälle. Poika ei tiennyt ettei lippuja enää myydä junassa ja jäi setelinsä kanssa odottamaan lipunmyyjää. Keravan jälkeen vaunuun astuivat konduktöörit, poika halusi ostaa junalipun Hyvinkäälle. "Junissa ei enää myydä lippuja, sun täytyy nyt jäädä tossa Järvenpäässä pois. Käyt ostamassa lipun ja jatkat seuraavalla junalla". Poika yritti hädissään selittää ettei omista maksukorttia, jolla voisi ostaa lipun, mutta tarkastajanainen ei ottanut asiaa kuuleviin korviinsa vaan lähti vastaamatta jatkamaan matkaansa. 

Järvenpään lipunmyynti oli Sunnuntaina suljettu ja lippuautomaattiin ei käy käteinen. Lähin R-kioski on aika kaukana Sibeliuksenkadulla ja varmasti vaikea löytää jos seutu ei ole tuttua. Ei nyt mennyt ihan putkeen tuo konduktöörin "asiakaspalvelu". Kyseessä nuori matkustaja joten olisi kyllä pitänyt käyttää sitä harkintaa ja ainakin mun mielestä antaa matkustaa ilman lippua määränpäähänsä. Kyseessähän ei edes ollut pummilla matkustava henkilö koska se raha oli varattuna lipun ostoon. Pojalla oli puhelimessaan onneksi vähän akkua jäljellä ja sai soitettua kotiin tilanteestaan.

----------


## irritus

Touhu itse junissa on siis aivan yhtä mielivaltaista, kuin lipunmyynnin muutokset muutenkin.

Piipahdin eilen Keravan asemalla ja katsoin epäuskoisesti aseman R-kioskin aukioloaikoja: ma  pe 05:00  18:30, la 08:00  18:00 ja su 09:00  15:00. Aivanko aikuisten oikeastiko HSL ja VR katsovat, että lipunmyynnin voi jättää jälleenmyyjien varaan, kun aukioloajat ovat tällaiset?

HSL:n lipun voi sentään ostaa ennakkoon etukäteen ja käyttää kun käyttää. Mutta VR:n lippua ei voi ostaa etukäteen, mikäli tarkka matkustaminen ajankohta ei ole jo ostohetkellä tiedossa.

----------


## Alur

> Piipahdin eilen Keravan asemalla ja katsoin epäuskoisesti aseman R-kioskin aukioloaikoja: ma  pe 05:00  18:30, la 08:00  18:00 ja su 09:00  15:00. Aivanko aikuisten oikeastiko HSL ja VR katsovat, että lipunmyynnin voi jättää jälleenmyyjien varaan, kun aukioloajat ovat tällaiset?


Aivan noin hankala ei tilanne Keravan asemalla ole. 70 m päässä asemalaiturista on myös toinen R-kioski, joka on auki pidempään: ma-to 06:30-21, pe 06:30-21:30, la 8:00-21:30, su 8:00-21:00. Asemarakennuksen ärrällä on myös (yrittäjän asettama) lappu, jossa kerrotaan tästä tästä pidempään auki olevasta kioskista.

----------


## Salomaa

On tämä yhteiskuntamma niin köyhä ettei alaikäisen perille vieminen ole mahdollista ilman lippua. Kannattaisi nyt VR:n tilata 10 miljoonaa maksava konsulttiselvitys terveen maalasijärjen käytöstä.

----------


## 339-DF

> HS mielipide 29.8: Konduktöörit ajoivat lapseni ulos junasta - hän jäi vieraalle asemalle tietämättä mitä tehdä ja mistä voisi ostaa lipun setelillään http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000005343594.html 13 vuotias poika siis matkusti ensimmäistä kertaa yksin lähijunalla Helsingistä Hyvinkäälle. Poika ei tiennyt ettei lippuja enää myydä junassa ja jäi setelinsä kanssa odottamaan lipunmyyjää. Keravan jälkeen vaunuun astuivat konduktöörit, poika halusi ostaa junalipun Hyvinkäälle. "Junissa ei enää myydä lippuja, sun täytyy nyt jäädä tossa Järvenpäässä pois. Käyt ostamassa lipun ja jatkat seuraavalla junalla". Poika yritti hädissään selittää ettei omista maksukorttia, jolla voisi ostaa lipun, mutta tarkastajanainen ei ottanut asiaa kuuleviin korviinsa vaan lähti vastaamatta jatkamaan matkaansa. 
> 
> Järvenpään lipunmyynti oli Sunnuntaina suljettu ja lippuautomaattiin ei käy käteinen. Lähin R-kioski on aika kaukana Sibeliuksenkadulla ja varmasti vaikea löytää jos seutu ei ole tuttua. Ei nyt mennyt ihan putkeen tuo konduktöörin "asiakaspalvelu". Kyseessä nuori matkustaja joten olisi kyllä pitänyt käyttää sitä harkintaa ja ainakin mun mielestä antaa matkustaa ilman lippua määränpäähänsä. Kyseessähän ei edes ollut pummilla matkustava henkilö koska se raha oli varattuna lipun ostoon. Pojalla oli puhelimessaan onneksi vähän akkua jäljellä ja sai soitettua kotiin tilanteestaan.


Hienosti menee lippu-uudistus. Jos tässä esitetty pitää paikkansa, niin tuleepa mieleen, että Amerikassa rautatieyhtiö joutuisi maksamaan miljoonakorvauksia tällaisesta mielensä pahoittaneelle asiakkaalle.

Eikö myöskään VR:n automaatit ota vastaan rahaa? Tämähän ei ole HSL-aluetta enää.

----------


## irritus

VR:n automaatit eivät ole muistaakseni koskaan hyväksyneet käteistä.

----------


## Max

> Järvenpään lipunmyynti oli Sunnuntaina suljettu ja lippuautomaattiin ei käy käteinen.


Onko Järvenpäässä muka oikeasti vielä lipunmyynti toiminnassa?!?!? Luulin, ettei sellaista ole lähiliikennealueella enää missään Helsingin ja Tikkurilan lisäksi...

----------


## aki

> Onko Järvenpäässä muka oikeasti vielä lipunmyynti toiminnassa?!?!? Luulin, ettei sellaista ole lähiliikennealueella enää missään Helsingin ja Tikkurilan lisäksi...


Aseman lipunmyynti palvelee arkisin klo. 6.30 - 17.00 https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/jarvenpaa_fi

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:06 ----------

VR myöntää että konduktöörin harkinta petti kun 13-vuotias poika ohjattiin junasta ulos Järvenpäässä. http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...intakyky-petti

----------


## markus1979

Miten vanhan lapsen voi sitten nostaa junasta pakkaseen? 14-vuotiaan? 15-vuotiaan? Entäpä raskaana olevan naisen? Taikka muistisairaan vanhuksen? Juopuneen mieshenkilön?

Menee kyllä mahdottomaksi.

Jos tässä joltain on harkintakyky pettänyt niin vanhemmalta joka ei varmastanut, että lippu on etukäteen ostettu. Tästä uudistuksesta on nyt niin paljon ollut juttua, että ei kukaan liikennöintialueella asuva voi väittää ettei asiaa tiedä. Ja onhan junissakin selvät merkinnät, että lippuja ei myydä. Jos aikuinen päästää tuon ikäisen lapsen matkustamaan yksin, niin samalla luovuttaa osan omasta harkintavallastaan lapselle. Tässä tapauksessa junan merkintöjen ymmärtäminen epäonnistui ja en näe miten se voisi olla VR:n vika. Vapauden mukana tulee vastuu ja aina ei voi syytellä muita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tässä joltain on harkintakyky pettänyt niin vanhemmalta joka ei varmastanut, että lippu on etukäteen ostettu. Tästä uudistuksesta on nyt niin paljon ollut juttua, että ei kukaan liikennöintialueella asuva voi väittää ettei asiaa tiedä.


Markus, me elämme joukkoliikennekuplassa. Onhan tuo meille tuttu tilanne nyt, ja tuntuu, että joka tuutista toitotetaan yhtä ja samaa.

Mutta kaikki eivät elä kuin me. Ei tämän lapsen täti ole välttämättä kulkenut junilla vuosikausiin tai vuosikymmeniin, eikä liioin poikansa. Hesariakaan ei enää lueta kuten ennen  se on harvojen lystiä nykyään.

Kyllä se raha kourassa on tuossa tilanteessa ihan riittävä todiste siitä, että liikkeellä ollaan hyvin aikein.

San Franciscossa seurasin kerran commuter trainissa vastaavaa tilannetta, ja siinä konduktööri talutti sitten asemalaiturille lippuostoksille. Juna odotti. Toivottavasti noita ei siellä kovin usein satu. Tosin tässä tapauksessa tuokaan ei olisi auttanut, kun sitä lippua ei rahalla saa.

----------


## irritus

Ei. Lapsen, hänen vanhempiensa eikä sukulaisten harkintakykyky ei pettänyt. Lapsellehan oli annettu lippuraha mukaan.

Se mikä petti, on VR:n mielivaltainen lippujärjestelmä. Ei auta, vaikka matkustaja osaisi lippujärjestelmän perinpohjin, siltikään Järvenpäästä ei pääse jatkamaan matkaa junalla kello 21 jälkeen käteisellä mitenkään. Vielä vaikeampi tilanne on, jos lippujärjestelmä ja lipunmyyntipaikat eivät ole tuttuja.

Olen matkustanut itsenäisesti bussilla kuusivuotiaasta alkaen, ilman luottokorttia, puhelinta, tietokonetta tai verkkopankkitunnuksia. Mitään nykyisen kaltaisia ongelmia matkustamisessa ei ollut. Sarjalippu kelpasi sellaisenaan ja jos ne olisivat päässeet loppumaan, matkan olisi voinut maksaa myös käteisellä.

Projisoidaanpa tilanne nykypäivään. Säästöpankki, Osuuspankki ja S-Pankki eivät myönnä maksukorttia kuusivuotiaalle. Käytännössä VR onkin sulkenut palvelunsa kuusivuotiailta. Jonkun kortin voi saada jo seitsemänvuotiaana, mutta toisiin tarvitaan vähintään 15 - 16 vuoden ikä.

Kolmetoistavuotiaalta ei voida edellyttää maksukortin käyttöä maksutapana.

Mikäli VR:n palvelut on tarkoitettu vain aikuisille, asemille on syytä lisätä selkeät K-18 merkinnät. Samalla lastenliput tulee poistaa hinnastoista, ohjeista ja myynnistä.

----------


## PepeB

> Ei. Lapsen, hänen vanhempiensa eikä sukulaisten harkintakykyky ei pettänyt. Lapsellehan oli annettu lippuraha mukaan.
> 
> Se mikä petti, on VR:n mielivaltainen lippujärjestelmä. Ei auta, vaikka matkustaja osaisi lippujärjestelmän perinpohjin, siltikään Järvenpäästä ei pääse jatkamaan matkaa junalla kello 21 jälkeen käteisellä mitenkään. Vielä vaikeampi tilanne on, jos lippujärjestelmä ja lipunmyyntipaikat eivät ole tuttuja.
> 
> Olen matkustanut itsenäisesti bussilla kuusivuotiaasta alkaen, ilman luottokorttia, puhelinta, tietokonetta tai verkkopankkitunnuksia. Mitään nykyisen kaltaisia ongelmia matkustamisessa ei ollut. Sarjalippu kelpasi sellaisenaan ja jos ne olisivat päässeet loppumaan, matkan olisi voinut maksaa myös käteisellä.
> 
> Projisoidaanpa tilanne nykypäivään. Säästöpankki, Osuuspankki ja S-Pankki eivät myönnä maksukorttia kuusivuotiaalle. Käytännössä VR onkin sulkenut palvelunsa kuusivuotiailta. Jonkun kortin voi saada jo seitsemänvuotiaana, mutta toisiin tarvitaan vähintään 15 - 16 vuoden ikä.
> 
> Kolmetoistavuotiaalta ei voida edellyttää maksukortin käyttöä maksutapana.
> ...


Ei se ole hyvää vanhemmuutta iskeä lapsi matkaan rahan kanssa eikä pitäen huolta, että hänellä on varmasti se lippu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäli VR:n palvelut on tarkoitettu vain aikuisille, asemille on syytä lisätä selkeät K-18 merkinnät. Samalla lastenliput tulee poistaa hinnastoista, ohjeista ja myynnistä.


Tai muuttaa lasten matkustaminen maksuttomaksi.

Nyt on sääntöjä, joiden noudattaminen on käytännössä mahdotonta ja joiden noudattamatta jättämisen seuraukset ovat mielivaltaiset, ts. kunkin yksittäisen konduktöörin tai tarkastajan päätettävissä.

Voin vain kuvitella, millainen p-myrsky on vastassa konnareita junissa, kun tieto tästäkin yksittäistapauksesta leviää. Kuinkahan kauan sellaista työtä tahtoo tehdä, jossa saa samanlaisen määrän kiukkuista palautetta, joka vieläpä on ihan aiheellista, mutta joka ei ole niiden konduktöörien vika? Sääliksi käy.

----------


## markus1979

Joudun olemaan kyllä ankarasti eri mieltä. Kyllä vastuullisuus on paljon laajempi juttu kuin pelkkä rahan työntäminen kouraan. Pitää selvittää minkälaista lippua tarvitaan, mistä sen saa ostettua ja miten siitä voidaan maksaa. Ja kun tämä kokonaisuus on selvillä ja myös selvitetty matkustajale voidaan tehdä harkinta voiko lapsen tai vaikkapa turistin laittaa omille teilleen. Ei pelkkä rahan kouraan lyöminen riitä!

Ymmärrän toki, että monien mielestä olisi kiva jos lippuja saisi ostaa junasta jatkossakin. Mutta maailmamme muuttuu ja käteisellä lippujen ostaminen elävältä ihmiseltä paikallisjunassa on mennyttä maailmaa. Ei kukaan kai vakavasti haaveile kyseistä mahdollisuutta metroonkaan? En osaa nähdä suurta eroa metron ja esimerkiksi A, P ja I -junien välillä. Miksi lippuja pitäisi niissä sitten pystyä ostamaan ihmiseltä?

Varmasti joillain asemilla lipunmyynnin loppuminen junasta johtaa kohtuuttomuuksiin tapauksissa jossa matkaa ei voitu ennakoida ja eletroniset ostomahdollisuudet eivät syystä tai toisesta ole käytettävissä. Olen ehdottomasti sen puolesta, että jokaikisellä lähiliikenneasemalla pitäisi olla kone, mistä lippuja saisi ostaa kolikoilla, seteleillä ja korteilla TAI kioskista joka on auki koko liikennöintiajan. Mutta erittäin pitkälle päästään tilanteessa jossa matkakorttia voisi ladata helposti elektronisesti netissä (myös muiden kuin kortin haltijan toimesta). Ja lataamisen pitäisi onnistua vielä useammissa fyysisissä paikoissa, esimerkiksi otto-automaateilla. Lisäksi harkinnanarvoinen juttu olisi järjestely, jossa nettisivun kautta kertalippuja voisi ostaa kännykkänumeroihin. Näin esim vanhemmat voisivat ostaa kertalipun lapsensa kännykkänumeroon etänä (tämän pitäisi toimia myös ulkomaisiin numeroihin).

----------


## aki

> Joudun olemaan kyllä ankarasti eri mieltä. Kyllä vastuullisuus on paljon laajempi juttu kuin pelkkä rahan työntäminen kouraan. Pitää selvittää minkälaista lippua tarvitaan, mistä sen saa ostettua ja miten siitä voidaan maksaa. Ja kun tämä kokonaisuus on selvillä ja myös selvitetty matkustajale voidaan tehdä harkinta voiko lapsen tai vaikkapa turistin laittaa omille teilleen. Ei pelkkä rahan kouraan lyöminen riitä!
> 
> Ymmärrän toki, että monien mielestä olisi kiva jos lippuja saisi ostaa junasta jatkossakin. Mutta maailmamme muuttuu ja käteisellä lippujen ostaminen elävältä ihmiseltä paikallisjunassa on mennyttä maailmaa. Ei kukaan kai vakavasti haaveile kyseistä mahdollisuutta metroonkaan? En osaa nähdä suurta eroa metron ja esimerkiksi A, P ja I -junien välillä. Miksi lippuja pitäisi niissä sitten pystyä ostamaan ihmiseltä?
> 
> Varmasti joillain asemilla lipunmyynnin loppuminen junasta johtaa kohtuuttomuuksiin tapauksissa jossa matkaa ei voitu ennakoida ja eletroniset ostomahdollisuudet eivät syystä tai toisesta ole käytettävissä. Olen ehdottomasti sen puolesta, että jokaikisellä lähiliikenneasemalla pitäisi olla kone, mistä lippuja saisi ostaa kolikoilla, seteleillä ja korteilla TAI kioskista joka on auki koko liikennöintiajan. Mutta erittäin pitkälle päästään tilanteessa jossa matkakorttia voisi ladata helposti elektronisesti netissä (myös muiden kuin kortin haltijan toimesta). Ja lataamisen pitäisi onnistua vielä useammissa fyysisissä paikoissa, esimerkiksi otto-automaateilla. Lisäksi harkinnanarvoinen juttu olisi järjestely, jossa nettisivun kautta kertalippuja voisi ostaa kännykkänumeroihin. Näin esim vanhemmat voisivat ostaa kertalipun lapsensa kännykkänumeroon etänä (tämän pitäisi toimia myös ulkomaisiin numeroihin).


En minäkään kannata lipunmyynnin palauttamista lähijuniin. Nyt oli kuitenkin kysymyksessä yksittäinen tapaus jossa poika ei aiemmin ollut matkustanut yksin lähijunalla eikä siten aiemmin hankkinut itse lippua. Lipunmyynnin päättymisen jälkeen konduktööreille on annettu harkintavaltaa miten toimia näissä tapauksissa joissa matkustajalta puuttuu junassa lippu. Tässä tapauksessa sitä harkintaa olisi pitänyt käyttää asiakkaan hyväksi, näin on todennut jo VR:n lähiliikennejohtajakin.

Minunkin mielestäni kaikkien asemien lippuautomaatteihin pitäisi käydä myös käteinen, näin ei kuitenkaan ole. Ne kioskitkaan ei ole auki koko liikennöintiaikaa, moni R-kioski sulkeutuu iltaisin klo 21. Tämän jälkeen lipun ostaminen käteisellä voi olla monessa kohteessa mahdotonta. Kun vertaat lähijunien ja metron lipunmyyntiä, niin kannattaa huomioida että JOKAISELLA metroasemalla lipun voi hankkia automaatista myös KÄTEISELLÄ. Saa nähdä häviääkö tämäkin mahdollisuus kunhan metroasemien automaatit uusitaan.

VR:n lähiliikenteen lipun voi ostaa myös verkkokaupasta ja lippu tulee voimaan vasta junan lähtöaikaan. Maksutapana verkkopankki tai maksukortti. Myös VR:n mobiilisovelluksella voi hankkia lähiliikenteen kertalipun, mutta sekin pitää maksaa maksukortilla. Lipun hankinnan pitäisi olla helppoa ja yksinkertaista, satunnaiselle matkustajalle se ei välttämättä sitä ole.

Kuten jo 339-DF aiemmassa viestissä mainitsi, "me elämme joukkoliikennekuplassa mutta kaikki eivät elä kuten me". Varsinkin nuoret tai vanhat satunnaiskäyttäjät voivat olla ihmeissään lipunhankinnan edessä. Ei kai tarkoitus kuitenkaan ole että joukkoliikenne on mahdollista vain 18-65 vuotiaille henkilöille?

----------


## 8.6

> Onko Järvenpäässä muka oikeasti vielä lipunmyynti toiminnassa?!?!? Luulin, ettei sellaista ole lähiliikennealueella enää missään Helsingin ja Tikkurilan lisäksi...


Järvenpäässähän on peräti kolme automaattia, joista ainakin joku toimii ja yleensä kuulemma kaikki. Sieltä pystyy ostamaan lipun aina, ja lähes aina myös jonottamatta. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Keravalla on vain yksi lippuautomaatti, jossa täytyy usein jonottaa pitkään. Helsingin päärautatieasemalla 10 automaattia (ennen 11, mutta yksi poistettiin jostain syystä 2-3 kuukautta sitten). Lisäksi yleensä monet niistä ovat rikki, ja toimivat ovat usein ruuhkaiset. Viime lauantaina kaksi niistä oli suljettuna, ja ainakin kaksi muuten vain rikki siten, että matkakortin lataaminen ei onnistunut kuin vasta kolmannella yrityksellä ja pitkällä jonotuksella.

----------


## irritus

> Ei se ole hyvää vanhemmuutta iskeä lapsi matkaan rahan kanssa eikä pitäen huolta, että hänellä on varmasti se lippu.


Tiesithän, että VR:n lippuja ei voi ostaa etukäteen, ellei samalla tiedä jo tarkkaa matkustusajankohtaa. Tässä tapauksessa lapsen vanhemmilla ei edes ollut mahdollisuutta ostaa lapselle lippua.

Täti olisi lipun ehkä pystynyt ostamaan, mutta hän ei ollut muutoksesta tietoinen. Vielä toukokuussa junaan lippurahan kanssa saatettu lapsi olisi päässyt perille ilman uutisotsikoita.




> Tai muuttaa lasten matkustaminen maksuttomaksi.


HSL on näin tehnytkin alle 7-vuotiaiden osalta. VR vaatii lipun jo nelivuotiaaltakin.

Käteisen käytön vaikeutuessa ikärajaa tulisi kuitenkin nostaa, koska maksukortti lapselle ei ole joka pankissa mitenkään itsestään selvä asia.

Vaikka lapset saisivat matkustaa maksutta, käteisen käyttömahdollisuuden puuttuminen aiheuttaa joka tapauksessa ongelmia. Maksukortti ei välttämättä toimi aina. Lisäksi on maksuhäiriömerkintäisiä ja turisteja, jotka myöskin tulevat jäämään liputta.




> Nyt on sääntöjä, joiden noudattaminen on käytännössä mahdotonta ja joiden noudattamatta jättämisen seuraukset ovat mielivaltaiset, ts. kunkin yksittäisen konduktöörin tai tarkastajan päätettävissä.


Juuri näin. Jos liikennöitsijät eivät tarjoa lipunostomahdollisuutta kaikille matkustajille, liputta matkustaminen tulee tällöin sallia.

Liikennöitsijä voi sitten itse laskeskella, kumpi toimintamalli on heille kannattavampi - kattava lipunmyynti vai liputta matkustavat matkustajat?




> Pitää selvittää minkälaista lippua tarvitaan, mistä sen saa ostettua ja miten siitä voidaan maksaa.


Ongelma on, että lippujen ostaminen ja käyttäminen on tehty suorastaan mahdottomaksi.

Ennen 9.6.2017 olisin voinut lähettää kylään tuleville turisteille vaikka nipun sarjalippuja valmiiksi matkaa varten ja toivottaa tervetuloa. Nyt sarjaliputkaan eivät enää kelpaa junissa, vaan niidenkin käyttämiseen tarvitaan erikseen lipunmyyntipalvelua per joka ikinen matka.




> Mutta erittäin pitkälle päästään tilanteessa jossa matkakorttia voisi ladata helposti elektronisesti netissä (myös muiden kuin kortin haltijan toimesta).


Näin pääsisikin, mutta VR:llä ei ole matkakorttia.

Fölin, HSL:n, LSL:n, Matkahuollon, TLT:n ja Waltin matkakortit eivät kelpaa VR:n lähi-, taajama- eikä kaukoliikenteessä.




> Lisäksi harkinnanarvoinen juttu olisi järjestely, jossa nettisivun kautta kertalippuja voisi ostaa kännykkänumeroihin.


Hyvä idea, mutta VR saisi varmasti tämänkin tehtyä jollakin täysin mahdottomalla tavalla. Heidän ensimmäisen sukupolven kännykkälippuhan pohjautui multimediaviesteihin, joiden toimintavarmuus on todella huono. Muistan uutisen, kun konduktööri heitti lippunsa ennakkoon ostaneen matkustajan junasta ulos, kun hänen puhelimensa ei saanut multimediaviestiä vastaanotettua.

Jotta toteutus olisi käyttövarma, lipun tulisi olla tavanomainen tekstiviesti.

Ideaasi voi kuitenkin soveltaa osittain jo tänäkin päivänä. VR:n kaukoliikenteessä ja Tallinnan kaupunkiliikenteessä nettisivulta ostettu lippu on pdf-tiedosto. 

Jos vastaanottajalla on älypuhelin ja internet-yhteys, voit itse lähettää nettisivulta saamasi tiedoston vastaanottajan puhelimeen: sähköposti, pikaviestin, http, ftp, mikä hyvänsä protokolla, joka vain toimii sinun ja vastaanottajan välillä.

Mikäli vastaanottaja pystyy käymään paikassa, jossa on internet-yhteys ja tulostin, hän voi myös tulostaa pdf:n paperille ja matkustaa paperilapulla, ilman älypuhelinta, internetiä ja sähköä.

----------


## markus1979

Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, ei nykytilanne ole ideaalinen. Maksutapoja (erityisesti seteleitä ja kortteja) pitäisi automaateilla olla enemmän. Siinä on VR ja HSL harkinnut asian väärin. Toki pitää muistaa, että valtaosa noista automaateista on asennettu aikana, jolloin junasta lippuja sai käteisellä. Ehkä riskinottokykyä (kyse on kai ilkivaltariskistä ja toisaalta käteisen tyhjennyskustannuksita) on nyt enempi kun säästetään henkilöstökuluissa junissa. Tuskin käteistä vastaanottava kone on niin paljon kalliimpi, että homma kaatuisi siihen.

Mutta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa lapsen junaan lähettänyt vanhempi/täti on se, jonka harkintakyky on pettänyt. Jos lapsi kerta on ensimmäistä kertaa matkassa olisi asia pitänyt varmistaa vielä huolellisemmin. Eli tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti matkaan lähettiin Helsingin päärautatieasemalta mistä lippuja olisi ollut kaikilla maksutavoilla saatavilla, mutta olisi ollut myös ihmisiä joilta asiasta voi kysyä - eli saako lippuja varmasti junasta, paljonko ne maksavat ja onko pojalla tähän riittävä raha olemassa. Eli juuri se, että luotettiin pojan muistikuvaan lippujen saatavuuteen junasta oli se virhe. Ja mielestäni lähijunissa on merkintöjä ja kuulutuksia (Pasilan kohdalla?) jossa asiasta kerrotaan, useammalla kielellä.

Hyväähän tässä on se, että julkisuuden myötä ehkä seuraava täti osaa neuvoa ostamaan liput etukäteen.

----------


## Salomaa

13-vuotiasta ei pidä poistaa junasta missään tilanteessa.

----------


## markus1979

Eli kaikki 13-vuotiaat voivat aina ajella ilmaiseksi kunhan muistavat sanoa, että eivät tienneet ettei lippuja myydä junassa? Järjetöntä tuokin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli kaikki 13-vuotiaat voivat aina ajella ilmaiseksi kunhan muistavat sanoa, että eivät tienneet ettei lippuja myydä junassa? Järjetöntä tuokin.


Tuo oli sinun tulkintasi. Kaikkein järjettömintä on laittaa 13-vuotias korpitaipaleen asemalle illalla yksin. Jos "konduktööri "(huomiliiveihin pukeutunut lyhyen koulutuksen saanut nuori) tästä lähtien käyttää tilanteeseen mahdollista harkintaa ja tulkitsee lapsen eduksi asian. Synkkä maailmankuva voi saada sen aikaan ajattelutavan että kaikki 13-vuotiaat kohta hyödyntämässä "konduktöörien" työharjoittelua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa lapsen junaan lähettänyt vanhempi/täti on se, jonka harkintakyky on pettänyt. Jos lapsi kerta on ensimmäistä kertaa matkassa olisi asia pitänyt varmistaa vielä huolellisemmin. Eli tässä tapauksessa ilmeisesti matkaan lähettiin Helsingin päärautatieasemalta mistä lippuja olisi ollut kaikilla maksutavoilla saatavilla, mutta olisi ollut myös ihmisiä joilta asiasta voi kysyä - eli saako lippuja varmasti junasta, paljonko ne maksavat ja onko pojalla tähän riittävä raha olemassa. Eli juuri se, että luotettiin pojan muistikuvaan lippujen saatavuuteen junasta oli se virhe. Ja mielestäni lähijunissa on merkintöjä ja kuulutuksia (Pasilan kohdalla?) jossa asiasta kerrotaan, useammalla kielellä.


Tässä sinulla on pieni ajatusvirhe: on oma kysymyksensä, onko vanhemmat toimineet fiksusti ja oma kysymyksensä, kuinka konduktööri on toiminut. Tilannnetta voi verrata siihen, että jalankulkija kävelee päin punaista ja autoilija ajaa hänen yli. Syyllinen sinällään on tässä jalankulkija, mutta silti autoilija ei voi vapaasti vain ajaa päälle, vaan hänellä on kuitenkin velvollisuus pyrkiä välttämään onnettomuus. Siitäkin huolimatta, että autoilija on itse noudattanut liikennesääntöjä ja periaatteessa tämä antaisi jalankulkijoille mahdollisuuden ylittää tie autoilijan vuorolla ilman seuraamuksia. Sama on tässä: ei konduktööri voi jättää lasta pulaan vain siksi, että alkuperäinen syyllinen on joku muu. (Vaikkapa syynä liputtomuuteen on puhelimen vienyt varas.)

Sinällään tässä näkyy, miten ylipäätään alkaa syntymään yhä enemmän ongelmia, kun palveluhenkilökunnan määrä vähenee. Takavuosina konduktööri olisi voinut luottaa siihen, että keskikokoisella asemalla on henkilökuntaa, joka voi katsoa lapsenkin perään ja vaikka soittaa vanhemmille ja sopia, mitä tehdään. Mutta nykyisellään junasta poistaminen lähenee monessa tapauksessa turhan usein heitteillejättöä, aikuistenkin tapauksessa.

----------


## markus1979

Yritin jo perustella asiaa aiemmin. Eli ei liputtoman matkustajan poistoa voi pitää lähtökohtaisesti huonona, vaihtoehtona on täysi anarkia. Rajanveto iän mukaan on mahdottomuus. Parempi olisi esim kysyä suostuisiko jokin kanssamatkustaja ostamaan kännykällään lipun tuota käteistä vastaan. Voi vaikka kuuluttaa ja kysyä onko avuliasta ihmistä ettei poika joudu pakkaseen. Mutta ilmaiseksi matkustaminen - johtaa hulluuteen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Yritin jo perustella asiaa aiemmin. Eli ei liputtoman matkustajan poistoa voi pitää lähtökohtaisesti huonona, vaihtoehtona on täysi anarkia. Rajanveto iän mukaan on mahdottomuus. Parempi olisi esim kysyä suostuisiko jokin kanssamatkustaja ostamaan kännykällään lipun tuota käteistä vastaan. Voi vaikka kuuluttaa ja kysyä onko avuliasta ihmistä ettei poika joudu pakkaseen. Mutta ilmaiseksi matkustaminen - johtaa hulluuteen.


Kyllä nyt kärjistät reippaanlaisesti ja näet asiat mustavalkoisina.  Ei liputtomuus saa johtaa heitteillejättöön rinnastettavaan tilanteeseen. Sinulla on objekti eli keskustelun painopiste väärässä paikassa. Kiinnität huomiota liputtomuuteen, kun moni muu keskustelija kirjoittaa siitä kuinka ammatissaan toimiva käyttäytyy hieman rutiineista poikkeavissa tilanteissa. VR: on itsekin myöntänyt virheen. Eli olemme keskustelemassa asiakaspalvelusta ja "konduktöörin" toiminnasta. 

Tuossa tilanteessa ehdottamasti kaikkein parhain vaihtoehto on matkan jatkumisen salliminen.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ei kukaan kai vakavasti haaveile kyseistä mahdollisuutta metroonkaan?


Väännetään kuuden tuuman rautalangasta, paksumpi kun oli päässyt tukusta loppumaan ja lisää ei ole tulossa: Metrossa voi JOKA ASEMALTA ostaa lipun automaatista KÄTEISELLÄ. Tässä ero. Yrittäkää nyt jo ymmärtää, mutta ettehän te ymmärrä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa tilanteessa ehdottamasti kaikkein parhain vaihtoehto on matkan jatkumisen salliminen.


Tässä tapahtumassa ponnahtaa esiin tyypillinen suomalainen palvelukulttuuri joka pyrkii syyllistämään nuoria. Minut on koululaisena kanssa heitetty ulos bussista pari kertaa ja vaimoni kerran jopa kolmekymppisenä koska hän näytti niin nuorelta että kuski luuli häntä teinityttöjengin, joka metelöi bussissa, jäseneksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos vastaanottajalla on älypuhelin ja internet-yhteys, voit itse lähettää nettisivulta saamasi tiedoston vastaanottajan puhelimeen: sähköposti, pikaviestin, http, ftp, mikä hyvänsä protokolla, joka vain toimii sinun ja vastaanottajan välillä.
> 
> Mikäli vastaanottaja pystyy käymään paikassa, jossa on internet-yhteys ja tulostin, hän voi myös tulostaa pdf:n paperille ja matkustaa paperilapulla, ilman älypuhelinta, internetiä ja sähköä.


Ja jos ei ole (sellaisiakin on, vaikka se joidenkin mielestä tuntuukin käsittämätöntä olevan...) tai ei pysty käymään paikassa jossa voi tulostaa niin mitäpä tuo silloin auttaa? Ei niin mitään.

----------


## Salomaa

Käytän joukkoliikennettä paljon mutta en osaa muodostaa kantaa siitä, että pitäiskö olla mahdollisuus lippu ennakkoon käteisellä ja kuinka lähellä itse asemaa. Ketjussa on esitetty hyviä perusteluja sille että mahdollisuus käteisellä ostoon pitää olla. Mutta myös kaikki tietävät että rahaa sisältävä automaatti joutuu helpommin ilkivallan kohteeksi, jolloin se korjausta odottamassa taas poistaa lipunostomahdollisuuden.

Onkos siinä ajatuksessa kohtuuttomuuden tuntua, että pääkaupunkiseudun jokaisessa perheessä olisi vaikkapa yksi haltijakohtainen matkakortti, johon oli ladattu 30 euroa arvoa satunnaisia matkoja varten, jos perheessä pääasiassa käytetään yksityisautoa ?

Kun itse matkustan busseissa olen pannut merkille että 90 % maksaa matkan matkakortilla. Jos juna-asema ei kuulu HSL-alueeseen, niin nyt näyttää olevan mahdollisuus myös lähiliikenteen kertalipun ostoon verkkokaupassa.

Kuka sen viimeisen sanan sanoo, mikä on riittävän selkeä ja kohtuullinen mahdollisuus lipun hankkimiseen ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Käytän joukkoliikennettä paljon mutta en osaa muodostaa kantaa siitä, että pitäiskö olla mahdollisuus lippu ennakkoon käteisellä ja kuinka lähellä itse asemaa. Ketjussa on esitetty hyviä perusteluja sille että mahdollisuus käteisellä ostoon pitää olla. Mutta myös kaikki tietävät että rahaa sisältävä automaatti joutuu helpommin ilkivallan kohteeksi, jolloin se korjausta odottamassa taas poistaa lipunostomahdollisuuden.


Automaatti junaan, niin ilkivalta- ja murtoriski pienenee ja rahojen keräyskin sujuu kätevästi varikolla. Ei se sen vaikeampaa ole.




> Kuka sen viimeisen sanan sanoo, mikä on riittävän selkeä ja kohtuullinen mahdollisuus lipun hankkimiseen?


Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö. Toistaiseksi Höselin touhu on johtanut harvinaiseen, käsittääkseni ainoaan tarkastusmaksulain olemassaolon aikana tehtyyn, selvityspyyntöön, johon Höseli on nyt vastannut. Hyväksyykö LVM vastauksen, sitä emme vielä tiedä.

----------


## Hape

HSL-alueen ulkopuolella voi junalipun ostaminen tulla ongelmalliseksi. Kaikilla, varsinkaan lapsilla ei ole pankkikorttia. Kaikilla ei ole älypuhelinta.   Onko aseman luona kioskia josta voi ostaa lipun? Vai onko muita tapoja ostaa lippu käteisellä?

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

LVM edellyttää HSL:ltä matkalippujen hankinnan kehittämistä:

https://www.lvm.fi/-/lvm-edellyttaa-hsl-lta-matkalippujen-hankinnan-kehittamista-951749

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvin muotoiltu tiedote. Käytännössä ministeriö kieltää määräämästä junissa tarkastusmaksuja niissä tilanteissa, joita tässä topikissa on lueteltu.

Sitä tuolla ei ole erikseen sanottu, onko lipun oltava hankittavissa myös käteisellä lähtöhetkellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ritva ei matkustanut lähijunassa, mutta luulen, että hän tuskin panee pahakseen, jos konduktöörien asiakaspalvelu loppuu kaukopuolellakin: http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...90353_u0.shtml Uutisessa kerrotaan, miten konnari "alkoi suorastaan räyhätä minulle ja sanoi kovaan ääneen, että ei tällaisella puhelimella mitään lippuja ostella, ei tällaisia puhelimia ole enää kellään". Ritvan lippu oli tekstiviestimuodossa, mikä on edelleen aivan käypä muoto. Epäselväksi siis jäi, miksi konnari näin toimi.

Eilen matkustin pitkästä aikaa junalla. Menomatkalla ei asiakaspalvelua näkynyt, mutta paluumatkalla kaksi väsyneen oloista jantteria laahusti neonkeltaisissa liiveissä junan päästä päähän pari kertaa samalla kännykkää näpläillen. Olin todella otettu siitä, että minua asiakkaana sillä tavalla palveltiin  :Very Happy:

----------

